# Muss sich Mythic den Druck der Spielergemeinschaft auf Dauer beugen und aus WAR doch ein WOW 2 machen um Erfolg zu haben?



## soefsn (30. November 2008)

Das hier soll ein Thread werden in dem Ordentlich und sachlich über die aktuelle Lage diskutiert werden soll. 

Als es am 18 September nach ewig langer Betaphase endlich so weit gewesen ist das Warhammer das Licht der Welt erblickte waren alle frohen Mutes.  Viele Spieler kaufen sich die Standard wie die Collectors Edition und freuten sich darauf dass es endlich losgehen kann. Viele haben sich sehr viel vom Spieler gegen Spieler Kampf versprochen und haben sich am Anfang auch in die Schlachten gestürzt. Mythic musste neue Server aufsetzen das Sie den Ansturm an Spieler gewachsen sind und die Warteschlangen möglichst gering zu halten. Doch das war nur am Anfang so.

Nach dem Probemonat haben sich sehr viele Spieler wieder verabschiedet. Am meisten wurde sich über den zu gering und angeblich schlecht gemachten PVE Content aufgeregt. Die Server wurden mit der Zeit immer leerer und leerer bis hin zu Geister Servern mit vereinzelten Spielern. Die Spieler haben sich für die Szenarien angemeldet und haben darüber entweder gelevelt oder aber ihren Alltag wie in WOW auch gelebt in dem Sie PVE mit Szenarien vermischt haben. Dass mal eine Burg Angegriffen wurde interessierte eigentlich recht wenig da man es ja nicht merkte. Mythic hat recht schnell gemerkt das ein RVR System wie in DAOC in Zeiten von World of Warcraft nicht mehr funktionieren kann und alles nur über Entlohnungen funktioniert. Die Reaktion um das RVR anzukurbeln ging in die erste Phase. Mythic hat den Spielern im offenen RVR 50% mehr EP gegeben in der Hoffnung dass die Spieler das RVR dann auch annehmen. Man hat sich dass 14 Tage angeschaut bei Mythic und wiederum feststellen müssen dass der Erfolg ausgeblieben ist. Man leitete die nächste Phase mit 100% mehr EP ein und hoffte auf Besserung und stellte aber auch hier sehr schnell fest dass es nichts bringt. Man hat dann zu harten Mitteln gegriffen und den Spielern für eine erfolgreiche Keep Einnahme drei Goldene Säcke zur Verfügung gestellt. Und siehe da, die Spieler haben darauf reagiert und sind förmlich ins RVR gestürmt. Das dumme daran ist nur gewesen das Sie es nicht gemacht haben um sich zu bekriegen sondern viel mehr um die Säcke zu bekommen. Wer an diesen Tagen gehofft hatte es würde Gedefft oder aber das RVR belebt so wurde er enttäuscht. Drei Tage haben sich die Spieler am Ende dieses Ping Pong um die Burgen gegönnt und dann ist man wieder aus dem RVR verschwunden.

Ich als sehr großer Fan von DAOC oder aber auch WAR sehe die Entwicklung wirklich sehr bedenklich bei WAR. Ein Großteil der Spieler scheinen das Spiel nicht anzunehmen da Sie denn Sinn des RVR eigentlich nicht verstehen. Ich bekomme am Tag bestimmt zehn Anfragen ob ich mit Bastionstreppe, Enklave, Lost Valley oder sonst wo mit hinkommen möchte. Auf die Gegenfrage ob man danach ein wenig RVR Spielen möchte wird mit 90% der Fälle immer wieder abgelehnt da man danach schon die nächste Instanz in Planung hat. Ich bin gestern Abend auf einen Samstag durch gast jedes T4 RVR Gebiet gezogen in der Hoffnung endlich mal eine Kriegstrupp zu finden. Aber meine Anstrengungen waren leider vergebens. Meistens gehört immer alles der Zerstörung und keiner der Ordnung strengt sich an die Burg wieder einzunehmen.

Desweiteren kann man sehr schön beobachten das für die meisten das Spiel mit Level 40 vorbei zu sein scheint. Man fängt einen Twink an und kümmert sich um den Rufrang eigentlich nicht. Man sieht keinen Sinn daran die Ruflevel zu machen da Sie einen ja nicht sehr viel bringen und Sie auch nur über das RVR/Szenario zu erreichen sind. 

Derzeit kommt es mir so vor als wenn WAR gespielt wird wie WOW. Und da der PVE Content sehr schnell langweilig wird, so sucht man sich halt sehr schnell ein neues Spiel. Das die Spielerzahlen bei WAR rückläufig sind kann man nur vermuten. Aber einen Server der Voll ausgelastet ist gibt es nicht mehr. Desweiteren wird man als alter DAOC Hase ja nahezu gezwungen Szenarien zu Spielen da man große Schlachten wie in DAOC derzeit nicht erwarten kann.  Desweiteren steht man im T4 Bereich sehr lange bis denn endlich mal ein Szenario aufgeht.

 Die Frage die sich mir stellt ist ob es Mythic überhaupt gelingen kann das RVR für Spieler interessant zu machen? Ich habe vor 14 Tagen mich bei DAOC eingeloggt und habe da über den kompletten Samstagabend RVR betreiben können. Die Aussage das di e Server ausgestorben seien kann ich nicht bestätigen. Aber zurück zum Thema. Ich habe persönlich die Angst dass das Konzept Warhammer nicht Erfolgreich sein wird. Desweiteren scheint ein Erfolg von Warhammer nur garantiert zu sein wenn man die Spieler für alles Fürstlich entlohnt und auf Dauer auch die PVE Gemeinde bedient. Denn ein reines RVR Spiel wie Mythic und ich und viele andere es haben wollen scheint in der heutigen Zeit nicht zu klappen.
Vielleicht muss man sich wirklich damit abfinden das ein Warhammer auf Dauer anders aussehen muss.

*PVE*

Raid Instanzen
Instanzen
PVE Content

*PVP*

Szenarien
RVR
Belagerung Stadt
Belagerung Keeps

Wenn man das System auf Dauer so einführt dann erleben wir nichts anderes als ein getuntes WOW 2. Und der Trend geht doch dahin. Mythic will jetzt RVR Quest einführen und noch mehr BELOHNUNGEN fürs RVR geben.  Ob die RVR Quest angenommen werden darf bezweifelt werden und wenn die Belohnungen dann wieder abgestaubt wurden sind wir wieder da wo wir jetzt sind. Um das ganze Dilemma mal zusammen zu fassen.

+ Spieler betrachten sich mit Level 40 als Endlevel und das Spiel als geschafft an.
+ Der Rufrang interessiert keinen
+ Die PVP Set-teile sind für die meisten uninteressant ( PVE Sets werden bevorzugt )
+ Keep Schlachten werden als Öde angesehen
+ Es wird nach mehr PVE Content geschrien
+Das Interesse an einer gefallen Burg geht gegen Null
+ Anstrengungen eine Hauptstadt zu übernehmen werden auch nur sehr wenig unternommen

Alles das zeigt doch dass das ganze System irgendwie Probleme mit sich bringt und nicht funktioniert. Ich hoffe sehr das Mythic irgendwie die Kurve bekommt und auf Dauer Erfolgreich mit WAR in seiner Ursprungsfassung sein wird. Wobei ich es fast nicht glauben kann und für ein Randprodukt war WAR für EA einfach zu teuer und auf Dauer nicht akzeptabel. Denn das EA und Mythic sich nach dem ganzen Hype mehr versprochen haben ist ein offenes Geheimnis. Für mich hat WAR das gehalten was es versprochen hat. Aber für die meisten anderen scheint WAR mit dem eigentlichen System ein unverständliches Buch zu sein.

Also stellt sich für mich nur die Frage ob Mythic vielleicht tatsächlich den Markt unterschätzt hat. WOW hat das Genre massenfähig gemacht und damit auch gleichzeitg ein wenig zerstört. Was bei DAOC sehr Erfolgreich gewesen ist funktioniert heute wie WAR eindrucksvoll beweist leider nicht mehr.

Ich hoffe auf eine ordentliche und Vernünftige Diskussion zum Thema.

Viele Grüße

SOE Fan


----------



## Syane (30. November 2008)

Ich denke das Goa die Stimmen der Community (Und zahlenden Kundschaft) nicht völlig ignorieren kann. Es werden warscheinlich immer weiter einige Anregungen und verbesserungs Vorschläge der Community berücksichtigt werden und ins Spiel eingebaut. Ja sicher warum auch nicht ! Aber Goa wird sicherlich Nicht schritt für schritt anfangen das WoW Systhem zu kopieren.

Klar einige Sachen Die in WoW Gut laufen ...werden sicherlich übernommen... Macht Blizzard ja umgekehrt genauso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Thema RvR ...da stand shcon in den patchnotizen das Goa da gerade gegenarbeitet... wenn ich mich nicht irre soll es dafür spezielle ausrüstung geben ... auch die 3 Goldbeutel die jezt zu 100% drinn sind ....waren ja ein Schritt in Richtung mehr  ORVR und weniger Sc's...

Ich denke jede Spielefirma gugt irgendwo ein bischen ab ..aber Goa will bestimmt nicht soweit gehen und nen WoW2  draus machen... selbst wenn die Community einmal nach epischen PVE Fights alla Moltencore mit 40 Leuten schreit :>


----------



## Realtec (30. November 2008)

damit viele es spielen? eindeutig ja

viele sind an die einfachheit und stumpfsinnigkeit von wow gewöhnt und könn sich nichtmehr umgewöhnen.
sicher gibt es noch daoc spieler eq2 usw. die war spielen, aber das wird nicht ausreichen.
sachen die ich an war toll finde, ist dass ich es spielen kann für 2 stunden und es sich trotzdem gelohnt hat.In wow ist trotz der mitlerweile übertriebensten einfachheit einfach alles in die länge gezogen und wie bereits gesagt, einfach langweilig^^, aber das ist ja im endeffekt meine sicht der dinge.


Ps:sorry wenn wenn fehler drin sind im satzbau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bin nicht so ganz katerfrei grad


----------



## Haxxler (30. November 2008)

Ich glaub nich das die WAR-Spieler ein zweites WoW wollen sonst würden sie ja einfach WoW spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spittykovski (30. November 2008)

nein, nein und nochmals nein. Damit wird Mythic eben keinen Erfolg haben. Die Welt braucht kein WOW2, das wurd schon versucht und schlechte Klone will keienr haben.
Vorallem wird WAR nicht an die Qualität von WOW herankommen.
WAR muss eifnach seine Stärken weiter ausbauen udn endlich mal seine schwächen beseitigen. Animationen flüssiger machen, atmosphäre störenden Bugs ausmerzen und irgendwie dafür sorgen das mehr SZs als nur ständig Schlangenpassage aufgehen.

Lotro ist ja auch kein WOW2, hat aber trotzdem annehmbar guten PVE Content.


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. November 2008)

Für viele zählt halt nur noch das BlingBling...
Werde ich nicht fett mit blinkenden, leuchtenden Gegenständen zugeschüttet bewege ich doch meinen Arsch nichtmal ansatzweise, warum sollte ich auch, ich krieg dafür ja nichts...

So ist es leider für viele, der Spaß an der Sache zählt nicht mehr und wenn Spaß aufkommt dann nur, weil man sich freut das man wieder wie ein Weihnachtsbaum leuchten kann, weil man den "ultra-seltenen überepic Schienbeinschoner" nach etwa 3000 vergeblichen Versuchen in der Instanz erbeuten konnte...

Spittykovski: Mehr SCs ist nicht die Lösung, es muss um das RvR gehen, in den großen Gebieten schlachten um Burgen und Städte schlagen und nicht wie blöd jeden Tag die selbe Minimap abzufarmen...


----------



## patrick02 (30. November 2008)

ich komme erst wieder wenn WAR ein besseres PVE system hat.. ich weiß, dass es ein RVR-Spiel ist aber damit werden sie nicht die mehrheit anziehen!


----------



## Deadlift (30. November 2008)

Du gehts von was falschem aus Syane, nicht GOA macht, GOA ist nur Publisher und die Änderungen müssen von Mythic kommen.

Damit ist es schwer auf nur eine Community zu hören die aus Europa kommt und da Änderungen durchzupressen.
Worst Case wäre massiv unterschiedlichen Content zu haben.

WAR USA hat funktionierendes RVR mit komplett anderen Belohnungen...
WAR Europe hat keins da die Community was anderes will...

...und das Spiel ist tot.

@topic
Um ehrlich zu sein haben viele in der Branche dieses Problem von WAR bereits recht früh erkannt.
Ich erinnere mich an unseren Projekt Manager(und alter Guild Wars PvP Hase) der auf der GC08 etwas enttäuscht vom GOA Stand zurück kam.
Ja es waren nette neue Ideen da, aber diese zu inkonsequent umgesetzt, oder bereits dort schon wieder verworfen weil Zeitlich nicht drin.

Ich persönlich war in der Beta schon wieder vergrätzt, das lag aber eher an GOA nicht an WAR ansich.

Generell würd ich das aber alles nicht zu schwarz sehen, es dauert nunmal seine Zeit bis ein "neues" Konzept seinen Platz und seine Community gefunden hat.
Fast jeder der was neues angreift(mal von Branchenriesen abgesehn deren Zeug man frisst auch wenns nur aufgewärmt ist) torkelt am Anfang etwas.

Gib dem ganzen mal ein Jahr und du wirst sehen es finden sich die richtigen Leute ein und die Mitläufer wenden sich anderem zu.


----------



## Syane (30. November 2008)

patrick02 schrieb:


> ich komme erst wieder wenn WAR ein besseres PVE system hat.. ich weiß, dass es ein RVR-Spiel ist aber damit werden sie nicht die mehrheit anziehen!




Alle Counterstrike spieler werden sich drüber freuen ...weil die mehrheit der Spieler auf der Welt PVE mag (Woher hast du die Statistik bitte?)


----------



## Acy (30. November 2008)

Also meiner Meinung nach kann man keinesfalls sagen, dass alle Server "Geisterserver" sind oder ähnliches - zumindest auf Helmgart ist mehr als genug los.

Zugegeben, einige Gebiete sind wirklich etwas leer, aber das finde ich eigentlich auch ganz gut. Ab und zu jemanden zu treffen ist trotzdem möglich. Wenn man beispielsweise der Geschichte nach an den A der Welt geschickt wird, möchte ich zumindest nicht, dass dort dann 10 - 20 Leute Schlange stehen, denn das ist dann kein A der Welt mehr. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Über die Belohnungen würde ich erstmal nicht klagen. So wie ich's verstanden habe, gibt's damit halt quasi "öffentliche Quests" für die Spieler, die lieber gerne nur RvR machen - ist ja nichts verkehrtes daran. Nur mit Gegenständen kann man Spieler normal ohnehin nicht dauerhaft für's RvR interessieren (es gibt ja auch genug PvM-Alternativen). Entweder jemand interessiert sich dafür und macht mit, oder lässt es eben. Durch die neuen Gegenstände könnte es aber wahrscheinlicher sein, dass sich jemand mit weniger RvR-Interesse dafür ins RvR wagt und dann (bis er "alles" hat) schon so begeistert davon ist, dass derjenige auch so wieder hingeht. Insofern halte ich das eigentlich vorerst schon für eine gute Lösung bzw. Idee.

Insgesamt gesehen würde ich mir um viele andere Dinge viel eher Gedanken machen und mir wünschen, dass Mythic daran etwas dreht, auch wenn's teilweise ja doch viel eher an den Spielern liegt.


----------



## Deadlift (30. November 2008)

Syane schrieb:


> Alle Counterstrike spieler werden sich drüber freuen ...weil die mehrheit der Spieler auf der Welt PVE mag (Woher hast du die Statistik bitte?)



Du kannst nicht einen Shooter und ein MMO auf PVP Anteile vergleichen.

Ich würde fast behaupten das jeder der nen Shooter spielt den auch mal gegen andere Menschen ausprobieren möchte.
CS lief am Anfang auch nicht besser als Half-Life ansich, du musstest es ja sogar erstmal haben um überhaupt CS spielen zu können.
Sprich selbst da, wenn auch nicht wirklich vergleichbar ging es mit PvE los. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Glirian (30. November 2008)

Nachdem ich über 5 Jahre DaoC gespielt habe, erwartete ich natürlich von WAR eine Art DaoC 2, wie warscheinlich viele andere auch. Anfangs war ich sehr überzeugt von dem Spiel und habe auch immer noch Spaß daran. Was wirklich fehlt ist der Nutzen einer RVR Gebietseinnahme wie bei DaoC. Ich finde, dass das RVR systm von DaoC mit vielen Keeps und Relis absolut dazu beiträgt das die Leute RvR machen. Warum das hier gar nicht oder kaum umgesetzt wurde verstehe ich ehrlich gesagt nicht. Bleibt aber auch die Frage ob es etwas bringen würde, denn Teile der Spielergemeinschafft sind wirklich so übel was Ihr Spielverständniss und Charwissen angeht, das richtiges Gruppenspiel kaum möglich ist. Als ein Lösungsansatz sehe ich das rausnehmen der Scenarios ab Level 35. Bei Daoc gab es auch nur BG`s bis Lvl 44 und danach "musste" man halt ins RVR um im RR zu steigen. Ausserdem müssen die Ruffähigkeiten interressanter gemacht werden.
Wer nun denkt, das klingt ja nach DaoC 2, der  hat recht. Ich meine nämlich das eine WOW2 version nichts bringt, da viele eh wieder zu WOW zurückgehen. Ich hoffe das WAR, so wie versprochen, ein RvR und PvP Spiel wird.

MfG


----------



## Dab0 (30. November 2008)

also ich kann dem TE net zustimmen bei uns auf hergig ist nach dem chartransfer die hölle los und RvR geht richtig gut ab
und wer WAR wegen PvE spielt ist eindeutig flasch und sollte sich wohl lieber nen anneres MMO suchen das mehr wert auf PvE legt


----------



## Argap_the_Shaman (30. November 2008)

Zu Anfang einer Anmerkung. WOW hat die online Spieler versaut. Ohne MAXIMALE Belohnung macht keiner auch nur
einen Finger Krumm. Meiner Meinung nach hat es Mythic selbst versaut. Was kann man also verbessern ?


- Gnadenlose Abschaffung der SZenarien. Zumindest nur noch 20% Ruf /EP. Keine Drops in SZ.

- Der Zugang zum RvR ist zu schwierig für die meisten (WOW) WAR-Spieler.
   + um die SZ zu Joinen muss man 2 Clicks machen. Der Rest läuft automatisch.


Lösung:

Set-Drops gibt es NUR noch IN  Burgen von den dortigen NPC / besiegten Spielern . JEDER Spieler der ein RvR Gebiet betritt, wird
sofort und automatisch EINER Kampfgruppe zugeteilt. Der /2 Chat ist im gesammten T Gebiet verfügbar um evtl
Verstärkung rufen zu können. 

Solange es so einfach ist, in SZ Ruf zu "Farmen" wird es sich nicht ändern. Der Aufwand im RvR ist im vergleich zu Hoch.


----------



## Topsecret (30. November 2008)

Einfach die Szenarios entfernen, und die Ruffähigkeiten interessanter gestalten, fertig.

Gruß


----------



## Niburu (30. November 2008)

Ich denek die Lösung wär eine Vereinfachung des Einfluss Systems in den Gebieten. Wenn die willigen Spieler vor der Gegnerischen Hauptstadt sind und diese Angreifen und z.B in Altdorf die Instanzen Sigmarkrypten und Warpklingentunnel gefährdet sind...dann wird wohl jeder wissen das man sich dem RvR nicht entziehn kann. Nun werden stimmen wieder laut das RvR nur Zerg vs. Zerg ist, diese Leute haben aber einfach noch nichts anderes probiert (Taktiken etc.).


----------



## Mercat (30. November 2008)

Spittykovski schrieb:


> nein, nein und nochmals nein. Damit wird Mythic eben keinen Erfolg haben. Die Welt braucht kein WOW2, das wurd schon versucht und schlechte Klone will keienr haben.
> Vorallem wird WAR nicht an die Qualität von WOW herankommen.
> WAR muss eifnach seine Stärken weiter ausbauen udn endlich mal seine schwächen beseitigen. Animationen flüssiger machen, atmosphäre störenden Bugs ausmerzen und irgendwie dafür sorgen das mehr SZs als nur ständig Schlangenpassage aufgehen.
> 
> Lotro ist ja auch kein WOW2, hat aber trotzdem annehmbar guten PVE Content.



Dem stimme ich zu... 
Ich kam damals von Lineage2, was meiner  Meinung nach eines der Besten PvP-Spiele ist. Aber selbst bei einem Spiel, dass nie casual-freundlich sein wollte, wird jetzt schon ziemlich in Richtung WoW gepatcht... Einfachere Lvl-Aufstiege sind nur der Anfang. Das ganze hat aber den Nachteil, dass die Leute die das Spiel genau deshalb gespielt haben, weil es anders als WoW ist, dem Spiel den Rücken kehren...

Ich persönlich habe mich seht auf WAR gefreut, habe aber nach dem Probemonat nicht verlängert, ganz einfach weil die Spielerfahrung nicht an L2 herankam - L2 hatte etwas dynamischeres, das ich bei War vermisst habe... ich hatte den Eindruck, dass es egal ist wer jetzt gerade eine Burg innehatte - es waren wenig Auswirkungen spürbar. Also müsste man da schon was ändern....

WAR hat ein gutes Konzept für RVR-Spieler. Warum sollte ein Spiel, dass den Fokus auf RVR hat Leute die vor allem auf PvE stehn glücklich machen. Das widerspricht sich doch! Sobald man in die Richtung von WoW patcht hat man verlohren, denn dann wird man die Leute verlieren, die WAR wegen einem guten RvR-Content gekauft haben... Und dass Leute von WoW wechseln, um im PvE-Sinne schlechteren WAR neue Erfolge zu haben ist sehr unwahrscheinlich..

In diesem Sinne - WAR sollte seinen RVR-Content ausbauen und Konkrete auswikungen auf die Spielwelt erleben lassen, sei es wie bei L2, dass sich je nachdem welche Seite gewinnt ein anderer Mond am Himmel zeigt oder so.... Auf jeden Fall etwas greifbares und nicht nur ein Symbol auf der Landkarte - so kam es mir nämlich damals vor....


----------



## soefsn (30. November 2008)

Das mit den Geister Servern war nicht auf allen Servern bezogen.


----------



## Schwaig_Bub (30. November 2008)

soefsn schrieb:


> Desweiteren kann man sehr schön beobachten das für die meisten das Spiel mit Level 40 vorbei zu sein scheint. Man fängt einen Twink an und kümmert sich um den Rufrang eigentlich nicht. Man sieht keinen Sinn daran die Ruflevel zu machen da Sie einen ja nicht sehr viel bringen und Sie auch nur über das RVR/Szenario zu erreichen sind.
> 
> Derzeit kommt es mir so vor als wenn WAR gespielt wird wie WOW. Und da der PVE Content sehr schnell langweilig wird, so sucht man sich halt sehr schnell ein neues Spiel. Das die Spielerzahlen bei WAR rückläufig sind kann man nur vermuten. Aber einen Server der Voll ausgelastet ist gibt es nicht mehr. Desweiteren wird man als alter DAOC Hase ja nahezu gezwungen Szenarien zu Spielen da man große Schlachten wie in DAOC derzeit nicht erwarten kann.  Desweiteren steht man im T4 Bereich sehr lange bis denn endlich mal ein Szenario aufgeht.



Vorweg: Tolles Einleitung des Threads. Sehe ich hier leider viel zu selten.

Nun mein Senf dazu.

Hab mir mal die oben genannten Punkte rausgegriffen. Zum einen hab ich genau aus dem Grund, dass Spieler mit 40 lieber twinken als RvR betreiben, sämtliche Motivation verloren überhaupt einen Char auf 40 zu zocken. Ich sehs bei uns in der Gilde. Ca. 50 aktive Member, also recht ordentlich für das Spiel würd ich sagen. Haben auch einige 40er. Doch die zocken kaum mit denen sondern fangen einen Twink nach dem anderen an. Warum also auf 40 leveln wenn es in dem Bereich eh keine Spieler gibt für RvR? 

RvR war der Hauptgrund warum ich mir WAR zugelegt habe, eben weil ich KEIN zweites WoW zocken wollte, sondern eben mal was neues. Jetzt findet eben genau diese RvR nicht statt. Szenarien zähl ich nicht dazu, weil es eben das gleiche wie die BGs in WoW. Das ist langweilig. Noch dazu gehen eh ständig die gleichen Szenarien auf. Im T2 Mourkain Temple und in T3 Tor Anroc - ich kanns nicht mehr sehen. Mir hängen die beiden sowas von zum Halse raus. Und die anderen Szenarien, darf ich Ewigkeiten drauf warten und geht dann doch nie auf. Und was soll ich in der Wartezeit überhaupt machen? Hallo? Das PvE ist noch langweiliger als in WoW! Das PvE lädt nun wirklich nicht zum langen zocken ein.

Zum PvE ist auch noch zu sagen das WAR mit den WoW Instanzen einfach nicht mithalten kann. Die Bosse sind fast alle mit einfachem Tank & Spank zu schaffen - wie langweilig ist das denn? Und das find ich eigentlich auch gar nicht mal so schlimm, weil WAR eben ein PvP-Spiel ist!!! Da wäre es mir egal wenn der PvE Kontent nicht so toll ist - doch mir bleibt ja nix anderes übrig als PvE zu machen, weil open-PvP offenbar keiner will.

Wie Mythic RvR ankurbeln könnte? Da fällt mir nur ein. Mehr Quests für RvR und vor allem weg mit den Szenarien! Meiner Meinung der größte Fehler den Mythic machen konnte. Wenn sie offenes PvP wollen darf man keine bequeme über-einen-button erreichbare Alternative einbauen. Klar das die Spieler dann den bequemen Weg wählen und sich mit einem Klick in die BGs anmelden. Und ebenfalls müssen die Server ausgedünnt werden. Anders bekommen sie die Serverdichte nicht gebacken. Wenn ich mir die Serverliste anschau könnte man meinen die haben mit so vielen Spieler wie in WoW gerechnet. Offenbar sind es aber viel zu wenig Spieler für so viele Server. Also 3 - 4 Server weg und mal schauen ob es auf volleren Servern dann besser läuft.

Ein zweites WoW will glaub ich auch niemand. Wozu auch? Dann kann man gleich bei WoW bleiben. Dazu ist das Setting in WAR eh schon viel zu ähnlich.

Ich persönlich hab mit WAR jedenfalls vorläufig abgeschlossen. Ich langweile mich in dem Spiel nur noch zu tode, hab absolut keine Motivation mehr weiter zu leveln. Pech für WAR ist auch, das Blizzard mit Lich King einfach ein saugeiles Addon abgeliefert hat. Ich hab am Lich King tausend mal mehr spass als in WAR. Ich werd mir WAR mal in ein paar Monaten wieder anschauen. Doch im Moment ist es für mich der Flop des Jahres.

Was allerdings nicht unbedingt am Spiel selber liegt, sondern an den Spielern! Diese sind es nämlich die das Open PvP nicht annehmen und lieber den ganzen Abend in BGs rumhängen. Die Spielmechanik in WAR find ich klasse, doch auf PvE und BGs (eben genau das gleiche wie in WoW) hab ich in WAR einfach keinen Bock.


----------



## siberian (30. November 2008)

WAR Richtung PVE zu trimmen, wäre der völlig falsche Ansatz. WAR hat längerfristig nur eine Chance wenn es sich als PVP lastiges Spiel positioniert, dass es so im Markt noch nicht gibt. Leute die vor allem Inis und Raids machen wollen, sind bei WAR im falschen Spiel und werden es über kurz oder lang wieder verlassen, weil es dafür weit bessere Alternativen gibt. Wer hingegen ein PVP lastiges Spiel sucht, wird WAR lieben. Man muss immer bedenken, dass das Spiel erst kurz auf dem Markt ist, es wird sich sicher noch vieles ändern und verbessern, WAR wird seine Kundschaft garantiert finden und das werden ebenso sicher keine Spieler sein, die in erster Linie PVE  spielen wollen.

Ich habe WOW auch zu Beginn gespielt und das WOW von damals hat mit dem von heute nichts zu tun, im Positiven wie im Negativen. ebenso wird Mythic seine Zeit brauchen um noch vorhandene Schwächen auszubügeln und ich finde sie sind auf gutem Weg dazu.


----------



## Katalmacht (30. November 2008)

Lieber an DAoC 2 arbeiten.. Aber bitte ohne Szenarien ( ich hasse Szenarien) ausser die guten alten Thidranki und co... Mein Problem bei WAR ist das mir die Welt nicht gefällt ich mag das Warhammer Universum scheinbar nicht ( ausser 2k)
Da bin ich lieber in der DAoC Welt unterwegs.  Naja Wunschträume.

Ich denke bei WAR wird es so kommen das nur noch ein harter Kern von geschätzen 50k Spieler Weltweit übrigbleibt. So leid mir das tut.

Und was das PVE angeht sogar in DAoC war der PVE Content finde ich 200% interessanter ja auch am Anfang und später ja sowieso. Da war es einfach lustiger in die tollen Dungeons zu gehn die wirklich toll gemacht waren ( da hatt WOW auch kräftig abgeschaut) als ne blöde PQ zu machen.
Und nur PVP geht einfach nicht auch wenn ich ein großer PVP Fan bin ( ausser in DAoC) da machte es einfach Spass durch die schöne Frontiers zu laufen ( so schöne Zonen gibts in WAR nirgends trotz vermeindlichem Grafikblender) ich weiss nicht aber mir kommt WAR so billig dahergeklatscht vor.

Alles harte Worte aber irgendwan muss ich meiner Entäuschung mal Ausdruck verleien.

@ Mercat: Kann dir bei L2 nur zustimmen ist neben DAoC das beste Spiel für mich.


----------



## Helevorn (30. November 2008)

ein sehr schöner text und die probleme klasse auf den punkt gebracht.

war befindet sich in der tat in einer schwierigen phase und die probleme sind nicht wenige. erwartungen, die natürlich geschürt wurden, waren
so gewaltig, das die enttäuschung nun umso größer ist. auch deshalb haben viele wieder aufgehört. weil es kein daoc rvr +wow pve ist, wie sich einige gewünscht haben.

die sache mit den goldsäcken usw. empfand ich ebenfalls als den höhepunkt des blanken hohnes. es wurde im grunde sogar das rvr noch weiter verhindert, da man nur fixiert auf die säcke war. die liefen einander vorbei ohne sich anzugreifen, denn wichtiger war die truhe. man gab sich stellenweise die klinke in die hand, wartete vorm tor bis das keep gefallen war, um dann die anderen friedlich abziehen zu lassen, und dann das keep wiede zu holen. dann waren die anderen wieder dran. es wurde sich im obersten stockwerk versteckt, gewartet bis keep platt war und dann nur noch 2 schritte nach unten gegangen und ebenfalls der boss platt gemacht. um auch ja nicht zeit am tor zu verschwenden. das ist blanker hohn und zeigt die gesamte misere.

es werden nur noch radikle maßnahmen helfen die misere noch zu beheben. jedes angebot das rvr mit "anreizen" von belohnungen zu beheben werden scheitern. da viele, nicht alle, einen weg finden werden den aufwand zu minimieren und den eigentlichen sinn des ganzen, mehr rvr, umgehen.

man kann dies nur noch mit wirklich einschreitenen maßnahmen beheben.

z.b. das erstellen eines chars bei der überfüllten seite (zu 100% destro) zu deaktivieren. und erst wieder zu aktivieren wenn ein akzeptables maß beider seiten vorhanden ist.

z.b. exp+ruf im open rvr 4-5 fach anheben, in den szenarien 4-5 fach senken

z.b. das erobern einer zone nur noch von den keeps abhängig machen, die sz/öq´s etc. rausnehmen. allein durch die massive überzahl an destros kann die ordnung teilweise nicht dagegenhalten.

z.b. sperre auf das zuletzt gespielte szenario, welche erst aufgehoben wird, wenn 2 andere gespielt wurden.

z.b. entfernen des buttons für eine einzelne anmeldung für 1 szenario. es geht nur doch die anmeldung für alle.

z.b. durch massives clustern der server auf 2 normale, 1 open rvr, 1 rp, 1 open rvr rp server. für mehr server fehlen mittlerweile die spieler.
etc. etc.

z.b. die zahlenmäßig geringere seite (zu 100% ordung) erhält einen bonus bei den wachen der keeps. doppelte anzahl und/oder doppelte hp´s der wachen.

alle anderen maßnahmen ala "bitte bitte macht doch rvr, dann bekommt ihr auch xyz" führt nur dazu das 2-3 tage sich alle wie bluthunde ins rvr stürzen und danach wieder ebbe herrscht. neue klassen oder neue gebiete führen nur dazu, dass sich ebenfalls alle wie die gestörten auf diese stürzen, 1 woche sich mit allen kloppen und auch danach wieder grabesstille einkehrt.

ich spiele ebenfalls daoc und selbst mit nur noch 2-3k leuten (aber in 1 cluster) findet dort jeden abend rvr statt, das es eine helle freude ist, und warhammer dort nicht mal ansatzweise nachkommt.

klar werden wieder die kommentare kommen wie "du spacken wenn daoc so geil ist, zock halt alle das und laßt uns in ruhe". ok, können wir machen, wird dadurch auch sehr viel voller auf den servern.

oder "weiß gar nicht war ihr habt, ich hab jeden abend volle action in t4" blablabla. das mag sein, sind aber vereinzelte aktionen, die über das traurige gesamtbild nicht hinweg täuschen können. wenn ich nicht durch zufall zur rechten zeit an der rechten stelle bin, steht man mit lvl40 da und darf endlose male 1 szenario spielen, denn andere gehen ja nicht auf.


----------



## Galdera (30. November 2008)

zu allererst: goa wird da GARNIX dran ändern, weil die sind nur puplisher. ändern und verbessern kann nur mythic ^^


das grösste problem was war mom hat ist dass sie einfach viel zu viele server aufgemacht haben.
die können ja garnicht voll werden ^^

und dass sie wiedermal eine ewigkeit die ballanceprobleme (zahlenmässig) der reiche ignorieren.
ich sehs schon so kommen wie in daoc, erst ignorieren und dann das spiel zerstören indem man das unterbevölkerte reich overpowered weil sie sonst nix mehr dagegen tun können.

auf keinen fall sollten die pve verbessern, weil das gehört da nunmal nicht hin und wer pve will soll gefälligst was anderes spielen, solch spiele gibts genug ....

ansonsten find ich das spiel schon ok (bis auf paar bugs die nicht hätten sein müssen, aber nobody is perfect).


----------



## DreiHaare (30. November 2008)

Nun schaut euch doch einmal den Großteil der WoW-Spieler an und ihr habt auch gleich die Antwort, warum WAR nicht diese Menge an Spielern fesseln kann wie WoW.
Der durchschnittliche WoW-Spieler ist ein egoistischer kleiner Stinker, der nicht davor zurückschreckt seinen Mitspielern das Erz, die Pflanze oder das Leder vor der Nase wegzuschnappen. Neuerdings greifen die sich sogar das Erz, obwohl man bereits an der Erz-Ader steht und selbst abbaut. Er ist einzig und allein auf seinen Vorteil bedacht, fragt bei Gruppenquests um Hilfe und verlässt die Gruppe, sobald er seine Quest erledigt hat...ungeachtet der Tatsache, dass vielleicht nicht alle diese Quest erledigt haben.
Als WAR auf den Markt kam, rannte der mitlerweile gelangweilte WoW-Spieler in die Geschäfte und kaufte sich dieses Spiel...in der Hoffnung, hier etwas Abwechslung vom WoW-Alltag zu erhalten. WAR jedoch spielt sich nicht wie WoW und das ist auch gut so. Der kleine WoW-Stinker aber erwartete Inhalte wie von seinem bisherigen Lieblingsspiel und wurde von WAR enttäuscht, verlängerte sein Abo nicht und wanderte am 13. 11. wieder zu WoW zurück.

Und ich muss mich jetzt wieder mit all den vielen Stinkern rumschlagen, da sie offensichtlich niemals schnallen werden, dass auch WoW ein Gruppenspiel ist...allerdings eines, das Egomanie geradezu fördert.


----------



## Dominau (30. November 2008)

-ab lvl 35, weg mit den SC´s. so müssen die spieler einfach RvR weil das auch mehr exp gibt wie quest`s / ÖQ
-automatisch kt gruppe joinen wenn man ein rvr gebiet betritt
-Rufrang interessanter machen. Sobald man 40 ist macht es kein sinn mehr da der rufrang nichts bringt.
-Sperre für das zu letzt betretene SC. erster wieder betret bar wenn ein anderes gespielt wurde.


das problem an WAR ist einfach das es ab 40 sehr langweilig wird. man könnte sagen es macht keinen sinn einen char auf 40 zu spielen.

Was auch sehr nervig ist sind die ungenauen meldungen. ein feindlicher spieler kitzelt einmal einen NPC an der Burg und dan schaust du auf die karte, siehst das die Burg angegriffen wird und läufst hin. sobald du da bist ist niemand mehr da und du wunderst dich was los ist. Mich würde es freuen wenn auch eine bessere Information über die Burgen auf der karte zu sehen ist. z.B du fährst mit dem Mauszeiger auf die Burg und siehst wo die gerade draufkloppen. Es kommt nicht der Text "Burg wird angegriffen" sondern "Burgtor wird angegriffen" und hinten dran die % wie viel Leben das Tor noch hat.

Das mit den SC`s ist auch so eine Sache. Man kommt mit 2 einfachen klicks rein innerhalb von 5minuten ( auf meinen server ) und bekommt mehr ep wie bei quests und noch viel mehr ruf ep. Das ist viel einfachere wie zu versuchen in 30mins eine KT gruppe aufzumachen und eine burg zu raiden. Deshalb währe es, finde ich, sinnvoll ab 35 die SC`s einfach zu entfernen. So müssen die Spieler die auf 40 kommen wollen einfach Open rvr machen weil es mehr ep gibt.

Ein weiteres problem ist, das verteidigen von Burgen oder in SC`s überhaupt nichts bringt. Wenn du im t3 gebiet merkst: ,, Oh! Burg wird angegriffen. schnell gilde zusammentrommeln und deffen" hast du eig. einen nachteil da du später nichts mehr zum einnehmen hast. Eine Belohnung für das deffen währe auch sehr sinnvoll da auch dies dan atraktiever für die "Ich-will-viel-blingbling-sachen-damit-ich-leuchte-wie-der-eifelturm"-Spieler wird

An alle die sich diesen mit total falscher Grammatik Text durchgelesen haben, es ist MEINE Meinung. 

Ich habe fertig


----------



## scatti (30. November 2008)

Also vorneweg erstmal ich hab kein daoc gespielt.

Alle heulen immer über zuwenig RVR. Ich habe vor kurzem mit meinem Eisenbrecher 4 Stunden lang eine Burg verteidigt. Das Spiel minimierte sich dabei auf Zinnen rumzulaufen und ggf. Verteidigunswaffen aufzubauen, die in Ihrer Steuerung einfach einem Moorhuhn gleichen. RVR- Zerg habe ich bisher immer nur als "Sammeln und überrennen" kennengelernt. Wobei durch die schlechte Programmierung gleicht das leider ab und zu einer Diashow bei mir - von den Kämpfen in den Keeps mag ich gar nicht erst zu reden. 

Ich bin froh, dass es SZ gibt - bisher habe ich nur da Klassenspezisches bzw. taktisches Vorgehen, was mir Spass macht.  Im günstigsten Fall sind immer auf beiden Seiten gleichviel Leute angemeldet. Dann schaut man sich die Gegnergruppe an, danach die eigene und überlegt sich seine Taktik.

Bei Keepraids focussed man vielleicht als Nahkämpfer, nachdem man ziemlich gelangweilt ist, mal vor dem Keep einen Angreifer mit noch 1-2 Meeles, wird durch die Gegnermasse aber danach zu 90% gekilled und lässt sich vom Heiler auf den Zinnen rezzen. Der gefallene Angreifer wird natürlich auch gerezzt (gähn). Also ich rede hier wirklich von stundenlangem hin und her - nicht mal eben ne Burg einnehmen und dann vielleicht Gegner, die einem in den Rücken fallen.

Ich mein klar ab und zu ist das schon toll mit 40 Leuten durch die Landschaft zu reiten und die BOs einzunehmen. Aber wenn immer nur zahlenmäßige Überlegenheit gewinnt, dann ist das in meinen Augen kein richtiges PVP. 

Dann macht doch lieber noch einen Tunnel zu den Keeps wo sich die Melees kloppen dürfen. (und nicht nur das Schild aufer Rampe auspacken)

Und wer für seine Bemühungen nicht entlohnt werden will, ob nun Angreifer oder Verteidiger, der sollte mal 2 Tage stundenlang ne Keep deffen oder gegen eine gut gedeffte Keep angreifen. Dadurch das es nichts gibt, löst sich doch der WB nach 2 kläglichen Versuchen sofort auf...

Warum gibts keinen Q Geber im Lager den man z.B. nur mit nem WB annehmen kann. Dann läuft ein Timer für die Burg. Diesen Timer kann man nur alle 30 minuten aktivieren oder was weiss ich... In dieser Zeit muss die Burg eingenommen werden/gedefft werden. Das Annehmen der Q schaltet automatisch das Q (verteidigen) bei dem Keep frei, dass sich die Deffer holen. Falls es eingenommen wird gibts halt nen goldenen Sack, wenn nicht kann man das Q abgeben, welches EP/RP oder Marken gibt.
Sicherlich hat der eine oder andere da noch bessere Ideen.

Also ohne SZ würde ich atm gar kein War spielen... (und btw. warum gibts eigenlich für das Metal Event fast nur PVE/SZ Quests, wenn Mythic das RVR nach vorne treiben will...?)

Naja wollte auch nur mal meinen Senf dazu geben...

Gruß


----------



## WAR_FAN (30. November 2008)

also ich habe mir ein 3 monate abo gekauft das geht noch bis ende januar
ich habe vor da aufzuhören und wow anzufangen
ich hab wow schon gespielt aber auf privaten servern
aber zurück zum thema: ich denke dass man als nicht_firemage sowieso keine chance hat
ich als schami verlier sowieso in jedem sz ein 1vs1 wenn den mal eines sich ergibt
die balance bei warhammer is zum kotzen und das angesprochene rvr kann man kniggn
mein kumpel is da andrer meinung er will weiterspielen weil es ja in nem jahr ja vllt n ganz tolles spiel wird
na und? ich will kein jahr für n scheiß bezahlen
war hatte hoffnungen darauf besser zu werden als wow, aber heutzutage wollen leute eben mehr pve also is wow eben > war
meine meinung


----------



## Syane (30. November 2008)

Tjo WAR_FAN ... Es wurde ausgibig gesagt das Warhammer kein 1on1 Spiel ist.... und wenn du dich vorher genauer damit beschäftigt hättest ...hättest du auch gewusst worauf du dich einlässt oder am BESTEn keinen shamanen gespielt ....ihn auf DMG zu skillen wie du es warscheinlich getan hast bringt dir und deiner Gruppe erst recht keine Erlösung. Wenn du ansatzweise im 1on1 spaß haben willst hättest du dir ne Häxenkriegerin oder Jäger machen sollen.


----------



## Spittykovski (30. November 2008)

DreiHaare schrieb:


> Nun schaut euch doch einmal den Großteil der WoW-Spieler an und ihr habt auch gleich die Antwort, warum WAR nicht diese Menge an Spielern fesseln kann wie WoW.
> Der durchschnittliche WoW-Spieler ist ein egoistischer kleiner Stinker, der nicht davor zurückschreckt seinen Mitspielern das Erz, die Pflanze oder das Leder vor der Nase wegzuschnappen. Neuerdings greifen die sich sogar das Erz, obwohl man bereits an der Erz-Ader steht und selbst abbaut. Er ist einzig und allein auf seinen Vorteil bedacht, fragt bei Gruppenquests um Hilfe und verlässt die Gruppe, sobald er seine Quest erledigt hat...ungeachtet der Tatsache, dass vielleicht nicht alle diese Quest erledigt haben.
> Als WAR auf den Markt kam, rannte der mitlerweile gelangweilte WoW-Spieler in die Geschäfte und kaufte sich dieses Spiel...in der Hoffnung, hier etwas Abwechslung vom WoW-Alltag zu erhalten. WAR jedoch spielt sich nicht wie WoW und das ist auch gut so. Der kleine WoW-Stinker aber erwartete Inhalte wie von seinem bisherigen Lieblingsspiel und wurde von WAR enttäuscht, verlängerte sein Abo nicht und wanderte am 13. 11. wieder zu WoW zurück.
> 
> Und ich muss mich jetzt wieder mit all den vielen Stinkern rumschlagen, da sie offensichtlich niemals schnallen werden, dass auch WoW ein Gruppenspiel ist...allerdings eines, das Egomanie geradezu fördert.



Bitte mal wieder runter kommen und nix verallgemeinern. Vielen Dank. Ich hab grade jetzt in WotlK die Erfahrung gemacht, durchweg freundliche Spieler anzutreffen. Klar deine beschreiben Idioten seh ich auch ab und dann, aber sry in meienr WAR Zeit hab ich midnestens genausoviele Deppen gehabt, die auf andere Weise, gerade in SZs aufgefallen sind. Haste überall.
Jedoch muss ich wirklich anmekren das in diesen ersten Wochen von Lich King ich nur in freundlichen Gruppen war, die mir auch ohne zu Fragen Tränke oder Bufffood gaben. Nette Chatlogs waren auch oft dabei. In WAR war der Chat so gut wie tot. (ka ob jetz tmal mehr leute schreiben).


----------



## Grimtom (30. November 2008)

Also wenns nach mir ginge, könnte man diese Szenarien komplett aus dem Spiel nehmen. Wer braucht sowas den schon ? Letztlich zerstören diese Dinger doch nur das open PvP/RvR.


----------



## Sam28 (30. November 2008)

Ich bin mit War zufrieden, spiele auf Carroburg, es sind genug Leute da, es sind genug Freunde da, Mythic bemüht sich auf die Spieler zu hören ohne es zu über treiben, sie beseitigen Fehler, fügen neunen Content ein und War ist das einzige Spiel das ähnlich gut wie DAoC werden könnte.
Allerdings habe ich auch nie WoW gespielt.
Es war mir eigentlich schon immerklar, das Spiele die voll auf RvR ausgelegt sind, nie den gleichen Erfolg haben werden wie Spiele die sehr viel auf PvM ausgelegt sind, sicherlich vermischen sich die beiden immer, aber PVM ist halt eine ruhige Spielweise bei der man gemütlich mit anderen Leuten zusammenspielt, für eine große Zielgruppe ist das sehr wichtig.
RvR ist für manche Leute schon zu hektisch.
Dabei spreche ich nicht von mir, solo mache ich ganz gerne mal etwas PVM, wenn es mir was bringt, ist entspannend, in Gruppen allerdings wird mir öfter mal schnell langweilig.
Bei DAoC merkte ich nach TOA einen niedergang, das lag dran das einige TOA für zuviel PVM Content befanden den man machen musste um im RvR bestehen zu können, aber anderseits kamen danach nur noch seichtere Addons, die nur deswegen veil Zeit verbrauchten weil man sie mit allen Chars meist irgendwann mal durchspielte. Ich glaube, da hörten auch viele auf, weil im PVM einfach die Beschäftigung fehlte.
Ein wirklich erfolgreiches MMORPG muss beiden, den PVM- und RVR spielern genug bieten, aber da wird es dann schwierig das hinzukriegen, wegen verschiedener Faktoren. Selbst WoW könnte noch mehr Spieler anziehen, wenn wir ehrlich sind, vieles hat WoW auch dem Ruf von Blizzard zu verdanken. Viele gingen zu WoW und kamen später nach DAoC zurück, viele gingen zu War und gingen zu WoW zurück.
Wir waren auch schon beim Thema RvR Action, hier gibt es viel Konkurenz, nicht unbedingt im MMORPG Bereich, sondern im Shooter Bereich, wenn ich richtig Action will die wirklich Skill erfordert spiele ich einen Shooter bei dem ich wirklich mit der Maus zielen muss. 
MMORPGs bieten da eine Alternative, auch wenn manche manchmal glauben sie waren bei War in einem Shooter, War nimmt so einige Sachen weg die manche Leute von Shootern abschreckt und holt sich diese Kunden.

Ich würde sagen, War kann kein WoW 2 mehr werden, dazu ist schon zu viel RvR drinne und RvR Spieler haben recht laute stimmen, man hört doch überall wie sich über das System aufgeregt wird, das man erst da Items farmen muss, um dann da mitzukönnen, klingt für mich nach einem PVM System für PVM vielspieler was WoW spielern gefallen sollte, stattdessen liesst man überall etwas dagegen, besonders als da Änderungen geplant waren.
War wird genau wie DAoC seine Spielerschaft finden, man weiss von DAoC das da genug Spieler vorhanden sind und man wird sicher auch neue von WoW dazu bekommen, aber zu denken man würde jemals an den Erfolg von WoW rankommen ist ziemlich übertrieben.

Ich hoffe ich habe nicht zu konfus geschrieben und hoffe meine Gedankengänge sind recht verständlich, es ist nicht einfach alles was ich meine verständlich in Worte zu fassen.

Edit: Das Spiel ist übrigens auch noch nicht vollständig gelernt von den Spielern, das braucht Zeit, auch Tanks können bei Deffs eine wertvolle Rolle spielen, sie sind die einzigen die bei 2 guten Heilern im Rücken auch mal nach draussen gehen könnten, je nach Situation, aber das darf dann nicht nur ein einzelner Tank sein, sondern eine koordinierte Aktion. Hier fehlt so einiges noch was als DAoC Spieler selbstverständlich war, hier aber noch nicht ist.
Das RvR könnte dann viel besser sein. Aber das liegt auch mit am Spiel selbst. Bei DAoC wusste man welches seine eigenen Keeps sind, es war eine Frage der Ehre diese zu halten, hier gibt es sowas nicht, Burgen sind einfach nur irgendwelche Dinge in irgend nem RvR Gebiet.
Auch ist Gruppenbau anscheinend hier kaum ein Thema, da gibt es öffentliche Kampfgruppen in dieman einfach joint, fertig.
Bei DAoC gab es die Kampfgruppen, wenn du ins RvR gingst und wissen wolltest was los ist, gingste in die BG, wenn du Glück hattest gab es sogar einen Leader der Anweisungen gab damit alles Koordinierter läuft.
Das sind Sachen diemir so aufgefallen sind, das meiste hängt von den Spielern ab und kann sich noch ändern, vielleicht wird es alles anders wenn die Städte Raids anfangen und die Server dabei mal nicht crashen, vielleicht wird man dann mal merken wie wichtig es ist, besser organisiert zu sein.
Mag vielleicht etwas Elitär klingen, aber ich glaube etwas mehr Organisation erhöht den Spass für alle.


----------



## Ichweissnichts (30. November 2008)

WAR ist kein PVE-Spiel.
WAR muss nicht WOW kopieren, es soll sich ja gerade an die Spieler richten, denen das PVE-Spiel WOW zu langweilig geworden ist.
WAR muss nicht die Mehrheit der mmorpg Spieler anziehen, es braucht nur genug Spieler, um sich mit Gewinn zu finanzieren.
WAR muss nicht die Mehrheit der Spieler ansprechen. Es ist ein Nischenprodukt, welches ein bestimmtes Spielercliente für sich gewinnen möchte.
Wären WOW und Warhammer zum gleichen Zeitpunkt erschienen, hätte man sie als Konkurrenten betrachten können. So hat WOW aber einen Vorsprung und ist entsprechend eingesessen. Sich in direkte Konkurrenz mit diesem Produkt zu setzen ist nicht wirklich sinnig. 

WAR ist anders, manchen gefällt es, anderen nicht. Mythic hat Erfolg, wenn sich WAR selber trägt, und das tut es allem Anschein nach.

Wenn man von WOW zu WAR umsteigt, sollte man sich vorher schon ein wenig informieren, so wie eigentlich über jedes Spiel, das man zu spielen beabsichtigt. 1 vs 1 ist bei WAR einfach vollkommen unwichtig. Man spielt einen Charakter, der versucht, seinen Beitrag zum Sieg seiner Seite beizusteuern, ein kleines Rädchen im Getriebe, und nicht einen Einzelkämpfer, der ganze Kontinente im Alleingang erobert.


----------



## Klos1 (30. November 2008)

Topsecret schrieb:


> Einfach die Szenarios entfernen, und die Ruffähigkeiten interessanter gestalten, fertig.
> 
> Gruß



Das mit den Ruffähigkeiten sehe ich absolut genauso. Die sind einfach ein Witz. Da wurde bei Daoc doch bei weitem mehr geboten. Aber so, wie sie derzeit bestehen, empfinde ich sie einfach nur als völlig ideenlos und ohne Spielwitz.


----------



## Môrticielle (30. November 2008)

Lieber TE,

was dir scheinbar komplett entgangen ist ist die Tatsache, daß Mythic das Spiel nicht auf Druck der Spieler zu einem zweiten WoW entwickelt, sondern daß WAR schon immer als WoW-Klon entwickelt worden war, der lediglich mit dem Wort "RvR" beworben wurde, um die verbliebenen DAoCler zu ermutigen, sich WAR anzusehen und um vom Ruhm des DAoC-RvRs zu zehren. Daß WAR kein DAoC2 ist, ist mir bereits seit früher Betaphase bekannt gewesen und hat mich auch enttäuscht, hatte ich doch ebenfalls auf ein "DAoC2" gehofft. WAR ist schlicht und ergreifend ein WoW-Klon mit einer Prise RvR unter weitgehender Weglassung anspruchsvolleren PvEs, wie man es bei WoW finden konnte. Und wenn ich mir so die Verhaltensweisen in den Szenarien und dem offenen RvR anschaue und mir die Sprüche in den Chats durchlese, dann komme ich zu dem Schluß, daß WAR es tatsächlich geschafft hat, WoW etliche Kiddies abzuziehen, die wohl bei WoW zu wenig Möglichkeiten zum "BashOrn" fanden ...  -.-


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. November 2008)

Môrticielle schrieb:


> anspruchsvolleren PvPs, wie man es bei WoW finden konnte.



Schon allein der Satzteil ist kompletter Schwachsinn... WoW hatte noch NIE anspruchsvolles PvP... es mag mal besser gewesen sein als heute aber gut war es nie...


----------



## Môrticielle (30. November 2008)

Sam28 schrieb:


> Bei DAoC merkte ich nach TOA einen niedergang, das lag dran das einige TOA für zuviel PVM Content befanden den man machen musste um im RvR bestehen zu können, ...


Und wieder einmal die gebetsmühlenartig wiederholte, aber dennoch FALSCHE Aussage, daß ToA DAoC erledigt hätte ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



RICHTIG ist, daß bereits mit dem Release von "Shrouded Isles" ein Jahr zuvor die Spielerzahlen bei etwa 250.000 weltweit stagnierten, ja sogar leicht abfielen. Nach der Veröffentlichung von "Trials of Atlantis" (ToA) Anfang 2004 blieben die Zahlen dann stabil bis kurz vor Veröffentlichung der dritten kostenpflichtigen Erweiterung "Catacombs" Anfang 2005. Möglicherweise war auch ein Einfluß der "New Frontiers", des neugestalteten RvR-Gebietes, das im November 2004 mit Patch 1.70 ins Spiel kam, zu spüren, denn einige Spieler vertrugen es wohl nicht, daß ihre geliebte "Rennstrecke" ATK-AMG-MMG-MTK somit entfiel und das RvR-Gebiet erheblich vielgestaltiger wurde.

Es bleibt jedoch dabei, daß ToA das Spiel NICHT getötet hat, auch wenn du in deinem Hass auf ToA dies gerne so sehen möchtest. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Môrticielle (30. November 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Schon allein der Satzteil ist kompletter Schwachsinn... WoW hatte noch NIE anspruchsvolles PvP... es mag mal besser gewesen sein als heute aber gut war es nie...


Sorry, verschrieben, es sollte PvE heißen. Habs korrigiert. 

WoW hatte NIE anspruchsvolles PvP, daher hättest du eigentlich selber draufkommen können, daß es sich um einen Schreibfehler handelt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. November 2008)

Môrticielle schrieb:


> Sorry, verschrieben, es sollte PvE heißen. Habs korrigiert.
> 
> WoW hatte NIE anspruchsvolles PvP, daher hättest du eigentlich selber draufkommen können, daß es sich um einen Schreibfehler handelt.
> 
> ...



Es gibt genug Pappenheimer die in WoW Anspruchsvolles PvP sehen und lieber einen Warnschuss vor den Bug als garnicht reagieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Clubmaster (30. November 2008)

1. Vielleicht muss sich die WAR-Community ebenso wie Mythic einfach damit abfinden, dass die Zielgruppe der Massen-RvR-Spieler doch wohl wesentlich kleiner ist als vermutet oder gehofft. Das ist schade, aber dagegen kann man nicht viel machen. 

2. Was PvE und Dungeons betrifft so kann keiner WoW das Wasser reichen, gerade jetzt nicht mit WotLK, was zum besten PvE-Content in der Geschichte des Genres gehört. Einziges Problem was WoW jetzt hat ist, dass es zu sehr runtergedampft wurde und der PvE-Content viel zu einfach geworden ist. Hier könnte WAR ansetzen und echte Herausforderungen im PVE schaffen. Aber das würde dann wieder die Casualgemeinde abschrecken. 

3. Man sollte nicht unterschätzen, dass die technische Performance von Keep Raids und generell Massen-RvR momentan in WAR für sehr viele Leute so schlecht ist, dass es schlicht unspielbar ist. Ich persönlich lehne es zum Beispiel ab, jedes Mal vor nem Keep-Raid den ganzen Client in Minimal-Qualität restarten zu müssen nur um spielbare FPS zu bekommen. Als Folge davon spiele ich momentan nicht und warte den Dezember-Patch ab. Wenn sich dann nicht's getan hat wird das Spiel deinstalliert.


----------



## Môrticielle (30. November 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Es gibt genug Pappenheimer die in WoW Anspruchsvolles PvP sehen und lieber einen Warnschuss vor den Bug als garnicht reagieren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Aha, ein Warnschuss ... schon interessant zu sehen, wie Kindchen wie du ihr Geflame sich selbst gegenüber begründen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seppix@seppix (30. November 2008)

Ich weis ehrlich ncith was aus War wird ich habe mich anfangs jeden Tag eingeloggt und nun vl 2mal die Woche ist schon komich klar wenn PvP gemacht wird bin ich gerne mal 3 stunden bei der Sache (wenn der Server nicht abstürzt) aber irgendwas fehlt ich weis nicht was.
Hier ein paar Punkte die es vl sein köntten:
-die RvR Gebiete ich finde die könnten sie viel größer mache mit taktichen finessen vl zb. eine große Kanone die man erobern kann und dann das Tor vom keep schneller aufbekommt einfach nur das die RvR Gebite richtig genutzt werden können und nicht das Keep das einzige Ziel ist (die Flaggenpunkte sind ja wohl n Witz die macht man im vorbeigehen und wirklich interesieren tun sie mich nicht).
Es könnte auch eine Kaserne oder so sein die dqann Npc's ausspuckt die dann im RvR Gebiet rumlaufen oder beim Keep helfen (entweder es zu beschützen oder es anzugreifen)
Es soll halt nicht immer das gleiche sein Arme aufstehlen zum Keep gehen Tot kaput machen usw.
-und dann dises verdammte Würfelsystem ausmachen (klar ich habe mich auch schon mal gefreut als ich kurz vorm Schluss dazugestossen bin und dann nen dicken Sack bekommen habe ) aber wenn ich von anfang an dabei war und dann nur nen grünen bekomme vergeht mir blizschnell die Lust.
Das mit den Goldmedailen usw. ist super aber der Rest der die dann nen Bonus von weis ich wie vielen Punkten gitb ist einfach mist


----------



## Môrticielle (30. November 2008)

Clubmaster schrieb:


> 1. Vielleicht muss sich die WAR-Community ebenso wie Mythic einfach damit abfinden, dass die Zielgruppe der Massen-RvR-Spieler doch wohl wesentlich kleiner ist als vermutet oder gehofft. Das ist schade, aber dagegen kann man nicht viel machen.


Die Ironie an der Sache ist ja, daß das Publikum, auf das Mythic abzielte, mit offenem RvR sowieso nichts anfangen kann. Die stehen nur von morgens bis abends vor den Anmelde-NPCs für die Szenarien und sind im Open-RvR nie zu sehen, selbst wenn nur 100 Meter neben ihnen eine Riesenschlacht tobt (schon live erlebt).


----------



## kekei (30. November 2008)

Mir ist schon oft aufgefallen das ich in 10-15 min Sz bis zu 3,6k~ Ruf(mind. 1,5k wenn es mal nicht so läuft^^)bekomme, in 30 Min RvR gerade mal 2,2k...
Und wenn ich gerne Ruf haben möchte, weil ich ein Setteil bekommen habe welches ich gerne tragen würde...dann ist doch klar was ich erstmal mache um gewünschten Rufrang zu erreichen, oder?
Ansonsten macht RvR natürlich viel mehr spaß, vorallem wenn man die Ordnung mal wieder so richtig vermöbelt :3
Altdorf angreifen wäre auch mal ganz lustig, aber wenn alle das Ziel haben schnell mal nen RR zu steigen, dann machen sie natürlich wie ich Szenarios.

Einfach die erhaltenen Rufpunkte in Szenarios um einiges senken und/oder die im RvR erhöhen. Oder die Szenarios wie es manche schon sagten ab lvl 36 rum ganz abschaffen. Ende aus, Problem gelöst...


----------



## DrDiode (30. November 2008)

Realtec schrieb:


> damit viele es spielen? eindeutig ja
> 
> viele sind an die einfachheit und stumpfsinnigkeit von wow gewöhnt und könn sich nichtmehr umgewöhnen.
> sicher gibt es noch daoc spieler eq2 usw. die war spielen, aber das wird nicht ausreichen.
> ...



Leute zieht mal WOW nicht in den Dreck. Und Einfach ist es auf keinen Fall. Kann dir da diverse Foren posten wo sich Mathematisch mit WOW auseinandergesetzt wird :-). Und wenn du sagst WOW wäre einfach dann hast du es noch nie richtig gespielt. 

Ebenso muss man WAR auch erst einmal verstehen lernen. Insbesondere Charaktere richtig zu spielen.

Aber der "vielleicht Schwund" an Spielern liegt ja nicht am RVR . Man erinnere sich bitte zurück an die grossen Probleme seitens der Hardwareanforderung. Abstürze, Nicht für jeden rechner geeignet .Ein Freund von mir hat deshalb WAR erstmal auf Eis gelegt und zockt mal weiter, sobald er sich die nötige Hardware  leisten kann. Lags im Scenario oder RVR Gebieten. Das nervt und man geht natürlich wieder zurück zu alt bewehrten Spielen.

Wo bitte wurde da ausgiebig Beta getestet? In der Beta Phase konnte man ja die Grafik nur auf LOW Detail zocken, jetzt wisst ihr auch warum. Sonst hätte es dazumal schon herbe Kritik gegeben.

Vielleicht ist auch der Hype der Anfangs um WAR gemacht wurde in die falsche Richtung gegangen? WAR wurde ja als WOW Ablöser hochgelobt und jo dementsprechend gehen natürlich auch die Spieler mit dieser Meinung in das Spiel. Und wenn es das nicht erfüllen kann, dann ist halt vorbei.

WOW zu alten Zeiten hatte nur für die "Harten Gamer"  etwas übrig und viele von den Freizeitgamern sind bestimmt auch aus dem Grunde zu WAR gewechselt. In der Hoffnung hier mehr Erfolg zu haben. Die Profis sind ehh bei WOW geblieben.

Hmm ich dachte ein Forum wäre gut um sich mit der Technik, Spielweisen, Berufen, Taktiken auszutauschen. Bei WAR lese ich eigentlich nichts darüber...immer nur nörgelnde User.


----------



## scatti (30. November 2008)

@ Sam28

Kurze Frage, was ist falsch daran ein PVP angeprisenes Spiel mit einem Shooter zu vergleichen. Gerade wenn man vom Balance spricht, kann sicherlich niemand was dagegen sagen, dass man dort sehr schnell erkennt, wer seine Klasse beherrscht und wer nicht. Und selbst bei dem Focus auf Equipment greift das Beispiel, wenn du jemals mit ner USP einen schlechten AWP-Schützen erlegt hast. Somit wäre es doch interessanter auch die levelgestaltung im RVR mehr auf spannendes Teamplay zu trimmen. Ich sehe einfach soviel ungenutze Ideen im RVR - z.B. hat man um das keep BOs. Die sollten mal intelligenter mit einbezogen werden. Z.B. hälst du BO XY öffnet sich in XX im Keep ein Portal wo die Angreifer rein koennen z.b. (dies würde meine Tunnel Idee wieder aufgreifen und die ganzen Melees hätten auch was zu tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Oder wenn alle BOs gehlaten werden hat das Tor nur noch 50% und nicht weniger lachhafte NPCs. 

Zum Thema atmosphäre, warum brennt nicht mal die Burg, verändert sich das Terrain, wenn die Desos das Tor auf 10% gekloppt haben? Man koennte den Raum von ner Keep wirklich atmosphärischer gestalten...Ich mein die Brennt noch nichtmal oder hab ich die Grafikeinstellung falsch eingestellt?

Versteh mich bitte nicht falsch ich habe nichts gegen "Epische Schlachten" mit üblen Gezerge, aber wenn das PVP so bleibt wie es ist, dann brauch man auch nur 3 Klassen im RVR n Tank für den Boss und sonst nur Range Nuker und Heiler...


----------



## Gromoth (30. November 2008)

also ich möchte auf keinen fall das WAR ein 2tes WoW wird... gerade weil ich wegen WAR mit WoW aufgehört hab ^^ beschwehren möchte ich mich über den PvP/RvR content nicht, da ich genau wegen dem content zu WAR gewechselt bin... und zufrieden bin ich sicherlich... zufriedener wäre ich, wenn spieler auf leeren server gezwungen werden auf einen anderen server zu gehen... bzw den server ganz zu schließen und die spieler auf einen anderen server zu verfrachten... ich denke das tut keinem weh wenn er seine chars woanders hin transferiert werden da sie ja immernoch da sind... eben nur auf einem server mit mehr spieler/Gegner...

Content in ordnung, spielerzahl zu niedrig...


----------



## Asquarath (30. November 2008)

ohne lang um den heissen Brei zureden, WAR hat viele gute Ansätze aber derzeit ist es für mich eher ein WoW Klon mit leichten RVR Ansätzen:

Was WAR gut tun würde:

1.) Szenarios ab 40 abschaffen
2.) Keine blöden Sets ala WoW sondern einfach Items wo mann wieder ein bisschen seinen Grips einschlaten muss um was daraus zubaun wie früher bei Mora für daoc, das würde auch dazu führen das mann PVE den ganzen Konetnt nutz wenn ich drann denke in daoc musste mann für die Perfkte SC teilweise in Gebiete wo mann sonst nie hingehn würde.
3.) Timer weg von den Inis stinkt einfach total nach WoW
4.)Rufrangfähigkeiten sinnvoll machen wie zb damals die RR5 Skills
5.) Klassen mehr Gruppenbezogen machen Tank sollte jemand sein der leuet beschützt, nicht ala Ironbreaker der massives CC und Interrupt hat , dazu am meisten aushält und noch abartig schaden rausdrischt mit 2hand.
6.) Jede Klasse sollte ihre Fähigkeiten haben bestes Beispiel CC das einfach viel zuviel im Spiel vorhanden ist.
7.) den RR wertvoll machen , derzeit ist es nix anderes als RR farmen in BGs wer am längsten drinn hockt der hat den höchsten , skill muss mann in WAR nicht haben.

LFG Spiel in dem Skill gebraucht wird und nein daoc lohnt für mich nicht mehr da ich einfach zulange weg bin. 

Also weietr auf WAR neuerungen hoffen oder DAOC Origins abwarten sofern es denn kommt.

PS: NEED DAOC 2 !!!!!!! ich würde nach Alaska trampen um vor einem Iglo zu campen um DAOC 2 zu kaufen ....


----------



## Helevorn (30. November 2008)

Asquarath schrieb:


> PS: NEED DAOC 2 !!!!!!! ich würde nach Alaska trampen um vor einem Iglo zu campen um DAOC 2 zu kaufen ....



oh ja.......

daoc optisch etwas aufgemotzt, so in der art wie warhammer (nein nicht wow), hier und da etwas dran gefeilt, alles auf den neuesten stand gebracht.
am kern und der mechanik nix ändern. 

ich würde nackt nach mekka pilgern um daoc 2 zu bekommen.... das wäre der ultimative overkill


----------



## Yuukami (30. November 2008)

ich finde es immer wieder bemerkenswert, dass wenn neue spiele erscheinen die flame rei losgeht "Mhh das hätten die auch wie bei wow machen können" . Dabei muss ich zugeben das WoW die messlatte der mmorps scheiße hoch vorgelegt hat. Jeder rollenspieler hat fast nur 3 wünsche

PvE
PvP
Balance


Fakt is das WoW das beliebteste spiel der ca lezteten 4 Jahre ist und ich persönlich werde mich unglaublich freuen wenn der riese WoW durch ein anderes spiel zu fall gebracht wird. Aber das wird meiner meinung nach noch ein paar jahre dauern. Bis dahin bleib WoW Marktführer: Auch wenn es immer wieder das stupide farmen von ehre, gold oder what ever ist, es scheint ja bei den leuten anzukommen. Eine interessante theorie wäre aber was passiert wenn d3 rauskommt. Wie wird sich das auf die allgemeine mmorpg welt auswirken denn das ist mit sicherheit der verkaufsschlager der nächten Jahre.

War ist nur eines von vielen spielen das im schatten der 11 mio spieler von WoW steht obwohl es moderner ist und neuer ideen hat.


----------



## Schneelilie (30. November 2008)

Ihr vergesst immer, dass das Hauptziel von einem Unternehmen "Geld machen" ist und nicht "zufriede Kunden". Das ist eine Tatsache. Es gibt keine vollen deutschen Server mehr, und nur noch 2 oder 3 auf mittel. Nehmt die Szenarien auf und GOA/Mythic können in Deutschland die Serverzahl direkt halbieren. Den genau die SZ's sind das, was noch die Leute hält.

RvR hat einfach kein Sinn. Ich hab in WAR gern RvR gemacht ob SZ oder Open. Wobei Ich als Zauberin SZ definitiv vorgezogen habe, da ich eine kontrollierte Umgebung brauch um überhaupt Schaden zu machen. Sonst bin ich Opfer. Für mich hat es keinerlei Spaßfaktor sinnlos abgeschlachtet zu werden oder bis in alle Ewigkeit eine Burg hin und her zu schieben.

Wozu zum Teufel soll ich den bitte auf Stufe 40 mich abquälen um den Rufrang zu kriegen? Für die Items die völlig sinnlose Stats haben? Ich habe Spaß wenn ich ein Ziel habe aber in WAR hat mein keine Ziele. Man kann das Buch nicht vervollständigen, da man in den niedrigen Gebieten ein Huhn wird und damit so manches offen bleibt. Gute Sachen? Kriegt man nur im PvE und was soll man dann damit? Es gibt ja nichts zu tun. PvE wurde mit Absicht rausgelassen. Es wird verlangt auch die Szenarien abzuschaffen. Berufe sind schrott und viel zu wenig. Die Burgen lohnt es nicht zu verteidigen.

Ihr tötet das Spiel selbst mit euren Wünschen und Mythic wird lange brauchen um zu verstehen was Blizzard vergessen hat: HÖRE NIEMALS AUF DEN VERBRAUCHER: DER HAT KEINE AHNUNG! Eure Wünsche und Ideen patchen die Spiele kaputt. Eure Vorschläge was "besser" sei.


----------



## Yuukami (30. November 2008)

btw gebt war noch so ca. 2-3 monate dann hat sich das alles ausgependelt und ab geht di lutzi


----------



## Sam28 (30. November 2008)

Môrticielle schrieb:


> Und wieder einmal die gebetsmühlenartig wiederholte, aber dennoch FALSCHE Aussage, daß ToA DAoC erledigt hätte ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Da hast du mich falsch verstanden, ich sagte ich merkte einen Niedergang, wichtig daran ist das es mir so vorkam, und ich meinte damit auch nicht direkt, mehr über einen gewissen Zeitraum, der rückgang kam auch dadurch das die nachfolgenden Addons durch die Spielerreaktion nicht mehr so umfangreich und bahnbrechend ausfielen wie bei ToA.
Ich selber hasse TOA nicht, ich hatte meine schönsten Zeiten da, mit Nekro und BB zufarmen war eine meine Lieblingsbeschäftigungen, herlich entspannend, konnte dann die Sachen verkaufen und mich daran erfreuen das so viele meine Sachen kauften und natürlich das ich auch schön Platins hatte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Habe auch 30 Chars immer mal wieder gemütlich durch die MLs gezogen, man hielt mich für verrückt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Artes habe ich aber erst auf den Patch gewartet der alles einfacher machte.
Im Grunde war TOA eine der besten Erweiterungen die ich kenne, es war nur zu Zeitaufwendig, da hat Mythic sich vertan, aber die Encounter und so, sehr abwechselungsreich und gut Designt, macht mir auch hoffnung für die Zukunft von War.


----------



## Metzelkoch (30. November 2008)

Der TE spricht mir aus der Seele !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

GENAU SO IST ES !!!!!

Das Problem ist das Man selbst wenn man den RR hat noch extrem viel Glück und Ausdauer braucht um überhaupt mal an ein Setteil zu kommen.

Im pve geht alles Schrittweise und geplanter und das will ich auch fürs Pvp

Was kann man denn bitte mit dem RR kaufen ein Setteil das im PvP keine WIRKLICHEN vorteile gegenüber des Pve-Sets bringt !!!!

Lösung ist einfach !!! 

Erreiche diesen RR und du bekommst das Item anders funktioniert es nicht.

Ich bin weit über den RR für das Pvp-set das ich immernoch nicht habe. 
 1. Weil ich einfach kein Würfelglück habe.
 2. Weil es dieses verschissene Belohnungssystem gibt das verbuggt ist !!!??
 3. Weil es kaum Burgraids gibt.
 4. Weil mein gildenkollege der jedes Item schon 10 mal hatte noch nichtmal passen kann.
 5. Ich bin Heiler, er nicht ^^

Durch Pve kommst man schneller an Items also macht keiner PvP so einfach ist das.

Oder ich deffe 2 stundne ne Burg und krieg soviel Ruf wie in einem Sz ! Also werden Szs gemacht gewartet bis die Burg erobert ist keine deffer mehr drinnen sind und man holt sie zurück.

Was es bei dem Rufrüstungshändler zu kaufen gibt ist lächerlich !!!! ( zu 98%)

Bin mal gespannt ob Besserung kommt aber ich glaub irgendwie nicht dran! Und dann bin ich wohl auch bald weg. Weil mich der Pve-content der garnichtmal so schlecht ist wie ich finde so derbe ankotzt !!!!


----------



## Imzane (30. November 2008)

Ich denke WAR wird es noch lange geben. In nächster Zeit werden einige Server zusammengelegt werden, dies wird dem Spiel helfen. Da mehr Menschen = mehr RvR action. Auch mit dem neuen RvR Einflussystem wird mehr RvR betrieben werden. 

In heutiger Zeit muss man die Spieler einfach für alles belohnen. 

Auch das deffen einer Burg wird bald etwas bringen. Damit man nicht, wie so oft, mitanschauen muss, dass die Destros die Burg einnehmen und Ordnung nur danebensteht und wartet bis man die Burg wieder zurückerobern kann.


----------



## Dewa (30. November 2008)

Metzelkoch schrieb:


> ...
> Erreiche diesen RR und du bekommst das Item anders funktioniert es nicht.
> ...


Finde ich ok, wenn du nicht von irgendwelchen Items sprichst mit denen Spieler die 8 oder mehr Studen am Tag spielen können einen großen Vorteil bekommen. Zumindest ich spiele weil es mir Spass macht und nicht um irgendwelche Items zu bekommen um anderen zeigen kann wie toll ich bin.


----------



## Helevorn (30. November 2008)

Metzelkoch schrieb:


> Das Problem ist das Man selbst wenn man den RR hat noch extrem viel Glück und Ausdauer braucht um überhaupt mal an ein Setteil zu kommen.
> 
> Im pve geht alles Schrittweise und geplanter und das will ich auch fürs Pvp
> 
> ...



ist auch der schwachpunkte das stimmt. das würfelsystem soll eigentlich fairness bringen. alle würfeln, alle sind gleich. das birgt dann allerdings auch konfliktstoff. die krönung habe ich gestern erlebt, wir 4 in gruppe krampfen uns in einer pq einen einen ab, schaffen es gerade so. hinten steht 1 ork, er kloppt in den 10 mins. ca 2 mobs und steht sonst nur rum. pq erledigt, er würfelt ne 997, 0 bonus halt. platz 1, große tasche, und haut wieder ab.
sorry aber da fehlt mir das verständnis.

rp´s gibts auch in daoc. hierrüber, bzw. kp´s, kann ich mir ml steps holen, artes freischalten, spezielle fähigkeiten freischalten, etc. und so meinen charakter nach belieben stärken. AUCH wegen diesem system ist das rvr dort immernoch intakt.

jaaaaaa ich weiß, in ansätzen gibt es dies bei war. aber bei weitem nicht so ausgiebig und ausgearbeitet wie es sein sollte


----------



## Donnerbalken (30. November 2008)

Macht Euch nicht immer gleich ins Hemd.
Mytic arbeitet derzeit an vielen verbesserungen. Sowohl im PvP als auch im PvE.
Sie Arbeiten nach dem prinziep: "Yes, we can" und hören sehr viel auf die Community was der nächste Patch wieder mal beweißt.

Patch 1.6 bringt schonmal sehr viele verbesserungen mit sich die das Game interessanter gestalten sollten.


----------



## Shellac (30. November 2008)

soefsn schrieb:


> Wenn man das System auf Dauer so einführt dann erleben wir nichts anderes als ein getuntes WOW 2. Und der Trend geht doch dahin. Mythic will jetzt RVR Quest einführen und noch mehr BELOHNUNGEN fürs RVR geben.  Ob die RVR Quest angenommen werden darf bezweifelt werden und wenn die Belohnungen dann wieder abgestaubt wurden sind wir wieder da wo wir jetzt sind. Um das ganze Dilemma mal zusammen zu fassen.



Dazu muss man aber auch die Äußerungen von M.Jacobs kennen in denen beschrieben wird das Ziel sein soll das Spiel ausschließlich auf RvR basis spielen zu können, d.h. von lvl1 ab. PvE content ist nur als Beiwerk gedacht. Da ist es nur konsequent das auch items durch RvR beschaffbar sind.  

Ich glaube ihr müsst euch mal von der Vorstellung trennen das ein völlig unkontrolliertes RvR System wie bei DAoC für die breite Masse interessant ist. Das funktioniert nur mit Leuten die bereit sind sich stark zu organisieren und mit der Spielidee zu identifizieren. Ist leider bei vielen nicht der Fall, oder bzw. zeitlich zb. gar nicht möglich. Daher sind Szenarien oder offene KTs schon eine gute Idee um RvR zugänglicher für alle zu machen. Mit RvR quests und anderem wird es weitergehen. Kann gut sein das am Ende RvR genau so läuft wie PvE indem man sich, wie in Disneyland, unsichtbar geleitet von einer Attraktion (Quest, Burg, Sz.) zur anderen hangelt, wie jetzt beim leveln der Fall. Aber vielleicht ist das einfach eine notwendige Entwicklung?

Als in DAoC mein erster char lvl50 geworden ist, gab es sowas wie leveln durch quests überhaupt nicht, sondern nur hardcore grinden. Als Alb hat man stundenlang am Baumspot gestanden (falls einer frei war) und die ewig selben mobs gefarmt. Stell dir mal vor sowas würdest du bei einem mmorpg heutzutage bringen! Das würde sich heute doch niemand mehr antun. Und genauso wird das mit dem RvR System laufen. Ein paar leere Zonen mit keeps drin reichen nicht mehr aus. Die Ansprüche haben sich geändert. Mythic muss da auch mit der Zeit gehen und ich denke sie habens verdient eine Chance zu bekommen.


----------



## soefsn (30. November 2008)

Und mal auf DAOC zu sprechen zu kommen.

DAOC ist bis heute eines der besten Spiele auf diesen Planeten. Für mich ist dieses Spiel einfach eine Ikone der Videospielgeschichte. Alles was DAOC hatte, das fehlt Warhammer doch an jeder Ecke. DAOC würde es heute nicht mehr geben wenn es nicht so ein Super RVR System hätte. Ich vermisse diese Abende wo ich mit meinen Gildenkollegen im Schiff nach Hibernia oder Midgard gesegelt bin und Nachts am Ufer angelegt habe um das Keep einzunehmen. Und wenn man in DAOC einen Angriff gestartet hat dann konnte man sich sicher sein das die Antwort prompt gekommen ist.

Für mich hat Mythic mit Warhammer einiges falsch gemacht. Ich für meinen Teil empfinde Warhammer als Rückschritt in Sachen RVR. Vielleicht hast du Recht und man kann den heutigen Spielern kein DAOC mehr vorsetzen. Aber niemand dieser Spieler kann auch nur in geringsten behaupten einmal echtes RVR gespielt zu haben. Denn was Warhammer da bietet ist Meilenweit von DAOC entfernt. Und ja ich gebe zu das ich ein neues DAOC erwartet habe. Ich und viele andere haben es leider nicht bekommen. Viele Spieler verhöhnen DAOC als ein scheiss Spiel mit schlechter Grafik. Aber wer  DAOC intensiv gespielt hat, der weiß was für eine Ehre es gewesen ist ein Teil dieses Spiels gewesen zu sein. Denn in DAOC ging es noch darum etwas für sein Reich zu tuhen. Es war keiner daran interessiert die beste und neuste Rüstung zu haben. Nein DAOC war anders und die ganze Community hat dieses Spiel gelebt.  Für mich war DAOC einfach pure Unterhaltung. Das ganze RVR System bis hin zur eigentlich Welt hat gepasst.  Ich habe bisher in keinen Spiel so einen Zusammenhalt der Reiche wie in DAOC erlebt.

Ich kann nur hoffen das Mythic irgendwann ein einsehen hat und DAOC einfach nur eine neue Grafikengine verpasst und es dann neu auf Markt bringt. Ein DAOC 2 einfach nur mit neuer Grafikengine und ich bin dabei. Denn ich habe zwar eine Art DAOC erwartet. Aber niemals habe ich ein besseres Spiel erwartet. Denn das ist schlichtweg unmöglich.

Ich habe mal einen schönen Satz gehört der wie folgt lautete:

Es gibt gute Spiele , Es gibt gut gemachte Spiele , Es gibt sehr  gute Spiele aber es wird immer nur ein DAOC geben.

In diesen Sinne

DAOC Forever

MFG


----------



## henri (30. November 2008)

ich denke die fehler sind hausgemacht und liegen nicht an den spielern

ich spiele auf einem server auf dem es nur selten und kurz kämpfe zwischen ordnung und zerstörung gibt 
RVR besteht meist darus ein burg ohne gegenwehr zu erobern und da kann man gleich wow spielen den da ist der pve inhalt besser
auch gibt es bei uns kein weiterkommen was die gebietskontrolle angeht so das es unwarscheinlich ist je eine der beiden hauptstädte zu erobern
für mich hat WAR so keinen sinn

 GOA sollte schnellstens server zusammen legen damit es keine schlecht bevölkerten server mehr gibt den diese sind spaß killer

es sollte leichter sein die kontrolle über ein gebiet zu erlangen

sobald ein gebiet unter kontrolle einer fraktion ist sollte es massive nachteile für die andere fraktion haben und zwar nicht nur in dem gebiet sonder überall damit man  dazu gezungen wird zu verteidigen 

ich finde es fast natürlich das spieler in einem spiel das maximale an beute/ rüstung haben wollen und WAR hat da die anreize falsch gesetz man bekommt beute dafür eine unverteidigte burg zu erobern aber das verteidigen bring nicht also machen es die meisten auch nicht 

ich wollte ein rvr spiel haben doch ich finde es in WAR nicht den entweder ich geh mit der masse und nehme PVE burgen ein oder ich verteidige eine burg mit etwas glück mit 5 anderen gegen 20 angreifer


----------



## HGVermillion (30. November 2008)

Sehen wir es doch einfach so, bei Warhammer fehlen einige dinge wie in DAOC, und das drumrum ist auch etwas schwach vertreten, also alles Dinge die Mythic noch hinzufügen kann, so gesehen kann es nur aufwärts gehen, kein Spiel war von Anfang an komplett, nichtmal WoW.


----------



## Fabi_an (30. November 2008)

Wie das klingt, gehör ich einer aussterbenden Rasse an.
Ich mach doch nicht wegen Ausrüstungsgegenständen mit lila Schrift,
oder weil ich RR farmen will, RvR, sondern weil es mir Spaß macht.

Ich geb dem TE mit dem was er sagt schon in den meisten Dingen recht,
aber ich denke Mythic hat nicht gedacht, dass lauter Ex-WoWler
ihr Spiel spielen, die nur Ruf und andere Punkte "farmen" wollen.

Ich hab nie DAOC gespielt, aber von dem was ihr höre,
glaube ich auch, dass dieses Konzept heute deutlich schwieriger
funktioniert. Vielleicht kriegt Mythic das irgendwie in den Griff,
damit RvR "attraktiver" wird.

lg.


----------



## seppix@seppix (30. November 2008)

So langsam bin ich richtig interesiert an DaoC lohnt es sich denn mal da reinzugucken


----------



## Katalmacht (30. November 2008)

seppix@seppix schrieb:


> So langsam bin ich richtig interesiert an DaoC lohnt es sich denn mal da reinzugucken



Hoffe auf ein DAoC Reloadet oder ein DAoC 2 da lohnt es sich.
Aber jetzt in DAoC als kompletter Neuling einsteigen woll eher nicht da wirklich nur noch Profis am Werk sind
und das LVLnkönnte anstrengend seinund halt ziemlich einsam bis 50.


----------



## seppix@seppix (30. November 2008)

Ok


----------



## heretik (30. November 2008)

Syane schrieb:


> Ich denke das Goa die Stimmen der Community (Und zahlenden Kundschaft) nicht völlig ignorieren kann.



Wenn man keine Ahnung hat einfach mal die Klappe halten. Ist nicht von mir der Spruch, aber trifft leider so oft zu hier im Forum.


----------



## Gloti (30. November 2008)

Gut, aber der Spruch: Provokation ist nicht immer der beste Weg. Passt auch recht häufig.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zu DAoC:

Es ist richtig, als absoluter Neuling ohne Gilde stehst du vor einem Spiel, das den Content von 10 Wars hat. Rein finanziell ist das kein Problem, bekommst du doch das Spiel bis auf das letzte Addon gratis.
Zum Spiel... Zunächst musst du Stufe 50 werden, denn im Unterschied zu allen anderen MMORPGs beginnt DAoC da, wo der Rest aufhört, nämlich beim Höchstlevel. Dort kannst du nämlich ins große RVR einsteigen. Könntest du, besser gesagt. Neben Stufe 50 benötigst du noch eine halbwegs anständige Rüstung, zudem alle Champion- und Meisterstufen, die wie zwei gigantische Questreihen aussehen und deinen Char gewissermaßen neu erfinden. Da das Spiel sehr mit dem RVR verbunden ist, fällt es recht leicht alle diese Hürden zu meistern und Stufe 50 kannst du mit etwas Hilfe in 9-24 Stunden Spielzeit erreichen, je nachdem wie sehr die PVM am Herzen liegt.
Und da kommen wir schon zum Wesentlichen: die Spielerzahlen.
Da alle deutschen Server zusammengelegt sind, triffst du gegen Abend etwa 2000 Spieler an, wobei diese Zahl natürlich durch drei Reiche geteilt werden muss, also um die 700 pro Fraktion. RVR ist anders als in WAR, es gibt nur eine Zone, in der Burgen erobert werden können, sowie ein riesiger RVR-Dungeon und drei kleinere, die aber recht ausgestorben daher kommen. PVM ist möglich, aber nur mit Absprache, 95% der nicht RVR-Welt ist leer. Die Grafik ist in vielen Teilen des Spiels vorsinntflutlich, in den Neueren aber recht gut und mit WAR gleichzusetzen. Das Spiel an sich ist schwerer als WAR, ein Heiler z.B. ist solo völlig aufgeschmissen, ein Zauberer kann im Nahkampf nicht casten und ein Tank ist wirklich nur ein Blocker (gegen WAR und WOW gesehen).
Die Community ist wie bei allen alten MMORPGs genial. Man kennt sich und das Niveau ist sehr hoch, da auch der Alterdurchschnitt über 20 liegt.


----------



## heretik (1. Dezember 2008)

Du hast vergessen zu erwähnen dass man pro zwei oder drei Mann noch nen zusätzlichen Account mit Buffbot braucht.

DAoC war schön und gut, sicher auch wichtig für die Entstehung von Spielen wie WAR, aber dadurch, dass sie die Verwendung von Buffbots nie wirksam unterbunden haben, ist mir irgendwann der Spaß gründlich vergangen.


----------



## Churchak (1. Dezember 2008)

Fabi_an schrieb:


> Wie das klingt, gehör ich einer aussterbenden Rasse an.
> Ich mach doch nicht wegen Ausrüstungsgegenständen mit lila Schrift,
> oder weil ich RR farmen will, RvR, sondern weil es mir Spaß macht.



dem ist leider so seit dem die geiergesellschaft auch in den MMOs Einzug gehalten hat,sprich man als MMO Spieler nicht mehr der Freak ist sondern eher nen Freak ist wenn man kein MMO spielt.



Fabi_an schrieb:


> Ich hab nie DAOC gespielt, aber von dem was ihr höre,
> glaube ich auch, dass dieses Konzept heute deutlich schwieriger
> funktioniert. Vielleicht kriegt Mythic das irgendwie in den Griff,
> damit RvR "attraktiver" wird.


da ist auch viel glorifizierung bei wenn da einer mit glühenden Augen vom guten alten Daoc spricht!
sicher auch ich hab da sehr viel schöne Zeiten gehabt,anderseits gabs mindestens genausoviel Zeiten wo man nur am abkotzen war,seis der dauernden übermacht der anderen oder irgendwelcher über klassen oder weil außer in von Spielern selber geschaffenen Ghetto ( von Spielern "DC-west" oder "Emma-wall" genannt) nix lief,sprich man zwar 1000000000 qm(Zahl ist stark übertrieben war/ist aber deutlich mehr als jetzt in WAR vorhanden ist) große Zonen hatte um sich austoben,davon aber nur halt ne Brücke oder nen Wall genutzt wurde und 100 Meter daneben nix mehr ging dank mangelnder Gegenwehr,oder man zum X mal von ner SG-Rubbel grp ohne chance weggefarmt wurde.
Das ganze wurde dann noch gewürzt mit teilweise pubertären verhalten der Leute untereinander(hach wie göttlich waren die freds im 4p Forum wenn sich mal wieder 8v8er und "zerger" an die Gurgel gingen) wenns um "adden" oder nicht "adden" ging. und sicher in DaoC konnte man im rvr keine"lila-Sachen" gewinnen ,dafür wurde da halt in der Währung RP (Reichspunkte) gemessen und da wurde mindestens genauso hinterher gegeiert (wenn ned sogar noch mehr) wie nun halt den drops und RR hier in WAR und dafür war auch jedes Mittel recht.
Aber naja war trozdem ne schöne zeit ........ naja auch ich verdräng halt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Liutsal (1. Dezember 2008)

hmm also ich hoffe das war nicht noch mehr langweiliges pve bekommt oder doofe inis 
ich hab wow gezockt und das war das langweiligste spiel was ich in den letzten jahren gezockt habe 
da war guildwars zb schon um einiges spannender!! 
diese ganzen equipmessis die bei wow auf den servern rumlaufen sind schon süß 

die meisten die sagen war wäre scheiße und open rvr is müll und es ist doch nur zahlenmäßige überlegenheit blablabla 
checken das spiel nicht und sollten sich zu etwas nicht ganz so anspruchsvollem zuwenden 
denn das sind genau die leute die nicht im ts sind und den raidleadern ihre taktiken kapputtmachen weil sie nichts mitbekommen und sinnlos 
durch die gegend wipen und rumzergen 
genau die leute sind immer die ersten die rumheulen  sind die ersten die abhauen weil vllt mal 3 spieler auf der gegenseite mehr da sind 
und sind die ersten wenns um die beutel geht 

leute checkt das es in war um die gesamte seite destro oder order geht und nicht um gilden und den einzelspieler 
es geht darum sich als seite zu organisieren  und da bildet die gilde das kleinste glied nicht der spieler 
der spieler is nur soldat der seite und in der gilde organisiert  und es ist klar das die leute die den ganzen tag alleine im pve rumrennen 
das gefühl der zusammengehörigkeit nicht mitbekommen was im rvr notwendig ist und das vorallem das spielerlebniss nochmal ganz anders macht 
wenn dann im allichat geschrieben wird sofort alle ins ts  t4 wird angegriffen  order will auf s ....   dann sind sofort einige 40 leute in nem chan sammeln sich und laufen gemeinsam los den feind zu bekämpfen 
und genau dieses gefühl macht doch einen sehr großen reiz von war aus 
wer sich darauf nicht einlässt dem kann war auch keinen spaß bringen!

achsoo und nochwas wer meint das hier balanceprobs zwischen den chars herrschen weil man mit nem schami keinen dd ler down bekommt 
oder der feuermagier zu stark ist   hmm  
also da fehlen mir die worte  das ist ja genauso als wenn sich olli kahn beschwert das er als torwart keine tore schießt 
war ist ein mannschaftsspiel der einzelne char ist hier nix wert!!  wers nicht checkt soll bitte einfach nur gehen! 
es gibt gegen jede klasse etwas was diese klasse killt  (schere stein papier)  wie in den strategiespielen, 
die hier rumheulen sind wahrscheinlich da auch die, die nur eine sorte einheiten baut und sich wundert warum er gegen ne kleinere truppe keine chance hat 

ps ich habe nie daoc gespielt


----------



## Darrkrene (1. Dezember 2008)

Wäre der Entwickler net Mythic gewesen würden wohl die meisten DAOCler sagen naja woher sollen sie es denn auch wissen.
Leider ist es aber Mythic und das macht es so ärgerlich.
Wie die meisten habe ich auch ein RvR ala DAOC erwartet und nicht bekommen und ob es mal so wird naja wer weiß.
Ich sehe es so,das es dasselbe Problem ist wie bei WoW jede Figur soll alles können damit alles Solo gespielt werden kann,das führt dann dazu das sich die bekannten RvR=Reichsrangbelohnungen ala DAOC als nicht so wichtig  anfühlen achne ich vergaß die Belohnungen hier sind ja eher ala WoW.Ich kann mich nicht wirklich darüber freuen wenn ich mir für Rufrang Attribute bis zum abwinken kaufen kann aber das was ich wirklich will erst ab RR40+bekomme wenn überhaupt,diese ganzen Sets die einem winken wenn man dies und jenes getan hat,der Einheitsbrei mit +54str+195 Rüstung usw. reißt mich nicht vom Hocker was wenn ich keinen Bock auf +Rüstung habe sondern lieber mehr Critchance.Der Tank von heute braucht keineRR Belohnung mehr wo er sich selber 25%-50%-80% Leben geben kann je nachdem wieviele Pkt er reingesteckt hat,
oder er erhöht seine Blockchance %tual weil er das als wichtiger ansieht und verzichtet auf das Leben,der Tank bei DAOC erfüllt in meinen Augen als einziger die Aufgaben die ich mir darunter vorstelle er blockt und beschützt andere Spieler und zwar indem er halt den Schaden abwehrt und zwar komplett und nicht gemeinsam mit seinem Schützling verblutet,man stelle sich vor die Spartaner stehn in ihrer Phalanx dem Gegner gegenüber und ein Spartaner wird verwundet jetzt muß der andere quasi mitbluten weil geteiltes bluten ist dann....den WoW Spartaner würde das eh nicht interessieren hier stürmt er dann in die Gegnermassen rein und alle laufen weg....nunja ich habe noch nie was von einem WOWSpartanerkrieger gehört auch von keinem der aus Mitgefühl blutet sondern nur von Spartanern die sich gegenseitig schützen .Oder der Zauber castet im Nahkampf munter weiter Stellungspiel ist Nebensache nebenbei läuft er noch und ich glaube er muß einen nochnichtmal anschauen,stellt euch vor Merlin hastet übers Kampffeld und zitiert seinen Zauberspruch A nal na tracht, ut was betat, doriel dienwe und zack hat er Hämorrhoiden weil er sich beim rennen verhaspelt hat,richtig wäre gewesen *ad* nal na trach ich schätze er hätte gerufen ,,verdammt nochmal seit leise wie soll ich denn hier vernüftig arbeiten,,oder sowas in der Art.
Die T4 Gebiete sind weit entfernt vom RvR Gebiet in DAOC alles ist eng jeder Spieler ist wenn er stirbt in 2min da.Kein Spieler muß sich sein Tun überlegen weil nach dem Tod ist ja wieder alles an Fähigkeiten verfügbar ,bis auf die Timer bei den Tränken im gegenteil wenn es dumm läuft hat der Verlierer von eben das Glück das der Gewinner von eben noch am hochreggen ist weil sich die Figur nicht aus dem Kampf lösen läßt und wirklich verstecken kann man sich ja auch nicht.
Auch die Berufe sind eher Mist zumindest das was ich habe Pharmazie das es ja angeblich leicht sein soll Suche ich halt den Trick der mir Behälter versorgt und nicht die Möglichkeit in 30min 1 PQ zu erledigen für 1Behälter.Dagegen warn die Berufe bei DAOC der reine Wahnsinn--->Waffen,Rüstungen,tränke craften+die Möglickkeit Werte auf Waffen+Rüstungen zu bannen oki hier merkt man natürlich die vielen Jahre von DAOC aber es zeigt auch sie wissen wie es geht.
PvE habe ich nicht soviel Ahnung aber ich weiß hier ist WOW um längen besser was das Singlequesten betrifft aber für ein PvE Spiel würde ich halt kein Geld bezahlen ich möchte mich mit meiner Figur mit den Figuren von anderen Spielen messen dafür kann es ruhig was kosten wen es ordentlich ist.
Bei DAOC konnten die Figuren zum Schluß auch fast alles im PvP und im PvE aber erst wenn man die Kombi aus beiden erfüllt hatte dann erst konnte man die Figur wirklich ausreizen und konnte die anderen dazu bringen sich über deine Figur Gedanken zu machen mit dem Hintergrund wie knacke ich den Typen denn jetzt,ich will auchmal gewinnen.
Bei WoW(Arena) gabs diese Art von Gedanken nicht,weil man nie wußte habe ich nun so grottig gespielt oder hat er einfach die besseren Sachen an oder spielt er einfach besser aber letzlich egal weil man den/die eh sogut wie nie mehr wiedertrifft.
Naja vieles ist noch im argen aber eigentlich auch nur weil man es immer mit seinem ,,Lieblingsspiel,, vergleicht,für sich betrachtet ist WAR wahrscheinlich super,aber diese Zeiten sind ja lange vorbei.
Ich für meinen Teil brauche keine 12mio Mitspieler sondern 1vollen ausgeglichenen Server in dem ich vernüftiges RvR betreiben kann sowohl Solo als auch in Gruppe,ein Ziel das sich lohnt auch anzusteuern.
mfg Darrkrene/Darksilwyna


----------



## Lyiasal (1. Dezember 2008)

ich war heute auf nem keepraid dabei. bzw mehrer keeps.
als wir durch die zone waren und alles in schönem rot leuchtete, war die order dabei die pinsel zu schwingen und dem ganzen wieder nen blauen anstrich zu verpassen.

in der warband wurde gefragt  "gemma deffen"
antwort
nö lass die doch die burgen holen, so kommen wir an die beutel, deffen bringt ja nix.

wenn ich in daoc nen keep gegen ne große anzahl verteidigt habe, gab es nette rp´s
hier trudeln mal so jede minute 100 ein

was mir auch fehlt ist die verbundenheit mit dem reich.
in daoc waren die meisten an ort und stelle zum deffen. weil es ging ja um ihre "heimat" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich persönlich finde auch die t zonen völlig daneben. mir ist das alles zu unübersichtlich.
eine große zone ala daoc und jeder sieht was wo los ist, statt alle flugpunkte mal abzugrasen und zu sehen ob irgendwo was geht.

ich spiele gerne auch mal bis tief in die nacht und schlaf halt was weniger. ich daoc konnt ich mich drauf verlassen das auch morgens um 4 noch was geht "frühstückszerg" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



in war hab ich das gefühl das um spätestens 2uhr die bordsteine hochgeklappt werden und man kaum noch nen anderen spieler sieht. von der gegnerischen fraktion ist noch viel weniger zu sehen.

die jetztigen gebiete sind für die anzahl der spieler einfach zu groß
nichts konzentriert sich auf einen punkt und alles verläuft sich irgendwo.

ab und an kommen mal auf beiden seiten ein dicker zerg zusammen, aber so schnell wie er kommt isser wech.
in daoc hielt son zerg schonmal den ganzen abend.

auch fehlt vielen daoc leuten die möglichkeit zu "cruisen"
liegt teilweise daran das "gott sei dank" der mezz fehlt
zum anderen wohl an dern zonen selber.


naja abwarten und tee trinken

ich hab fast 7 jahre daoc hinter mir und fand die zeit einfach genial

ich hab insgesamt nen 3/4 jahr wow gespielt. brav und artig ruf gefarmt wie doof.  noch mehr ruf gefarmt, zwischendurch mal items wenn ich nicht grade mit ruf farmen beschäftigt war. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wie auch immer. ich hoffe mythic packt es und macht es zu dem was der gute paul uns versprochen hat.  ein geniales spiel


----------



## henri (1. Dezember 2008)

Lyiasal schrieb:


> ich war heute auf nem keepraid dabei. bzw mehrer keeps.
> als wir durch die zone waren und alles in schönem rot leuchtete, war die order dabei die pinsel zu schwingen und dem ganzen wieder nen blauen anstrich zu verpassen.
> 
> in der warband wurde gefragt  "gemma deffen"
> ...



das was du oben geschrieben hast ist nichts anderes wie farmen farmen und farmen kannst also wieder wow spielen gehn  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



> in war hab ich das gefühl das um spätestens 2uhr die bordsteine hochgeklappt werden und man kaum noch nen anderen spieler sieht. von der gegnerischen fraktion ist noch viel weniger zu sehen.


auf meinem server ist vor 16:00 uhr und nach 22:00- 23:00 gar nichts los und sonst nicht viel und das ist das haupt problem hier im spiel


----------



## Lyiasal (1. Dezember 2008)

ich für meinen teil bin in die warband weil ich keeps holen wollte UND auch deffen
das gehört für mich dazu
aber alleine gegen 2 order wb´s fand ich für meinen teil recht sinnfrei

klar ist es auch ne art farmen, aber nicht so stumpfsinnig wie in dem anderen game 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber ich wollte keine diskussion zum thema farmen ,jedem so wie es ihm gefällt und knapp 11 mio spieler können sich nicht irren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blackneck (1. Dezember 2008)

Also ich spiele auf Hergig und vorher auf NULN und dank diesem total beknackten PVE-contend (weswegen ich wow verlassen habe) ist es mir nicht möglich meinen Zeloten auf 40 zu bekommen weil das PVE einfach zuwenig ep abwirft!!!!

Ich spiele jedes verkackte gebiet komplett durch von den d-elfen, chaos und Orks und trotzdem sinds nicht genug ep!!!
Die scenarien gehenn zwischen 14:00 und 22:00 Uhr auf und das nach mindestens einer halben std warte zeit.

Ich komm einfach nicht voran und das senkt meine motivation erheblich.

ich war heute 4 STUNDEN IM OFFENEN RVR UND KEIN RUF-UP ODER LVL-UP.

und wenn ich keine eigene gute gilde hätte wäre ich wieder bei wow denn egal was ich da mache es bringt mir was und keiner kann mir erzählen das es ihm spass macht sich ohne Ziel zu prügeln (ob RL oder VL)

Server unter 4000 membern SUCKS!!!

Mythic sollte zwangs server verschiebungen machen(dann sind auch zufällig genug leute im open RVR) geht mal auf carrobur da ist selbst im letzten winkel des spiels open RVR


----------



## Grendlin (1. Dezember 2008)

Ich hab mir nicht alles durchgelesen, aber ich kann dazu sagen dass es äusserst öde ist von einem Tel der Welt in einen anderen Teil zu reisen um eine Burg zu deffen.
Wenn Warhammer mehr PVP möchte dann sollten die Betreiber schnellstmöglich einen Alarmbutton einbauen.
Wenn eine Burg angegriffen wird sollte ein Fenster aufpoppen (Wie beim Szenario) wo man dann zum nächstgelegenen Kriegslager teleportiert werden kann.
Inzwischen ist eine Burg in 5 Minuten eingenommen, die Reise dahin dauert aber mindestens eben so lange, wo liegt denn da die Motvation eine Burg zu deffen?

Und dass alle aufhören ist ja wohl mehr als logisch.
Ich bin Level 40 und steh Tag ein, Tag aus dumm in der Chaoswüste und warte auf ein Szenario, und das obwohl es nur eine Ruckelorgie ist.

Was soll man denn sonst tun? Dungeons sind durchgelutscht, Titel und Wälzereinträge hat man eigendlich genug (selbst wenn nich, was will man damit? Niemand sieht was man geleistet hat.), PVE ist recht stumpfsinnig. Items hat man ausreichend, Angeln oder andere Langeweilevertreiber gibts nicht.
Rufrang hab ich 41, bis 80 wirds noch Jahre dauern, das demotiviert ebenfalls.


Ich hab selten so ein lieblos zusammengewerkeltes Spiel gesehen; Total unbalanciert, kein Contest, leere Server, langweilige Quests, öde Dungeons.
Das ist mit tausenden Wälzereinträgen und hunderten Titeln nicht getan.
Das Inventory ist ständig überfüllt, Clipingfehler wohin man schaut, das Craftingsystem ist nicht erwähnenswert, 08/15 Items, nerviges hin und her Gereite, viel zu viele Materialien um nur ein paar negative Sachen zu nennen.
Ich hab mich jahrelang auf das Game gefreut und bin masslos entäuscht worden.
Und nein, dass die Spieler das sinkende Schiff verlassen liegt NICHT alleine am PVE oder am PVP.
Das ganze Game ist nix anderes als ein Abklatsch bereits vorhandener Spiele und ich rechne stark damit dass die Server spätestens Mitte nächsten Jahres abgeschaltet werden.

Ich hoffe da kommt noch was, sonst seh ich wirklich schwarz. Mal sehen wie lange ich das noch taper ertragen kann......


----------



## pbODW (1. Dezember 2008)

Zugegebenermaßen kühlt meine Begeisterung auch etwas ab.

Das liegt vor allem an zwei Dingen: 

1.) Dem Spiel an sich
2.) Den Spielern


Zu Punkt 1:

In den letzten Tagen ist die Performance in den RVR-Gebieten, wenn denn mal was los war, in den Keller gegangen, kA warum aber es nervt.

Wenn man mal PVE macht, muss mir mal einer erklären, warum man manchmal die Aggro über Kilometer anzieht und ein andermal direkt am Mob vorbeilaufen kann, ohne das etwas passiert. Kombiniert mit dem ebenfalls manchmal vorkommenden Instant-Respawn der Gegner ist das ziemlich ätzend (und nein, ich spiele keinen Auserkorenen und habe vergessen, dass meine Aura an ist)

Die ewige Latscherei, klar hat die auch ihren spielerischen Sinn aber minutenlang auf irgendwelchen Straßen rumzulaufen, da das Binde-Buch einen CD von einer Stunde hat, ich weiß nicht.

Eine direkte Konsequenz daraus ist, dass ich zwar gerne Burgen verteidige, mir aber auf Grund der langen Wege fünfmal überlege, ob ich zu einer brennenden Burg eile, da unter Umständen nur ein feindlicher Spieler im Vorbeigehen an die Tür gespuckt hat.

Dann die ganzen kleinen "Nervereien": Fernangriffe durch Mauern, Mobs die zwar vor einem stehen aber nicht angreifbar sind, etc, etc

Das wird sich aber, so hoffe ich wenigstens, mit der Zeit alles noch verbessern.


Zu Punkt 2: 

Viele gute Ideen, die War mitbringt werden einfach von den Spielern ignoriert.

Öffentliche Quests sind so ein Beispiel. Wenn man im PVE unterwegs ist, wird man zwangsweise auch zu diesen Gebieten geführt aber wird das angenommen?

Gehe ich rein und öffne extra ein Gruppe, wuseln da zwar schon andere Spieler rum aber spreche ich sie an, ob man nicht die Öffentliche gleich mitmachen wolle, kommt entweder keine Reaktion oder die Antwort "Ich mach nur mein Quest fertig". Noch besser sind die Kameraden, die am Rand des Gebietes stehen, in der Hoffnung, dass sich doch eine Gruppe findet, die die Abschnitte erledigt. Die hauen dann ab und an mal auf einen Mob, der sich in ihre Nähe verirrt und hoffen im übrigen auf den Würfelbonus.

So eine Verhaltensweise erschliesst sich mir irgendwie nicht. Rumstehen, nix machen über längere Zeit und auf einen Abstauber hoffen?

Dann die guten alten Szenarios, für jeden Hobby-Anthropolgen eine richtig große Spielwiese der Erkenntnisse.
Es macht absolut keinen Unterschied, ob die Dinger im T1 oder T4 stattfinden. Hat man es mit einer Zufallsgruppe zu tun, ist die Spielweise immer gleich. Jeder spielt, bis auf vereinzelte rühmliche Ausnahmen, für sich allein, rennt seinem Kill hinterher, egal, was der Sinn des Sc ist oder auf welchen Gegner er gerade eindrischt. Immer wieder klopfen die Nahkämpfer auf gegenerische Tanks, da die normalerweise zuerst da sind und ignorieren in geradezu meisterlicher Konsequenz die Heiler und Caster die drei Meter dahinter stehen.

Burgen erobern und offenes RVR: Ich habe immer so das Gefühl, dass nur Pazifisten unterwegs sind. 
Letztens haben wir mit einer Gildenkampfgruppe doch tatsächlich eine komplette Feindgruppe überrascht, die da wohl teilweise afk hinter Felsen rumstand und gewartet hat, dass wir zum nächsten Schlachtfeldziel laufen, damit sie es sich wiederholen können. Das waren sechs leichte Siege, mir wäre es aber lieber gewesen, wir hätten uns richtig gehauen.

Manchmal sind wir auch richtig hinterhältig und vermiesen den Feinden die "wir sammeln uns an der Burg und warten ab Taktik", in dem wir uns an deren Zugangsweg verstecken und alles umhauen, was da reintröpfelt, so haben wir sie doch tatsächlich einmal gezwungen als koordinierter Trup vorzugehen, was zu einer richtig guten RVR-Schlacht geführt hat und das ist das Problem, ich mag mir nicht ein Bein ausreissen müssen, um zu guten RVR-Gefechten zu kommen.

Was auch immer mal wieder zu beobachten ist: Man greift mit einem Kriegstrupp eine feindliche Burg an und auf den Zinnen erscheinen -oh Schreck- ein oder mehrere Verteidiger. Da gibts es dann tatsächlich Spieler, die allen Ernstes vorschlagen: Lasst uns zu einer anderen Burg gehen, vielleicht sind da keine Deffer. Oder aber es kommt zum Angriff und der Burgboden wird mit uns Angreifern aufgewischt, da die Verteidiger wissen, was sie tun und dann kommt so sicher wie das Amen in der Kirche ein Kommentar der Art: Das wird nix, ich queste mal weiter. Oder: Da mach ich lieber Sc. Da kann man schon ein bisschen den Glauben verlieren. 

Ich bin wirklich gespannt, wie sich das Spiel weiter entwickelt.


----------



## Darrkrene (1. Dezember 2008)

Na ich glaube was wir vergessen in Bezug auf die Klassenstärke folgendes:keiner von uns bzw die wenigsten sind schon mit ihren Waffen,Rüstungen und Sets am Limit sind.
Im Gegenteil die Klamotten die wir tragen ziehn sich wohl über knapp 10 Level hin und dadurch kommt es zu großen Kampfstärkenunterschieden.Bei WoW und WAR ist es total unwichtig was man im PvE trägt(auf das leveln bezogen) hier entscheidet nur das Level.Können sich die alten DAOC Spieler noch erinnern was passierte wenn die Rüstung 10level alt war oder anders gesagt sie war einfach nur grau,richtig sie verlor quasi jeglichen Schutz und somit wunderte es niemand wenn man starb hier bin ich aber der Held weil ich das Level habe und im RvR bekomme ich aber nur auf den Sack weil die anderen einfach nen besseren Ausrüstungsstand haben.
Zum Keeperobern und deffen kann ich nur sagen das auch hier Belohnungen nicht ausreichen und die Bedeutung fehlt.Bei DAOC gabs für das erobern von Burgen Pkt durch Annahme einer Quest+die 4 dazugehörigen Türme jeglicher tote Feind wurde gewertet und die Siegerpartei bekam nochmal richtig viele Pkt  zumindest wenn was los war.Die 300 Rufpunkte die man derzeit bekommt  oder warns 1400 sind ja wohl ein Witz.Desweiteren hatten bei DAOC die Burgen folgende Bedeutung wenn man sie hatte hatte der Feind ein Portpunkt im eigenen Reich und ein steter Strom an Feinden ergoß sich im Reich und somit Punkte frei Haus und nicht zu vergessen die Relikte die Partei die aktiv unterwegs war konnte sich auf +10% oder +20% mehr Magie- oder Nahkampfschaden freun.
Bei WAR würde ich mir ähnliches wünschen und zwar in Bezug auf das erreichen der feindlichen Gebiete es soll wohl dynamisch wirken wenn in den T4 Gebieten wie Drachenwacht beide Parteien Zugang haben aber alles ist auf engstem Raum das anreisen des Feindes über eine komplette Map würde da schon Abhilfe schaffen.
Aber egal wie muß es einen Grund geben für jeden SPieler überhaupt rauszugehn und zwar immer wieder sei es solo oder in Gruppe es darf eben nicht nur um Keeps gehn sondern das kämpfen ansich muß sich schon lohnen nicht jeder kann halt im Zerg mitrennen a) gefällt es  nicht jedem b) schafft es nicht jedermanns Rechner.
Das errecihen eines neuen RR sollte mehr bringen ausser dem 1Punkt und wie soll ich motivieren bis RR50+ zu kommen nur dann die Rüstung zu bekommen wenn ich bisdahin vor Langeweile gestorben bin.
Also es braucht einen triftigen Grund damit Spieler X,Y und Z ihre Basis verlassen wollen und sich den Gefahren eines Kampfes aussetzen müssen ohne das sie nach Hause rennen können oder in die Reichweite von Wachen.


----------



## Toros (1. Dezember 2008)

Ein grosses Problem der Spieler ist, sie wollen immer nur haben haben haben. Klar, Diabolo 2 und WoW funktionieren nach dem Prinzip, wer viel macht, bekommt viel. Das wird nun auf alle Spiele projeziert. Wenn ich kein massives Superset bekomme, dann will ich gar nicht erst anfangen etwas zu tun. 

Wie schön WAR es doch in DAoC, als man sich die besten Items hat bauen und verzaubern lassen und konnte dann direkt in RvR gehen ohne stupide die selbe Instanz 4000 Mal zu durchlaufen um dann endlich ein Setitem zu bekommen. Das macht Spass? besteht dann für einige Spass nur aus Belohnung?

Ich fand es spassiger durch das RvR Gebiet in DAoC zu ziehen um Burgen oder sonstiges zu erobern. Warum sind denn Leute mitten in der Nacht aufgestanden um die Relikte zu holen? Von denen hat keiner auch nur irgend ein Item gesehen. Es hat einfach gezählt beim Reliktraid dabei zu sein, das war cool. 

Es scheint die Welt hat sich ein wenig gedreht, denn einfach nur Cool reicht für den neuen MMORPG Typen nicht mehr. Es gilt, wenn ich etwas tue, dann möchte ich dafür etwas bekommen. Für mich sollte bei einem Spiel aber der Spass am Spiel im Vordergrund stehen und wenn ich den nur mit einer Belohnung habe, dann finde ich läuft etwas falsch. Es kann doch wirklich keinen Spass machen immer den gleichen Content zu sehen. Ich verstehe die Firstkills oder mal grossen Instanzen dabei zu sein und sehen wie der Boss fällt, aber das war es dann auch (ok ich bin eher der RvR Typ). 

Jetzt wird nach mehr Sinn für den Rufrang geschriehen und wie das in DAoC war. Also zu beginn war der Ruf auch dort nichts Wert. Das kam erst viel viel später im Spiel. Zu Beginn waren die Titel ohne etwas anderes und das war wie ich finde auch etwas. Wenn man einem hohen Rang des Gegners gegenüberstand war da schon ein wenig Erfurcht. Das hatte mehr mit Rollenspiel zu tun als sammeln sammeln sammeln und ich will ich will ich will.

Der WoW Fan kann meiner Meinung nach WAR nicht auf Dauer gut finden, so wie ich als PvP Fan WoW nicht auf Dauer mochte. Wenn ich schon lese XY kann gegen XZ nicht gewinnen, Balance pls, sträuben sich mir die Nackenhaare. Hallo hier ist kein WoW oder anderes, das hier ist ein anderes Spiel und hier moscht der Heiler nicht eben mal schnell den Schleicher weg und das wird auch hoffentlich nie so sein. Das Spiel basiert auf einem anderen Prinzip, bitte informieren und dann schreiben.

Ich möchte WoW nicht als schlechtes oder langweiliges SPiel abtun, habe selbst lange gespielt. Aber nach dem 2 Mal leveln und sammeln um im RvR eine einigermassen Chance zu haben (auch gut in WAR, dass es nicht so extrem auf items ausgelegt ist) habe ich beschlossen diese für mich sinnlose Aktion zu lassen und mir lieber wieder ein PvP lastigeres Spiel zu suchen. 

Sicherlich waren es zu Beginn zu wenig und sind jetzt zu viele Server, darum muss meiner Meinung nach daran gearbeitet werden weitere Server zusammenzulegen und schon dabei auf die Balance der Fraktionen zu achten. Ich denke mit der Zeit wird sich ein fester Stamm etablieren.

Ich finde WAR wirklich gelungen und freue mich auf 40, denn dann sollte das RvR richtig losgehen. Wer mit 40 nicht mehr weiss was er tun soll, ist eigentlich falsch, denn das hier ist kein stupides Sammelspiel. Also ihr 40er nieder mit den Twinks und rein ins RvR mit euch.


----------



## Tiben (1. Dezember 2008)

Bei der ganzen DAOC ist so viel besser Diskussion, darf man eines nicht ausser acht lassen:

Das RvR war in DAOC auch am Anfang mehr als tot, da keiner einen Nutzen darin sah Burgen einzunehmen.

Erst die Integration von Darknesss Falls (DF) erbrachte den erwünschten Schub im RvR, denn nur die Burgenüberlegenheit erbrachte den Zutritt zu diesem Dungeon.
Natürlich war auch hier der Anreiz das Loot bzw. die Tokens mit denen man bei den Händlern das Equip kaufen konnte (ja Tokenhändler ist keine Erfindung von WoW).

Nebenher war DF ein perfekter RvR Hintergrund.

Das Prinzip ist einfach: Für erbrachte RvR Leistung erspielt man sich Zutritt zu neuen Zonen

Vergegenwärtigt ist dies in WAR in Form der Stadtraids, nur sind diese zu weit weg um einen kontinuierlichen Anreiz zu schaffen, es einfacher durch einfache Burgenmehrheit etwas zu erreichen und die Motivation zu erhöhen.

Zu dem muss etwas an den Geisterservern gemacht werden: Das Spiel kann soviel besser sein, wenn genug Spieler da sind die auch partizipieren.


Gruss

Tiben


<<<Server Huss: Der letzte macht das Licht aus!>>>


----------



## Bauernlümmel (1. Dezember 2008)

@Grendlin: nach dem Lesen deines Textes frag ich mich warum du WAR überhaupt noch spielst? Wo ist das Prblem ein Spiel was einem nicht zusagt von der Festplatte zu löschen und sich was anderes zu zocken.

und bei dem hier:

Ich hab selten so ein lieblos zusammengewerkeltes Spiel gesehen; Total unbalanciert, kein Contest, leere Server, langweilige Quests, öde Dungeons.
Das ist mit tausenden Wälzereinträgen und hunderten Titeln nicht getan.
Das Inventory ist ständig überfüllt, Clipingfehler wohin man schaut, das Craftingsystem ist nicht erwähnenswert, 08/15 Items, nerviges hin und her Gereite, viel zu viele Materialien um nur ein paar negative Sachen zu nennen.
Ich hab mich jahrelang auf das Game gefreut und bin masslos entäuscht worden.
Und nein, dass die Spieler das sinkende Schiff verlassen liegt NICHT alleine am PVE oder am PVP.
Das ganze Game ist nix anderes als ein Abklatsch bereits vorhandener Spiele und ich rechne stark damit dass die Server spätestens Mitte nächsten Jahres abgeschaltet werden.

musste ich sogar ein wenig Schmunzeln.


----------



## nefer (1. Dezember 2008)

der te hat schon ein paar interessante punkte aufgezeigt.

allerdings gehen einige diskussionsbeiträge doch etwas am kern der sache vorbei.

Ein rpg lebt davon seinen charakter weiter zu verbessern. Zu beginn passiert das über den levelanstieg und den damit gewonnenen fähigkeiten. Später dann meist über ausrüstung.

RvR in war hat zwei probleme:
1. motivation. Es ist relativ sinnlos rvr zu machen. Wenig xp/ reknown im verlgeich zu szenarien und gegenstände bekommt nur eine hand voll glücklicher. Wie der beitrag bestimmt wird ist ebenfalls äußerst merkwürdig.
2. bevölkerungsunterschied der fraktionen. Das ist wohl allein spielerschuld. Ich hab das damals auch schon in wow gesehen, dass ein dermaßen großer unterschied einfach jegliches rvr auf dauer uninteressant macht. Mythic hätte hier viel früher stark eingreifen müssen. Nicht nur mit xp boni sondern auch mit statboni oder stärkeren fähigkeiten auf der unterlegenen seite. 

Gerade der faktor unterzahl kann nicht deutlich genug hervorgehoben werden. Es macht einfach auf dauer keinen spass wenn auf jeden ordnungsspieler 2-3 zerstörungsspieler kommen. Rvr kann man komplett abschreiben, da es mir persönlich herzlich wenig spass macht von 3 gegnern niedergezergt zu werden. Bei den ersten paar mal packt einen vielleicht der ehrgeiz sich nicht unterkriegen zu lassen, aber irgendwann geht man einfach frustriert in die szenarien zurück. Nur hier ist noch halbwegs faires pvp möglich.

Klassenbalance und pvp ist wiederum ein gänzlich anderes thema.

Szenarien zu streichen kann keine lösung sein solang es ein derartiges ungleichgewicht bei den fraktionen gibt. Das wäre mm nach der todesstoß.

vorschläge:
-	statboni der unterlegenen fraktion (10-20% mehr hp, oder 5% auf alle stats,…)
    o	 alternativ: nur eine gewisse anzahl an spielern beider seiten pro gebiet zulassen…
-	zusammenlegen der server
-	motivation des rvr: burgen sollten eine zusätzliche bedeutung bekommen- keine drops von lords, da diese nur wenige belohnt.
-	Gebietskontrolle wie schon gefordert auf keeps beschränken.
-	Ruffähigkeiten verbessern


----------



## Sam28 (1. Dezember 2008)

Tiben schrieb:


> Bei der ganzen DAOC ist so viel besser Diskussion, darf man eines nicht ausser acht lassen:
> 
> Das RvR war in DAOC auch am Anfang mehr als tot, da keiner einen Nutzen darin sah Burgen einzunehmen.
> 
> Erst die Integration von Darknesss Falls (DF) erbrachte den erwünschten Schub im RvR, denn nur die Burgenüberlegenheit erbrachte den Zutritt zu diesem Dungeon.



Also auf Avalon gabs es schon recht früh Reliktraids und Burgenraids, besonders wenn die Gegner dann ein Relikt geklaut haben, wollte man es auch wieder haben, da erwachte schon sehr schnell so eine Art von Reichsehre.
Das kam natürlich auch dadurch das man gutbesuchte Serverspezifische Foren hatte, da hat man sich dann gegenseitig angestachelt mirt Sticheleien und so, da waren die Forenschlachten teilweise besser als das Spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sowas vermisse ich hier doch ziemlich.
Allerdings bringt das alles auch nichts wenn jeder Hauptstadt Raid im Servercrash endet, da ist es kein Wunder das Open RvR und Zonen locken nicht wichtig sind sondern nur zum Beutel Farmen benutzt werden, glaube wenn das erste mal dein König gekillt wird und du dir irgendwo das Nänänä von den Gegnern anhören darfst, sieht für dich die wichtigkeit des Open RvRs ganz anders aus.


----------



## Toros (1. Dezember 2008)

@nefer

Du sagst:

_Ein rpg lebt davon seinen charakter weiter zu verbessern. Zu beginn passiert das über den levelanstieg und den damit gewonnenen fähigkeiten. Später dann meist über ausrüstung._

Ich könnte auch taktisch gefführte Schlachten spielen ohne Ende. Warum muß ich immer mehr und mehr haben? Wenn Du oft RvR spielst, wenn sich deine Gruppe einspielt, dann wird es auch immer besser, aber die Gruppe und nicht der "lila laune Char". Dann kannst du beginnen das setup der Gruppe zu ändern usw. Wie war das doch am Anfang immer gab es die optimale Konfiguration und anders ist man gar nicht losgezogen. Sind die Gegner ausgegangen (bis natürlich auf andere Stammis) bist du mit den verrücktesten Kombis losgezogen und hast geguckt ob es auch klappen könnte. Also warum muß man immer den Char verbessern müssen? Das ist die ich will ich will ich will mentalität.

Du sagst:
_1. motivation. Es ist relativ sinnlos rvr zu machen. Wenig xp/ reknown im verlgeich zu szenarien und gegenstände bekommt nur eine hand voll glücklicher. Wie der beitrag bestimmt wird ist ebenfalls äußerst merkwürdig._

Warum der Vergleich? ist es dein Ziel sofort 40 zu werden? ich warte darauf lieber länger, lerne meinen Char besser kennen und kann ihn dann auch spielen.
Und wenn mir das Szenario weniger Spass macht als das freie RvR, dann gehe ich sicher nicht wegen Ruf oder XP ins Szenario. In WoW war es nicht wichtig den Char zu beherrschen, da war es nur wichtig gute Ausrüstung zu haben.

Die Verteilung der Gegenstände bei PQs könnte wirklich überarbeitet werden, denn das ist wirklich nicht immer erklärbar.

@Grendlin
Alarmbutton? ich kenne Streifen die im RvR unterwegs waren und sofort in den Chats berichteten wo etwas los war und in 5 Minuten habe ich noch keine Burg fallen sehen, eventuell ist das später anders, das mag sein. 

@black
mir macht es Spass sich im RvR zu prügeln am besten 6 vs 6 oder 12 vs 12, der Massenzerg ist nicht immer erquickend.

Die Idee alla DF in DAoC finde ich super, das würde das RvR auf jeden Fall fördern meine ich, oder die Hauptstädte wirklich früher freigeben.


----------



## Argony (1. Dezember 2008)

Ich finde Mythic sollte sich auf beides Konzentrieren,
nur PvP bzw. RvR wird in der Tat auch irgendwann Langweilig und so kann man dann eben den PvE Content bewältigen.
Nach ein paar Monaten, wenn der Großteil der Spieler den Max-Rang erreicht haben witmen Sie sich eh der Ausrüstung, PvE oder PvP ist egal aufjedenfall wird erst dann das RvR bevölkert werden.

Solange man im RvR keine Items vergleichbar zum PvE Content erlangt, wird das mit sicherheit keiner tun. Die meisten wollen eben Ausrüstung "farmen" um so Noch bessere Chancen im PvP zu erlangen.

Warhammer bietet jedoch eine So unendlich Schöne Story, Atmosphäre und Vielfalt, diese möchte jeder Warhammer Fan mit sichherheit in dem Online Spiel wiederfinden.

Das Spiel ist ja erst Rausgekommen, gibt ihm und den WoW-Spielern Zeit sich an das Neuland zu gewöhnen, die meisten kennen den Ausdruck nicht beim Spielen "Spaß" zu haben und nicht immer das Beste Equip farmen zu müssen um eine chance gegen einen anderen Spieler zu haben.


Ich persönlich mache Beides Gleichzeitig, solange bis ich 40 bin betreibe ich RvR oder Erledige Quests neben der Anmeldung zum Szenario.

Ich würde den RvR so verbessern das es wie das Szenario ist, wo die Spieler sich einfach Anmelden können und irgendwann n inv bekommen welcher diese dann Dorthin Teleportiert. Oder Events in sachen RvR, an dem Tag um die Zeit, jeder erhalt irgnwas, der gewinner bekommt was spezieler. Turniere oder sonst iwas ^^.
Denke aber das das noch kommen wird mit den Events 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Helevorn (1. Dezember 2008)

Sam28 schrieb:


> Das kam natürlich auch dadurch das man gutbesuchte Serverspezifische Foren hatte, da hat man sich dann gegenseitig angestachelt mirt Sticheleien und so, da waren die Forenschlachten teilweise besser als das Spiel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



du meinst 4flamers, ähm 4players forum?^^ ja da gings und gehts immer noch gut ab.

durch das clustern auf 1 server ist auch wieder deutlichst mehr action in rvr aktuell. und, so leids mir tut, auch deutlich mehr als in war. das muß man leider so feststellen. abends zocken da noch 2000 leute (bei 3 fraktionen) maximal und in den grenzgebieten, im labby etc. ist wirklich nonstop gekloppe. und dies bei wesentlich größeren und weitläufigeren gebieten. war sollen ja, dem hörensagen nach, über 200 mal mehr leute (bei nur 2 fraktionen) zocken, da frag ich mich wo sind die und was machen. auch vorm bg anmelder rumlungern? geil, das kann man aber auch in shattrath machen. 
finds immer klasse wenn ich im warcamp 10-15 leute übereinander bzw. in einander beim anmelder stehen sehe....

es wird nur helfen weiterhin tickets zu schreiben und auf die aktuten probleme hinzuweisen. auch wenn jeder hier ne meinung hat, ähneln sich diese ja schon sehr.

- szenarien massiv abschwächen von exp/rp
- open pvp massiv aufwerten von exp/rp
- wenn schon szenarien dann die leute ZWINGEN das sie nicht mehr nur 1 sz melden können, z.b. die einzelanmeldung rauspatchen
etc. etc.

warten wir den nächsten patch ab und hauen mythic weiterhin die tickets um die ohren. klar, sie können es auch so lassen, aber dann wird war niemals mehr als in nischenprodukt, das aber anders angepriesen wurde.


----------



## Amplifie (1. Dezember 2008)

Jetzt melde ich mich auch mal zu Wort, da man mich beinahe schon als "Wiedereinsteiger" bezeichnen kann.

Ich habe W.A.R. seit der Beta gespielt bzw. getestet und letzendlich im Oktober aufgehört.Die Gründe von 
meiner Seite lagen schlichtweg an der schlechten Performance und der vielen kleinen Bugs (diese hätte ich mit einer besseren Performance aber noch einigermaßen ignorieren können). Gut, dachte ich mir ,geb den Jungs noch 2-3 Monate Zeit, dann sollte sich da auch wieder einiges getan haben.
Demnach habe ich vor ca.7 Tagen meinen Account raktiviert, heute sind genau 2 Monate rum. 

Doch was ist das?Wieso ist die Performance größtenteils immer noch schlecht? 
Wieso funktionieren meine Moral Fertigkeiten immer noch nicht Reibungslos?
Wieso bin ich teilweise immer noch stucked in Animation, wenn ich von meinem Reittier absteige...usw. usw.
Ich könnte noch viel viel mehr aufzählen, aber ich denke jeder kennt die Bugs.Fakt ist,ich bin ein zweites mal enttäuscht.

Somit häufen sich die Probleme anscheinend allmählich.Für mich ist das Thema was hier im Forum derzeit Diskutiert wird
nicht so akut,wie für einige andere, aber das Gesamtpaket scheint sich weiter zu verschlimmern.
Im Ernst, wenn das Spiel wenigstens schonmal flüssig laufen würde, würde ich auch hier Kompromisse schließen, aber ohne Forum stöbern,
diversen Addons alá "BuffRefreshDelay" oder Commands wie "ReloadUi" ist es teilweise einfach nervig.

Ich bin klar der Meinung, dass ersteinmal eine Stabile Plattform geschaffen werden muss, um den weiteren Ausbau des Spieles zu 
gewährleisten.Was nützt mir ein tolles neues SZ, wenn ich dieses nicht ordentlich spielen kann. Es geht dort um schnelle Akurate Kämpfe mit
vielen Spielern. RvR, davon lebt Warhammer! Solange dass nicht wirklich sauber läuft, kann da meinetwegen die 8te neue Klasse gekommen sein,
ich will anspruchsvolles und taktisches PvP, RvR usw. usw. Dass wurde mir doch versprochen, denn das sollte W.A.R darstellen.

Wie einige schon sagten, der Anspruch der Spieler ist in den Jahren gewachsen und den ansprüchen wird Mythic momentan nicht wirklich gerecht.
Das Spiel hat Potential, es gibt auch enige "UUII" Momente, aber derzeit drücken diverse Bugs und vor allem die Performance das Spielgeschehen enorm.
Sicherlich muss hier nocheinmal erwähnt werden, dass die Spieler nicht ganz unschuldig sind. Viele erwähnen immer wieder schlechtes PVE Content usw.
Erm, ja ...wir spielen Warhammer und nicht W*W. Viele gehen einfach davon aus, hier gibt es besseres PvP als in W*W und ein riesen großen Satz 
PvE noch mit dazu, dem ist nicht so. Aber das will ich jetzt nicht weiter vertiefen, darüber wurde/wird ja heiss Diskutiert.

Nunja, mein Fazit. W.A.R bietet tolle Ansätze,die aber leider nicht zu Ende gedacht wurden.Hoffentlich passiert das noch. Ich habe 2 weitere Arbeitkollegen, die nur darauf warten dass sich endlich in Sachen Performance etwas tut, damit wir anfangen können Orks zu zermalmen, so werden wir noch 2 weitere Monate warten und hoffen, dass unser wunsch in erfüllung geht. 

Amplifie


----------



## Noronion (1. Dezember 2008)

Amplifie schrieb:


> Jetzt melde ich mich auch mal zu Wort, da man mich beinahe schon als "Wiedereinsteiger" bezeichnen kann.
> 
> 
> Doch was ist das?Wieso ist die Performance größtenteils immer noch schlecht?
> ...





kann dem leider nicht zustimmen, bin ein compnap hab eine absolut gaga maschienie die ich nur mit einer sauberen festplatte aufgerüstet habe( ja nur für war) vorher system gesäubert alles so wie bei einem neuen rechner wen man ihn kauft und noch mehr idividualismus und so weiter)

am anfang, ach du akke wasn horror war zu spielen, lags bis zum abkotzen egal wo,

nuja , bis jetzt nichts an meinem system geändert, weil war lief zwar bisl naja aber es lief und es macht mir spaß, trotz bugs trotz lags( die manchmal noch auftreten)

jedenfalls,

bis heute seit der war saubermach klarmachaktion nichts geändert und komischerweise habe ich zum heutigen zeitpunkt kaum noch lags kaum noch ruckler und kaum noch bugs, seit headstart hat sich sehr viel getan und es wird weiterhin an allem gearbeitet was die spieler bemängeln.

jeder der seit start spielt weis dieses und da ja komischerweise jeder motzer seit headstart oder der aller ersten geheimsten beta spielt , wundern mich solche aussagen,

meine beruht auf meinem war von start an bis heute, morgen kommt der gardist( jungfrauen , muss opfern , wo seit ihr , khain brauch blut) und dieser nur wegen diesem habi ich war angefangen und ich freue mich, alles is besser geworden und ich kann wens klapt den gardisten ab morgen wunschhafter weiser weise und mit sehr  viel spaß spielen, um des spaßses halber willebn, 


kurz gesagt ich verstehe euer ganzen gemecker nich,

mfg and have fun sage ich:-)


----------



## Astravall (1. Dezember 2008)

An der Performance schraubt Mythic und ich habe mitterweile schon leichte Verbesserungen gespürt aber optimal ist das sicher noch lange nicht ... gerade was Zaubereffekte angeht muss Mythic was tun. Das tun sie aber auch:

http://www.war-europe.com/#/news/?id_news=de278&lang=de

Mit Patch 1.1 soll sich einiges tun an der Performance ... ich bin je gespannt.

Allerdings macht es mir auch so bereits einen Heiden Spaß ... dass es bei bestimmten Zaubereffekten oder bei vielen Gegnern auch mal zu ruckeln anfängt stort mich momentan wenig denn es ist immernoch spiel bar ... schlimm wird es wenn es ne Diashow wird und das hatte ich glücklicherweise noch nicht.

MfG Michael


----------



## Noronion (1. Dezember 2008)

diese hatte ich am anfang oft, aber shit happens ich spiele warhammer weils warhammer is, nich mehr und nich weniger, aja

15k pkt fantasy armee sucht gegner:-P

ps: 1500 pkt 40k turnierarmee auch:-)


----------



## etmundi (1. Dezember 2008)

Warum ist WoW u.a. so erfolgreich:

Weil Blizz auf viele Wünsche und Anregungen 
eingegangen ist.
Allerdings meist auf Wünsche aus USA.


----------



## Lunafire (1. Dezember 2008)

Warhammer wird nicht zu einer WoW Kopie werden den damit würde man die Masse der Spieler vertreiben die WAR nämlich spielt weil es nicht WoW ist.

Die vielen kleineren und grösseren Patch zeigen das Mythic sich Gedanken macht und diese Zeitnah versucht umzusetzen.

Nutzerzahlen von 800.000 sind halt für Warhammer nicht haltbar, aber da sich MMO schon 30.000 Spielern lohnen mach ich mir keine Gedanken, ich spiele lange genug MMOs und bin alt genug um die Geduld auf zubringen die WAR benötigt.


----------



## grunzhart (1. Dezember 2008)

etmundi schrieb:


> Warum ist WoW u.a. so erfolgreich:
> 
> Weil Blizz auf viele Wünsche und Anregungen
> eingegangen ist.
> Allerdings meist auf Wünsche aus USA.



Auf welchen Wunsch aus Deutschland ist Schneesturm denn schon einmal eingegangen?
Das würde mich mal brennend interessieren. 
Soweit ich mich erinnere, blickten die auf exakt zwei Märkte: USA und China (zeitlich) bzw. China und USA (nach Wichtigkeit).
Der Rest ging den meiner Erfahrung nach jahrelang ziemlich am Gesäß vorbeil.


----------



## illskill (1. Dezember 2008)

toll wieder mal ein  WOW - WAR Vergleich. Wie interessant -_-


----------



## Ascían (1. Dezember 2008)

illskill schrieb:


> toll wieder mal ein  WOW - WAR Vergleich. Wie interessant -_-



...nicht.


----------



## Leoncore (1. Dezember 2008)

Tja hat das ganze Marketing doch nix genutzt, wie es scheint. Wenn ich Mythic wäre, würde ich...

... die weiblichen imperialen Soldaten abschaffen.

...die Gebiete so abändern, das es noch mehr dem Warhammer Hintergrund entspricht. Düsterer, Hintergrundgetreuer, usw...

...Szenarien abschaffen und PvP Gebiete weiter ausbauen.

...Lvl Begrenzungen in den T-Gebieten abändern. So das man auch als HighLvl Spieler in die unteren Tier RvR-Bereiche reisen kann, um so zur Kampagne beizutragen.

...Warhammer Welt ausbauen, d.h. fehlende Zonen nachpatchen, wie z.b. viele imperiale Stadtstaaten die noch fehlen.


----------



## Blackneck (1. Dezember 2008)

Anbei sind übrigens Vorteile für die unterbevölkerte fraktion auch nicht das beste WEIL:

Auf hergig bekommen die Ordis +20% ruf und +20% XP

das ist natürlich top um Spieler zu motivieren vlt doch nicht die fiese zerstörung zu spielen sondern auch mal die ordis.

Problem dabei:

Auf hergig sind 100 Ordis weniger als zerstörung aber die sind alle dermaßen IMBA von der Rüssi und vom lvl-stand her das wir egal in welchem SC oder Open RVR Regelmäßig auf die schnauze kriegen.

Das demotiviert übrigens auch.


----------



## Celestius (1. Dezember 2008)

also ich hab jetzt nicht alles gelesen... aber ich brauch hier wow ned wieder mit war oder sonst was vergleichen da reden wir über äpfel und birnen.

ich bin (wie viele andere auch) mit ner falschen Erwartung in WAR gestartet... Ok - ich habe mit DAoC angefangen und hier muss ich wirklich betonen: ich habe ein gepimptes DAoC erwartet gespickt mit innovativonen, neuheiten und "sich irgendwie moderner anfühlend"... meiner meinung nach ist ihnen fast das gegenteil gelungen. die wirklich guten sachen von DAoC (auch sachen die in zig andere spiele nahezu übernommen und verfeinert wurden) sehe ich in WAR fast nirgends mehr - anstatt dessen regt man sich über sachen auf an denen andere spiele zu grunde gehen oder sich die zähne ausbeißen.

Das "hier häng ich mich jetz rein" gefühl kommt bei WAR nicht rüber wie ich es erwartet hatte - die gesamte Welt ist für mich zu langweilig... das kampfsystem nenne ich (bisher) mal eine verschlimmbesserung von DAoC.. und so vieles mehr was mir einfach gefühlsmässig fehlt, kann man schlecht erklären.

Jeder setzt sich einfach gewissen vorgaben die er erwartet - und von mythic habe ich z.b. schomma erwartet das sie diese komische französische Firma mit G abschneiden und europa selbst in die hand zu nehmen. an geld mangelts da sicher nicht - in den USA z.b. hat auch DAoC immer schon besser funktioniert als in Europe. wieso macht man die selben fehler immer wieder... und lässt die guten sachen aussen vor. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ellrock (1. Dezember 2008)

1. War wird nur richtigen Erfolg haben - wenn sie die Erwartungen der Masse der Spieler erfüllt. Zur Zeit ist WAR ein Spartenspiel.
2. Die Rollenspieler haben keinen Ansatz in WAR. WAR spielt sich wie Fastfood trotz Rollenspielserver.
3. Die PVEler sind nicht zu frieden. Zuwenig Kontent für die die nicht dauernd RVR machen wollen und dass sind bekannterweise sehr viele.
4. Die RVRler spielen lieber DAOC da die Grenzgebiete transparenter sind und das Belagern mehr Spaß ,macht.
5. WAR läuft wie Wow nicht auf jedem Rechner . Damit wird der Kreis der Spieler auch automatisch kleiner. 
6. Die Leute die nicht farmen sondern gerne craften finden sich in WAR auch nciht wieder. 


WAR ist sehr gut gemacht im Detail - aber auch sehr inkonsequent was das Versorgen der Zielgruppen betrifft.. 

Egal welche Zielgruppe sie bedienen wollten - sie ist nicht zu frieden. Die Firma ist eine Handelsgesellschaft - also will sie auch Geld verdienen - daher wird sie das Spiel aktraktiver machen als jetzt.


----------



## Areson (1. Dezember 2008)

Ich weiß ja das WAR ein Gruppenspiel ist, aber ich denke das auch dieses "Stein, Schere, Papier" System viele Leute abschreckt. Irgendwo auch verständlich. Nehmen wir nur mal den Maschinisten. Sobald einem irgendwo irgend ein Feind begegnet weiß man "Ich bin tot". Egal was ich versuche, oder wie sehr ich mich auch anstrenge es ist unmöglich sich auch mal allein (erfolgreich) zu verteidigen. 

So geht das bei anderen Klassen weiter. Sigmarpriester VS Hexenkriegerin = Sieg für die Hexenkriegerin. 
Aber andersrum Hexenjäger gegen Jünger. Der Jünger lacht einen selbst mit 5 lvl weniger noch aus. 

Das man bei einem Stein, Schere, Papier System nicht von Ballance sprechen kann ist mir auch klar, aber warum die ganzen Gegenstücke bei der Zerstörung stärker sind kann ich nicht verstehen. Naja ich glaube WAR wird es nicht mehr lange geben. Heute ein paar Szenarios gemacht und jedesmal waren nur 3-4 Leute von der Ordnung drin und natürlich nicht ein Tank dabei. Es werden immer weniger Leute und auch ich werde meinen Acc erst mal nicht verlängern. So macht es echt keinen Spaß.


----------



## Aschingrai (2. Dezember 2008)

Also erstmal sehr interessantes Thema, hab mir jetzt einige Textwalls durchgelesen. Meine Meinung/Kritik/Vorschläge:

+ Es muss dringend etwas am Open-RvR gemacht werden, speziell bei den Keeps. Es darf den Spielern einfach nicht mehr egal sein (manchmal freuen sie sich sogar darüber weil sie neue Epics kriegen!) wenn ein Keep von der anderen Seite getaked wird. Als Lösung würde ich z.B. spezielle (Daily)Questgeber, die man nur in der Burg antreffen kann, sehen. Das würde für einen längerfristigen Ansporn, das Keep zu halten, sorgen, da man seine Quests ja erledigt haben will. Oder überhaupt ein Quest, das man die Burg so und so lange halten muss, bzw. je länger man sie hält desto mehr exp/gold/besseres Equipt gibts. Einfach eine langfristige Motivation eine Burg zu halten.

z.B. das Invest-System von Ragnarok-Online: Eine Gilde hat Geld in das Schloss gepumpt und dadurch Vorteile, wie z.B. exklusiver Gildenwarppunkt, eigenes Lager, verstärkte Wachen etc. erhalten. Das könnte man ja auch auf die gesamte Fraktion umlegen. Die oben genannten Belohnungen wären sicher anreiz genug, da man selber schneller Vorankommt, und etwas, wo das eigene Geld drinsteckt, gibt man auch nicht so leichtfertig her. 

+ Ruf-Lvl soll eine höhere Bedeutung bekommen als bloß zur Equipt-Beschaffung. Ich denke dabei an exlkusivem Zutritt zu Szenarien, Dungeons, Inis etc. Auch das System mit dem Rufpunkte-Ausgeben sollte meiner Meinung nach überarbeitet werden, da es mich nicht wirklich anspricht. 

+ RvR Innies, sozusagen eine Duellfunktion für einzelne Spieler und auch Gilden

+ Das Gilden-RvR sollte mehr bedeutung haben, das stärkt die Bindung zur eigenen Gilde und das wiederum die Bindung ans Spiel selbst. Ich habe bis jetzt kein einzige Keep gesehen das von einer Gilde beanspruch wurde, da die Vorteile zu gering und die Kosten zu hoch sind. Hier wäre auch Besserungsbedarf, da ein Keep, das einer Gilde/Allianz gehört sicher nicht ungesehen getaked werden kann. 

Mehr fällt mir jetzt nicht ein. Ich glaube/hoffe einfach das irgendwann die Zeit kommt, in der die Leute erkennen das es mehr auf dieser Welt als PvE/WoW gibt und War zumindest mal probieren. Ich denke nach diesem ersten "Absturz" der Spielerzahlen, die sicher zum großen Teil von Wotlk und dem noch nicht ganz ausgereiften RvR System herrühren, wieder ein Aufwärtstrend einsetzt und War nicht abstürzt


----------



## Blackneck (2. Dezember 2008)

Was die burgenbeanspruchung angeht............

Ist totaler mist weil:

+ zu teuer

+ kein nutzen (uhhh wow meine gilde bekommt n gildenEP-bonus der so gering ist das mans selbst nach 6 STd nicht merkt)

+ Hatte ne Burg nu 2 mal und Keiner von den 20 Membern die online waren aber wirklich KEINER hats mitbekommen das da irgendwo was im chat hätte stehen sollen von wegen "ihre burg wird angegriffen".(ich kam nach einer std AFK-Zeit wieder on, Burg weg, Hats wer gemerkt? NEIN.

Das mit den quests in einer burg nur für die Fraktion fände ich super und selbst wenn se nur massig gold oder ruf oder sonst was abwerfen.
Es besteht auf jeden fall handlungsbedarf.


----------



## henri (2. Dezember 2008)

Areson schrieb:


> Das man bei einem Stein, Schere, Papier System nicht von Ballance sprechen kann ist mir auch klar, aber warum die ganzen Gegenstücke bei der Zerstörung stärker sind kann ich nicht verstehen.



und genau diesen quatsch sagen die bei der zerstörung auch nur andersrum also muß es wohl passen so wie es ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## henri (2. Dezember 2008)

Areson schrieb:


> Das man bei einem Stein, Schere, Papier System nicht von Ballance sprechen kann ist mir auch klar, aber warum die ganzen Gegenstücke bei der Zerstörung stärker sind kann ich nicht verstehen.


quatsch den auf seite der zerstörung sagen alle das gleich nur eben anders rum also wird es so schon ganz gut sein wie es ist


----------



## everblue (2. Dezember 2008)

Blackneck schrieb:


> Was die burgenbeanspruchung angeht............
> 
> Ist totaler mist weil:
> 
> + zu teuer



Kosten wurden gesenkt.


----------



## everblue (2. Dezember 2008)

henri schrieb:


> quatsch den auf seite der zerstörung sagen alle das gleich nur eben anders rum also wird es so schon ganz gut sein wie es ist



eben, immer denkt jede seite die eine ist stärker, aber einige haben numal höheren lvl, höheren rufrang oder besseres equip, oder mehr skill, oder spielen besser zusammen.


----------



## henri (2. Dezember 2008)

Aschingrai schrieb:


> + Es muss dringend etwas am Open-RvR gemacht werden, speziell bei den Keeps. Es darf den Spielern einfach nicht mehr egal sein (manchmal freuen sie sich sogar darüber weil sie neue Epics kriegen!) wenn ein Keep von der anderen Seite getaked wird. Als Lösung würde ich z.B. spezielle (Daily)Questgeber, die man nur in der Burg antreffen kann, sehen. Das würde für einen längerfristigen Ansporn, das Keep zu halten, sorgen, da man seine Quests ja erledigt haben will. Oder überhaupt ein Quest, das man die Burg so und so lange halten muss, bzw. je länger man sie hält desto mehr exp/gold/besseres Equipt gibts. Einfach eine langfristige Motivation eine Burg zu halten.


ich glaube nicht das questgeber viel bringen würde den die quest kann ich ja auch holen oder abgeben wenn ich ein burg wieder zurück hole wenn keine gegenspieler mehr da sind

ich finde das eine fraktion für jede burg die sie hält und für jedes gebiet das sie kontroliert und zwar überall nicht nur im t4  einen bonus auf alle rufpunkte bekommen sollte 
es kann gerne noch weiter vorteile haben oder auch nachteile für die fraktion die keine oder fast keine burgen hält aber es sollte sich sehr deutlich auf das weiter spiel auswirken so das man es sich einfach nicht leisten kann eine burg ohne kampf aufzugeben
auch sollte es eine zeit nicht möglich sein eine burg wieder anzugrei´fen wenn sie gerade von der anderen fraktion erobert wurde dann würde das beute farmen nicht mehr gehn


----------



## Jaimewolf (2. Dezember 2008)

Bis auf ein wenig sinnloses Beleidigen, ein sehr interessanter Thread. Könnte jemand sich netterweise die Mühe machen, die wichtigsten Verbesserungsvorschläge für das RvR in WAR hier kurz und knapp gebündelt darstellen? 

Bisher ist mein WAR-Account eingefroren und ich wollte ihn reaktivieren, wenn sich die RvR-Situation eingependelt hat. D.H., es beim Einloggen zu den Kriegen in WAR kommt und man gar nicht anders kann als mitzumischen und aufzumischen. Ich finde es wirklich schade, das eher Bgs gspielt werden und das Open-RvR kaum spürbare Auswirkungen zeigt, wenn man sich bequemt einen Keep einzunehmen.

Eine wirklich gute Lösung finde ich ist der Vorschlag die Szenarien nur bis LvL 35 zuzulassen oder gar ganz rauszunehmen sowie die Exp beim Questen und Open-RvR massiv zu erhöhen, sodass man in den niedrigeren Levelbereichen zügig vorankommt.


Meine Vorschläge zur Belebung vom Open-RvR:

1. Eroberte Keeps müssen merklich spürbare Auswirkungen auf die Spieler und die Spielwelt haben (einige haben das hier sicherlich schon näher konkretisiert)

2. Setitems droppen nur noch bei getöteten Spielern und haben, je mehr Setitems man besitzt, nachfolgend eine höhere Mindestanforderung im RR

3. Diese Setitems droppen nur als Rohfassung und lassen sich in der eigenen Hauptstadt zu den eigentlichen Setitems fertigen, wenn ein kleiner Goldbetrag aufgebracht wurde, sowie die benötigten Materialien, die dann auch nur im Open-RvR von feindlichen Spielern droppen.

4. Die Setitems haben eine Mindestanforderung in Punkto Open-RvR nach dem Aufsammeln in der Schlacht. Soll heissen, das man vor der Fertigung der Rohfassung des Setitems durch Gold und Materialien zusätzlich noch je nach RR-Anforderung des Setitems noch einige oder viele RvR-Erfolge erledigen muss. Z.B. "Verteidige X Keeps, Erobere X Keeps, trage zum töten von X feindlichen Spielern bei, nimm eine oder X gegnerische Hauptstädte ein usw.

5. Diese Setitems in 2-3 verschiedenen Varianten für die jeweilige Klasse gestalten, um damit verschiedene Skillungen zu unterstützen. Z.B. Chosenset 1 unterstützt mit viel Stärke den Dreadtree, Chosenset 2 unterstützt mit viel Armor und +Block den mittleren Deftree und Chosenset 3 unterstützt mit + auf Widerstände und etwas Zauberschaden(?) den Discordtree. D.h., sie geben entsprechende Boni für entsprechende Skillungen des Chars und verstärken diese Skilllung. Denkbar wäre es auch, wenn sie Taktiken verstärken o. Ä.

6. Erhöhte Dropchance der Setitems um X% oder XX% für Angreifer und Verteidiger, wenn um T4 Keeps gekämpft wird. Bei Kämpfen um die Hauptstädte erhöht sich für beide Fraktionen nochmals die Dropchance um X% oder XX%.

7. Besonders fleissige Open-RvR Spieler können ab einer gewissen Anzahl von Siegen über feindliche Mitspieler oder eroberte bzw. verteidigte Keeps und dergleichen mehr die Chance erhalten, ihre Itemsets aufzuwerten und sie etwas stärker machen, indem sie sie wieder wie in Punkt 3+4 aufwerten müssen.

8. Es wurden auch Vorschläge unterbreitet das Relictsystem von DAOC zu übernehmen, wie immer das auch aussehen mag. (das ist nicht negativ gemeint, ich kenne es nur nicht).

9. Wie kriegt man die Spieler in WAR dazu, sich rund um die Uhr zu prügeln? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Hoffentlich finden einige hier verkündete Vorschläge in gesammelter Form den Weg zu Mythic.


----------



## soefsn (2. Dezember 2008)

Mythic hatte es damals bei DAOC gut verstanden den Vorhanden PVE Content mit dem PVP Content zu mischen. Die Meisterlevel z.b haben einen im RVR am Ende was gebracht und hatten dahin gehend einen Sinn. Die ganzen Meisterlevel Dungeons von ML 1 -10 hatten immer denn Sinn gehabt das man am Ende eine sehr nützliche Fähigkeit dabei rausgekommen ist. Man konnte PVE Betreiben und hatte am Ende aber davon einen nutzen im RVR. Und genau dieser Effekt fehlt bei Warhammer derzeit komplett.

Hier mal eine Auflistung wie das mit diesen Meisterleveln ausgesehen hat

http://de.daocpedia.eu/index.php/ML

Desweiteren muss man auch einfach die Aufteilung des RVR regelrecht kritisieren. Es gibt immer nur diese kleinen Schlachtfelder die für mich eigentlich keine sind. Ich hätte mir wie in DAOC ein eigenes großes Schachtfeld wie in DAOC gewünscht. Für mich kommt in diesen kleinen Minigebieten einfach kein RVR Feeling auf.

Ich bin gespannt auf die weitere Entwicklung und hoffe das Sie es irgendwie schaffen die Kurve zu bekommen.


----------



## Tikume (2. Dezember 2008)

Also gerade bei den Meisterleveln sehe ich keine großartige Verknüpfung. Wenn dann denke ich doch zu allererst an Darkness Falls.


----------



## Brummbör (2. Dezember 2008)

ich finde dass das lvln ist zu sehr auf szenario gerenne ausgelegt ist. gerade im t3 gibt es zu wenig exp für die meisten q und man wird förmlich dazu gezwungen dauer sz zu betreiben. 
auch fehlt meiner meinung nach ein ziel bei lvl 40. bei wow gabs ragna und ony als ziel für fast jeden der angefangen hat. irgendwie ist die eroberung der gegnerischen stadt für viele zu weit weg als ziel, da es wirklich die ganze fraktion braucht und selbst dann können es sich wenige vorstellen dass es gelingen kann. hier sehen viele nur lvl 40 und dann? kein wirklicher ansporn auf den man hin arbeiten kann. da mit 40 ja im endeffekt dann auch nur keepfights und szenarien stehen wie in den lvln vorher. auch wenn keep fights richtig spass machen aber nach ner zeit stellt sich doch ne gewisse ermüdung ein und man rennt nicht mehr sofort los zum deffen/ angreifen.
bissl mehr einfalsreichtum bei den q wäre auch nett gewesen. sich fast nur auf kill X zu beschränken passt nicht mehr in die zeit. die leute sind verwöhnt und wollen mehr.
und den vergleich mit wow muss sich war halt stellen weil wow der marktführer ist. in wow hast halt die relativ grosse auswahl zu machen auf was man grad lust hat. willst bg hast die auswahl aus 4 (oder mehr falls neue dazu gekommen sind). gibt bei war zwar mehr was aber nix bringt weil fast nur nordwacht/ tempel/ tor und pass gespielt werden also hast für jedes t gebiet im endeffekt nur 1 sz. und wennst bei wow mal keinen bock auf pvp hast bleiben noch raids und inis in massen übrig. viele spieler wollen sich halt nicht nur auf einen aspekt beschränken wenn sie im endeffekt alles bekommen können. einen riesigen pve teil, nebenbeschäftigung (angeln,kochen, crafting) und nen pvp teil. ich glaube die reine pvp spielerschaft reicht gerade mal aus um am ende 2 bis 3 deutsche server zu füllen.
so und nu mal offtopic.... die storys von den egomanen und epic-posern in wow kann ich nicht mehr lesen.diese ständigen "die wow comm ist sooooo schlecht" aussagen sind nur peinlich. leute die sich beschissen verhalten sind schnell auf den servern verrufen, sowas zieht keiner lange durch. und sollen sich die leute ausziehen nur weil sie in ne stadt kommen und in der bank rum stehen? solltet mal eher über euch nachdenken bevor ihr anderen posen vorwerft. mir ists egal ob der neben mir jetzt nen riesen blinkendes schwert hat oder nicht, paar brauchen aber scheinbar den schw.. vergleich und wenn se den kürzeren ziehen sind die anderen die poser.früher kamen die vorwürfe, nur els extrem spieler bekommt man epixx und als normal spieler kommt man net ran, jetzt gehts plötzlich in wow bekommt man alles nachgeworfen......! naja egal was hauptsache mal gegen wow geschossen scheint ja gerade in mode zu sein.


----------



## soefsn (2. Dezember 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Also gerade bei den Meisterleveln sehe ich keine großartige Verknüpfung. Wenn dann denke ich doch zu allererst an Darkness Falls.



Ja Darkness Falls ist natürlich eines der besten Beispiele für den Mix. Aber letztendlich hatte alles was du im PVE gemacht hast auch einen Sinn für das letztendliche PVP/RVR. Darauf wollte ich im eigentlich drauf hinaus. Und genau dieser Spagat ist bei Warhammer für mein Geschmack nicht gelunden.


----------



## nascalos (2. Dezember 2008)

Also ich habe auch War gekauft ^^ und direkt nach dem Probemonat wieder aufgehört.

Warum?: 

- War hat nicht so ne schöne atmosphäre wie wow. ich konnte nicht einmal bei war sagen " wow hier ists schön"   
- Mir lag die spielweiße ned so, hatte nur nen runen priester zwerg dings probiert und naja.
-wie gesagt fehlt die liebe in der grafik..
- das fehlende Pve system. pvp? ist schön und gut aber ich finde das sollte mann neben her machen... 
Innis sind einfach pflicht und zwar gescheite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wo mann reingeht und spass hat. vor allem raidinstanzen.
wenn ich rein pvp machen will spiel ich doch lieber battlefield oder greife zu guild wars.. oh sry heißt ja rvr ^^ 


Also WoW sagen viele is einfach. das liegt daran das die meisten damals sagten es ist zu schwer bzw zu zeitaufwendig.
Doch die wo sagen es ist zu einfach hupfen auch nur meistens mit den markenitems und haben Blacktempel usw( vor dem patch) noch nie gesehn.
marken items wurden ja genau für die leute eingeführt dies leicht haben wolln.

also mir liegt war einfach überhaupt nicht ich bleib bei Wow 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (2. Dezember 2008)

Dass Warhammer den Fokus auf PvP hat wurde immer schon gesagt ... wenn das eine Überraschung für dich war dann hast Du dich echt nicht informiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und was das Gerede von Wow und zu leicht sein soll wissen die Götter ... geht irgendwie am Thema vorbei.


----------



## Friend (2. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Leute, ich will hier mal meine Meinung aus einem gänzlich anderen Blickwinkel posten.
Als MPOG Neuling und nur als Fan der Warhammer Fantasy Welt zu WAR gekommen sehe ich gleich mehrere zu lösende Situationen.

1. 
WAR ist nicht WoW, warum wird es dann ständig damit verglichen? Vielleicht weil man von Mythic es nicht ganz bleiben lassen konnte von dort zu klauen. Ergo das Problem mit der Vergleichbarkeit in Teilbereichen selbst geschaffen. Man hätte es dann dort wenigstens genausogut machen müssen, hat man aber nicht.

2.
Wenn als RvR und PvP Spiel angekündigt, warum dann nicht konsequent so umgesetzt? Vielleicht wollte man dann doch nicht völlig Neuland betreten und hat kalte Füße bekommen. Ergo diejenigen die deswegen das Spiel kauften verärgert. Auf 2 Hochzeiten gleichzeitig tanzen hat noch keiner wirklich gut geschafft. Entweder ein PvE Spiel mit kleineren PvP Einlagen oder ein RvR Spiel wo das PvP alles bestimmt.

*Beispiel Startgebiet:
Der Ansatz ist doch super direkt in den Konflikt zu starten, doch anstatt zb. beim Imperium in Grimmenhagen als Mensch gegen NPC bei den brennenden Dorfhäusern zu kämpfen um die (frei erfundenes Beispiel) Quest töte 5 Chaosbarbaren zu erfüllen, sollte die Gegner keine NPC's sondern die echten Chaosbarbaren sein. Meint, beide Seiten erhalten den Auftrag jeweils 5 der Gegenseite bei den brennenden Häusern zu töten. Die einen um die Brände zu löschen und die anderen um die Gebäude bis zu den Grundmauern runter zu fackeln.

Konkret würde ich damit vorschlagen jede örtlich klar definierte jetzige PvE Quest zu einer RvR/PvP Quest zu machen mit vielen kleinen örtlich klar abgegrenzten RvR Gebieten. Beispiel als RvR Gebiete im T1 Bereich Imperium: Brennende Häuser in Grimmenhagen, Mühle, Bauernhof, Strand, usw.
Also lieber 20 kleine RvR Gebiete mit den gegenseitigen Quests - Destro muß 5 Kühe killen, Order muß 2 Minuten verhindern das alle 5 Kühe gekillt werden - als immer ein großes PvE und ein großes RvR Gebiet pro T Region. Somit schafft man Abwechlung und anhaltenden Spielspaß und garantiert PvP weil alle Seiten gezwungen sind um vorwärts zu kommen diese RvR/PvP Quests zu erfüllen. Dann können die SZ weg. Mit ein paar dazwischen gestreuten PvE Quests um den roten Faden zu erhalten kann dann sicher auch der hartgesottenste PvP Liebhaber leben.
*


3.
Mit der Warhammer Fantasy Welt hat das Game WAR außer dem Namen und der groben Rahmengeschichte nicht wirklich mehr was zu tun. Und bei aller Gleichförmigkeit von Klassen wie Tank, Heiler, DD oder wie sie sonst alle heißen, brauch man sich echt nicht zu wundern das WAR mit dem Genreprimus verglichen und für deutlich zu leicht befunden wird. Man hat die Chance eindeutig verpaßt auch das typische Klassensystem zu modernisieren. Hier wäre es zwingend notwendig gewesen mehr an der Original Vorgabe dranzubleiben und das als Chance zu nutzen. Ein Schattenkrieger der Hochelfen ist nun mal kein Fernkämpfer sondern eher ein perfekter nahezu unsichtbarer Nahkämpfer der sich durch Tarnung, Tücke und List seine Vorteile auf dem Schlachtfeld weit vor der eigentlichen Front sichert. Und ein jahrhundertelang ausgebildeter Schwertmeister ist sicher nicht, durch einen im Level niedrigeren Chaoskrieger der (nach Zeitrechnung der Elfen) gerade mal die Windelzeit hinter sich hat, locker umzuhauen. Und doch passiert genau das im PvP. Und wenn schon einen defensiven und einen offensiven Pfad, dann doch bitte richtig offensiv oder richtig defensiv und nicht immer nur halb halb.


Lange Rede kurzer Sinn, ich denke ich habe einen Vorschlag unter Punkt 2 gemacht der innerhalb sehr kurzer Zeit viele PvP begeisterte Spieler zu WAR locken könnte. Die Frage ist nur, wird WAR das erste Spiel sein das es umsetzt oder werden andere die Chance eher ergreifen.


----------



## heretik (2. Dezember 2008)

nascalos schrieb:


> -wie gesagt fehlt die liebe in der grafik..


Liebe? Du meinst wohl "es ist so wenig bunt und die Schulterteile sind mir zu klein". Ich habe in nem MMORPG selten so liebevolle und versponnene Details gesehen wie in der WAR-Grafik... ob nun in der Rüstung des Treibas verarbeitete Squigteile, aufgespießte Sauköpfe auf Schamanenstäben oder Schneeflocken in Form des Chaossterns.



nascalos schrieb:


> - das fehlende Pve system. pvp? ist schön und gut aber ich finde das sollte mann neben her machen...
> Innis sind einfach pflicht und zwar gescheite
> 
> 
> ...


Wenn ich das so lese war's doch sowieso klar dass du mit der WoW-Erweiterung wieder weg bist, oder? Warum dann hier so tun als hätte WAR auf irgend einer Ebene versagt?



nascalos schrieb:


> Doch die wo sagen es ist zu einfach hupfen auch nur meistens mit den markenitems und haben Blacktempel usw( vor dem patch) noch nie gesehn.
> marken items wurden ja genau für die leute eingeführt dies leicht haben wolln.


WoW ist auch nicht "schwer". Es gibt fast zeitgleich mit neuem Content Unmengen von Guides im Netz, die dann von der geneigten Community bis zum Erbrechen nachgespielt werden. WoW ist unglaublich zeitaufwändig, aber das hat nix mit Schwierigkeit in irgend einer Form zu tun.

Und nochmal on Topic, weil ich schonmal hier drin bin: Mythic muss sich nicht "auf Dauer" dem Druck der Spielergemeinschaft beugen, sie tun es bereits, siehe das nachträgliche Tweaken an allen möglichen Sachen (begonnen bei zusätzlichen Bindepunkten in Kriegslagern für "Instant RVR" über das nachträgliche Balancing bis zu den kommenden Änderungen im OpenRVR, damit endlich auch der lethargischste Karottenesel ins Open gelockt wird).
Ob am Ende ein "WoW 2" daraus wird ist zu bezweifeln, aber Zugeständnisse wurden gemacht und werden auch in Zukunft gemacht werden. Dass das nicht immer jedem Recht ist sollte klar sein.


----------



## heretik (2. Dezember 2008)

nascalos schrieb:


> Man hat die Chance eindeutig verpaßt auch das typische Klassensystem zu modernisieren. Hier wäre es zwingend notwendig gewesen mehr an der Original Vorgabe dranzubleiben und das als Chance zu nutzen. Ein Schattenkrieger der Hochelfen ist nun mal kein Fernkämpfer sondern eher ein perfekter nahezu unsichtbarer Nahkämpfer der sich durch Tarnung, Tücke und List seine Vorteile auf dem Schlachtfeld weit vor der eigentlichen Front sichert.



Phantastische Idee. Damit gibt man der Ordnung ne zweite, fast identische Nahkampftarnerklasse. Aber egal, hauptsache man hat das Archetypensystem durchbrochen und etwas komplett Neues geschaffen, egal ob es spielbar ist oder nicht. 



nascalos schrieb:


> Und ein jahrhundertelang ausgebildeter Schwertmeister ist sicher nicht, durch einen im Level niedrigeren Chaoskrieger der (nach Zeitrechnung der Elfen) gerade mal die Windelzeit hinter sich hat, locker umzuhauen. Und doch passiert genau das im PvP. Und wenn schon einen defensiven und einen offensiven Pfad, dann doch bitte richtig offensiv oder richtig defensiv und nicht immer nur halb halb.



Auch hier wieder: Natürlich kann man auf Archetypen verzichten und jeder Klasse die Möglichkeit geben, sich komplett offensiv oder komplett defensiv zu skillen. Nur verschwimmt dann der klare Charakter der einzelnen Klassen zu einer breiigen Einheitsmasse.
Und dir als Fachmann der WAR-Welt sollte aufgefallen sein, dass diese dahergelaufenen Chaosbarbaren keine typischen Chaosbarbaren sind sondern durch ihre Mutationen eher ein Mittelding aus Barbar und Champion darstellen. Und als Spieler solltest du gegen niedriglevlige Chaosbarbaren kein Problem haben, davon abgesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





nascalos schrieb:


> Lange Rede kurzer Sinn, ich denke ich habe einen Vorschlag unter Punkt 2 gemacht der innerhalb sehr kurzer Zeit viele PvP begeisterte Spieler zu WAR locken könnte. Die Frage ist nur, wird WAR das erste Spiel sein das es umsetzt oder werden andere die Chance eher ergreifen.



Kannst du knicken. WAR dürfte auf absehbare Zeit das einzige Spiel mit diesem extremen Schwerpunkt auf RVR sein. Auf das dünne Eis wird sich so schnell keine Spielefirma mehr wagen. Lieber auf Nummer sicher spielen und nen weiteren PvE-Klon rausbringen (Herr der Ringe gefällig?) als ein an und für sich mit einigen Schönheitsfehlern gelungenes PvP-lastiges Spiel zu machen und sich das weltweite Geheule anzuhören.


----------



## Arpalond (2. Dezember 2008)

Also meiner Meinung nach wurde zu viel von WoW übernommen. (soll kein vergleich sein)
Aber die Scenarien z.b: SC in meinen Augen is der tot des offenen RvR.
In DAoC brauchte man es auch nicht.Natürlich gab es Thidranki oder Molle. Aber das war eher ein offened RvR für kleinere level.
Und da gabs keine halte das Arte oder Schnapp dir die Fahne.
Schafft die Sc ab und es ist wieder im RvR was los. Ich bin nur gespannt wann man die besten Sachen nur noch bekommt wenn man Dungies macht.
Man übernimmt einfach zu viel von WoW meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## Gumja (2. Dezember 2008)

henri schrieb:


> > + Es muss dringend etwas am Open-RvR gemacht werden, speziell bei den Keeps. Es darf den Spielern einfach nicht mehr egal sein (manchmal freuen sie sich sogar darüber weil sie neue Epics kriegen!) wenn ein Keep von der anderen Seite getaked wird. Als Lösung würde ich z.B. spezielle (Daily)Questgeber, die man nur in der Burg antreffen kann, sehen. Das würde für einen längerfristigen Ansporn, das Keep zu halten, sorgen, da man seine Quests ja erledigt haben will. Oder überhaupt ein Quest, das man die Burg so und so lange halten muss, bzw. je länger man sie hält desto mehr exp/gold/besseres Equipt gibts. Einfach eine langfristige Motivation eine Burg zu halten.
> 
> 
> ich glaube nicht das questgeber viel bringen würde den die quest kann ich ja auch holen oder abgeben wenn ich ein burg wieder zurück hole wenn keine gegenspieler mehr da sind


Und? Dann spawnen die Quest NPCs eben erst nach 90 Minuten...
Mir wäre es absolut egal, wie viele (sorry) Idioten rumheulen, dass sie ihr Quest nicht abgeben können, weil die Burg ständig den Besitzer wechselt, nur weil sie zu Faul sind zu deffen...


----------



## Churchak (2. Dezember 2008)

nascalos schrieb:


> - das fehlende Pve system. pvp? ist schön und gut aber ich finde das sollte mann neben her machen...


jup ich gehe auch immer ins Sportstudio und besschwer mich dann das ich da nur Fitnessgeräte hab und es keine große Kuchenbar gibt ............... man wenn es dich nach PvE giert dann teste kein Spiel aus was sich rvr auf die Fahnen geschrieben hat .........


----------



## Náyla. (2. Dezember 2008)

Wobei die Bosse in Lost Vale mehr Anspruch haben, als manch welche aus dem Schwarzen Tempel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

WAR hat ganz guten PvE-Content, nur halt nicht viel. Was auch gut so ist, schließlich wollen wir Leute im oRvR haben und nicht in kleinen Grüppchen in irgendwelchen Höhlen.


----------



## Gromoth (2. Dezember 2008)

Náyla. schrieb:


> Wobei die Bosse in Lost Vale mehr Anspruch haben, als manch welche aus dem Schwarzen Tempel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



100% /sign 

WAR ist auf PvP/RVR ausgelegt! bissl PvE kann niemand schaden aber es geht nunmal hauptsächlich um PvP ^^ deswegen sind wir doch alle hier =D


----------



## Valdarr (2. Dezember 2008)

Gromoth schrieb:


> 100% /sign
> 
> WAR ist auf PvP/RVR ausgelegt! bissl PvE kann niemand schaden aber es geht nunmal hauptsächlich um PvP ^^ deswegen sind wir doch alle hier =D



Leider nein. Es gibt durchaus den ein oder anderen der mit falschen Vorstellungen zu War kam bzw. die ein oder andere Ankündigung im Vorfeld (War is everywhere etc.) als voll funktionsfähig und ausgereift erwarteten. Denke mal der ein oder andere wusste schon das PvE nicht im Vordergrund steht, aber hat trotzdem mehr erwartet.

und by the way. Entschlack mal bitte deine Signatur(en). Des ist ja grausam und 1-2 tuns auch.

greetz


----------



## Gromoth (2. Dezember 2008)

Valdarr schrieb:


> und by the way. Entschlack mal bitte deine Signatur(en). Des ist ja grausam und 1-2 tuns auch.
> 
> greetz



Da is aber einer neidisch =P



Valdarr schrieb:


> Leider nein. Es gibt durchaus den ein oder anderen der mit falschen Vorstellungen zu War kam bzw. die ein oder andere Ankündigung im Vorfeld (War is everywhere etc.) als voll funktionsfähig und ausgereift erwarteten. Denke mal der ein oder andere wusste schon das PvE nicht im Vordergrund steht, aber hat trotzdem mehr erwartet.



Zumindest Ich persönlich spiele WAR wegen PvP/RvR... gegen eine nette PQ sagt keiner was aber ich denke wir spielen alle WAR wegen dem PvP content...  Wer wohl mehr für PvE ist hat sich wohl oder übel das falsche Game ausgesucht.


----------



## heretik (2. Dezember 2008)

Ja, hauptsächlich sind wir neidisch, dass du es geschafft hast, ne halbseitige Signatur zu bauen. Das würden wir alle auch gern können.

Immerhin kannst du mit Fug und Recht behaupten, dass du dein gesamtes Leben in ne vierstöckige Signatur kriegst. Wer kann das sonst schon von sich sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DeeeRoy (2. Dezember 2008)

Gromoth schrieb:


> Da is aber einer neidisch =P



http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=27524 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pbODW (2. Dezember 2008)

Der einzige Grund, weshalb ich (das ist meine ganz persönliche Einstellung) überhaupt einen Online-Titel spiele ist der, dass ich nicht gegen irgendwelche NPCs antreten muss. Will ich so etwas haben, spiele ich einfach einen Singleplayer Titel, wie das -allen Unkenrufen zum Trotz- gut gelungene Fallout 3.

Warhammer Online ist deshalb vom Konzept her mit seinen beiden Kriegsparteien genau die richtige Spielwiese für mich, nur scheint es nun wirklich fast keinen Spieler zu interessieren, dass es sich um ein RvR basiertes Spiel handelt.

Gestern abend wieder so ein Beispiel: Im T3 greift die Ordnung eine Burg an, da ich in der Nähe war, hab ich vorbeigeguckt und tatsächlich trieb sich eine Rotte Ordler in unserer Burg rum.

Ich habs im Regionalchat verkündet, in der Ally, ich hab im nahen Lager sogar Spieler direkt angequatscht, null Interesse. Da dies nun wiederholt vorkam und auch auf verschiedenen Servern, stellt sich mir doch so langsam die Frage, ob das Spiel als RvR-Spiel eine Zukunft hat. Es scheint mir einfach die Basis zu fehlen.

Die Idee ist imo gut, doch wenn die nicht angenomemn wird, hat es sich halt irgendwann erledigt.


----------



## Friend (2. Dezember 2008)

pbODW schrieb:


> Der einzige Grund, weshalb ich (das ist meine ganz persönliche Einstellung) überhaupt einen Online-Titel spiele ist der, dass ich nicht gegen irgendwelche NPCs antreten muss. Will ich so etwas haben, spiele ich einfach einen Singleplayer Titel, wie das -allen Unkenrufen zum Trotz- gut gelungene Fallout 3.
> 
> Warhammer Online ist deshalb vom Konzept her mit seinen beiden Kriegsparteien genau die richtige Spielwiese für mich, nur scheint es nun wirklich fast keinen Spieler zu interessieren, dass es sich um ein RvR basiertes Spiel handelt.
> 
> ...



Aber warum wird es denn nicht angenommen?
Weil es keinen Grund gibt sich im RvR herum zu schlagen!
Immer wenn aufgrund eines Events Quests im RvR zu erledigen waren konnte man kurzfristig erkennen das RvR Gefechte stattfanden. Sobald die Quests aber erledigt waren gab es kein RvR mehr. Und das täglich Bäumchen wechsel dich Spiel der Keepraids durch die 2 Fraktionen zu unterschiedlichen Zeiten zeigt doch nur deutlich auf das beide Seiten kein Interesse daran haben sich groß im RvR Gebiet zu kloppen. Es bringt ihnen ja nix. Für RP und EP kann man sich schneller und besser in den SZ kloppen.

Wenn ich doch ein RvR/PvP Spiel auf den Markt bringe dann kann ich doch nicht über 50 % Anteil PvE da reinhauen. Schaut euch doch mal die Kartenverteilung an. Also warum nicht:

Beispiel Startgebiet:
Der Ansatz ist doch super direkt in den Konflikt zu starten, doch anstatt zb. beim Imperium in Grimmenhagen als Mensch gegen NPC bei den brennenden Dorfhäusern zu kämpfen um die (frei erfundenes Beispiel) Quest töte 5 Chaosbarbaren zu erfüllen, sollte die Gegner keine NPC's sondern die echten Chaosbarbaren sein. Meint, beide Seiten erhalten den Auftrag jeweils 5 der Gegenseite bei den brennenden Häusern zu töten. Die einen um die Brände zu löschen und die anderen um die Gebäude bis zu den Grundmauern runter zu fackeln.

Konkret würde ich damit vorschlagen jede örtlich klar definierte jetzige PvE Quest zu einer RvR/PvP Quest zu machen mit vielen kleinen örtlich klar abgegrenzten RvR Gebieten. Beispiel als RvR Gebiete im T1 Bereich Imperium: Brennende Häuser in Grimmenhagen, Mühle, Bauernhof, Strand, usw.
Also lieber 20 kleine RvR Gebiete mit den gegenseitigen Quests - Destro muß 5 Kühe killen, Order muß 2 Minuten verhindern das alle 5 Kühe gekillt werden - als immer ein großes PvE und ein großes RvR Gebiet pro T Region. Somit schafft man Abwechlung und anhaltenden Spielspaß und garantiert PvP weil alle Seiten gezwungen sind um vorwärts zu kommen diese RvR/PvP Quests zu erfüllen. Dann können die SZ weg. Mit ein paar dazwischen gestreuten PvE Quests um den roten Faden zu erhalten kann dann sicher auch der hartgesottenste PvP Liebhaber leben.

So sehe für mich ein Lösungsansatz aus. Aber immer nur darüber ärgern was einem nicht gefällt oder bei WoW ist eh alles besser oder schlechter kann man ja wirklich nicht mehr hören. 

WAR mehr zu einem RvR/PvP Spiel machen und nicht immer mehr zu einem WoW Addon


----------



## heretik (2. Dezember 2008)

Friend schrieb:


> Aber warum wird es denn nicht angenommen?
> Weil es keinen Grund gibt sich im RvR herum zu schlagen!



Da liegt meiner Meinung auch der Hund begraben. 

Manche mögen sagen "Pah, früher in DAoC gab's doch eigentlich auch keinen Grund zu deffen und wir habens trotzdem gemacht".

Stimmt, haben wir. Allerdings gab's da auch keinen Grund die Burg dem Gegner kampflos zu überlassen... im Gegensatz zu WAR in der jetzigen Fassung.

Wie schon gesagt, derzeit hat sich offenbar ein versetztes Rundlaufsystem bewährt: Eine Faktion beginnt in einer Zone alles zu erobern, und wenn sie fertig sind erobert die andere Faktion alles wieder zurück, während die erste Faktion schon die nächste Zone erobert. So haben alle was davon und man muss sich nicht unnötig anstrengen. PvP gibt's ja in den Szenarien.

Ich könnte kotzen... und hoffentlich wird das in Bälde mal korrigiert.


----------



## Areson (2. Dezember 2008)

Friend schrieb:


> Beispiel Startgebiet:
> Der Ansatz ist doch super direkt in den Konflikt zu starten, doch anstatt zb. beim Imperium in Grimmenhagen als Mensch gegen NPC bei den brennenden Dorfhäusern zu kämpfen um die (frei erfundenes Beispiel) Quest töte 5 Chaosbarbaren zu erfüllen, sollte die Gegner keine NPC's sondern die echten Chaosbarbaren sein. Meint, beide Seiten erhalten den Auftrag jeweils 5 der Gegenseite bei den brennenden Häusern zu töten. Die einen um die Brände zu löschen und die anderen um die Gebäude bis zu den Grundmauern runter zu fackeln.
> 
> 
> WAR mehr zu einem RvR/PvP Spiel machen und nicht immer mehr zu einem WoW Addon




Sowas kann man aber mit einem Stein, Schere, Papier System vergessen. Was sollen die Klassen machen, die egal was sie versuchen, einen Chaosbarbaren nicht klein bekommen? Maschinisten z.B. Für die wäre es unmöglich diese Quest zu beenden.


----------



## Toros (2. Dezember 2008)

du und dein maschinist, stell dir nen anderen char vor den du killen mußt und nicht den chaosbarbar.

was ich nicht verstehe warum es in war einen grund gibt dem gegner die burg kampflos zu überlassen?
um dann später die burg selbst wieder zu holen? wegen den belohnungen mal wieder grml.

meiner meinung nach, habe ich auch schon geschrieben hat wow die leute wirklich versaut, jeder will etwas haben für das was er tut.
in daoc gabs nur gute kämpfe, das hat gereicht.

und ich bin auch in war weil ich pvp machen will und das ohne wochenlang doofe pve dungeons zu farmen um an ausrüstung zu kommen.
Wie schon gesagt wurde, wenn ich pve will spiele ich alleine. war wurde als pvp spiel ausgeschrieben, wer sich jetzt über fehlendes pve beschwert.......
dem kann ich wirklich nicht helfen.

grössere RvR gebiete wären aber ne tolle sache, ich träume ja immer noch von den 6 vs 6; 12 vs 12 kämpfen.


----------



## Churchak (2. Dezember 2008)

Toros schrieb:


> meiner meinung nach, habe ich auch schon geschrieben hat wow die leute wirklich versaut, jeder will etwas haben für das was er tut.
> in daoc gabs nur gute kämpfe, das hat gereicht.


der war mal gut *lautlach* 
in DaoC war die belohung halt nicht der drop eines set teils sondern der super schnitt an RP pro stunde! sicher hat da auch noch nen gewisses reichsgefühl mit reingespielt wobei das nach 2 jahren auch arg abflachte! nicht umsonst warn doch so DC-west und ganz früher emma wall so beliebt.da musste man sein köpel ned ansträngen,sondern konnte eingebettet in den zerg selbst hirntot noch nen guten RP schnitt fahren.


----------



## heretik (2. Dezember 2008)

Churchak schrieb:


> der war mal gut *lautlach*
> in DaoC war die belohung halt nicht der drop eines set teils sondern der super schnitt an RP pro stunde! sicher hat da auch noch nen gewisses reichsgefühl mit reingespielt wobei das nach 2 jahren auch arg abflachte! nicht umsonst warn doch so DC-west und ganz früher emma wall so beliebt.da musste man sein köpel ned ansträngen,sondern konnte eingebettet in den zerg selbst hirntot noch nen guten RP schnitt fahren.



Mein Reden. Gib den "guten alten Hardcore-DAoClern" das jetzige WAR-System (Burg raiden bringt Equip plus RP, Burg deffen magere RP plus RP für Kills, die man sich allerdings in Szenarien besser erfarmen kann), und dir würden die Haare zu Berge stehen.


----------



## Alwina (2. Dezember 2008)

Friend schrieb:


> Aber warum wird es denn nicht angenommen?
> Weil es keinen Grund gibt sich im RvR herum zu schlagen!
> Immer wenn aufgrund eines Events Quests im RvR zu erledigen waren konnte man kurzfristig erkennen das RvR Gefechte stattfanden. Sobald die Quests aber erledigt waren gab es kein RvR mehr. Und das täglich Bäumchen wechsel dich Spiel der Keepraids durch die 2 Fraktionen zu unterschiedlichen Zeiten zeigt doch nur deutlich auf das beide Seiten kein Interesse daran haben sich groß im RvR Gebiet zu kloppen. Es bringt ihnen ja nix. Für RP und EP kann man sich schneller und besser in den SZ kloppen.
> 
> ...




Und wie regelst du das mit der unterschiedlichen Anzahl von Spielern auf beiden Seiten , denke das die Bevölkerungstechnisch unterlegene Seite es doch etwas schwieriger haben dürfte dann diese Quests zu erledigen und irgendwann dann komplett die Lust am Spiel verliert .


----------



## Areson (2. Dezember 2008)

Toros schrieb:


> du und dein maschinist, stell dir nen anderen char vor den du killen mußt und nicht den chaosbarbar.




Ach und was denn für eine Klasse? Welche Klasse kann denn der Maschinist im 1on1 killen? Oder nehmen wir ganz andere Klassen? Quest "Töte mit deinem Hexenjäger 5 Jünger" ? Das selbe in grün. Das Prinzip eines Stein Schere Papier Systems ist nun mal, das eine Klasse immer gegen die andere gewinnt. (Wobei ich nicht ganz weiß, gegen welche Klasse der Maschinist immer gewinnen soll  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) Wie soll man das denn in Quests einbauen? Unmöglich.


----------



## xaxoon (3. Dezember 2008)

der fehler von mythic war, die schlachtfelder einzuführen. sind die eigentlich auch von wow abgekupfert, oder gab/gibt es die auch in DAOC?

denk mal nach, was wäre denn *ohne *schlachtfelder in WAR?
wer von den alten wow'lern kennt nicht die gute alte zeit nach dem wow release, als open pvp überall passierte? damals war es doch dort genau das selbe. kaum wurden die beschXXXX schlachtfelder (scenarien) eingeführt, gab es kein open pvp mehr. nur mehr geganke, wenn überhaupt - und ehre (XP) farmen in scenarien, ohne hirn und verstand. so wie jetzt in WAR.

bin mir sicher das WAR ohne scenarios jetzt anders dastehen würde.


----------



## Katalmacht (3. Dezember 2008)

Wenn sie die DAoC BGs eingeführt hätten , hätten wir alle mehr Freude gutes altes Thidranki usw.... also die in WAR sind reine WOW Geschichten.In DAoc wurden die aber erst sehr spät eingeführt und waren eher als Spielwiese für Twinks gedacht war aber irre spassig dort gabs auch eine Festung zu erobern und alle 3 Reichen haben sich drum gezanckt.

Ich denke auch das sich RVR allgemein besser machen lässt wenn es mehr als 2 Fraktionen gibt also 3 so wie in DAoC auch wenn das mehr aufwand für die Entwickler ist aber 3 Fraktionen sind hws genau das richtige für RVR einfach weil dan mehr Spielraum ist es immer interessanter ist wenn es nicht immer nur hin und hergeht sonder auch mal der 3 sich ins Fäustchen lacht.

Naja in WAR war das ja nicht machbar aber ich hoffe eh sowieso noch immer auf DAoC Reloaded..

Und nochwas zu den SC ich denke auch wenn es die in WAR nicht gäbe hätte sich das Spiel anders entwickelt und würde jetzt einigen mehr Freude machen , weil ich persönlich hasse dieses langweilige ewig immer gleiche SZ spielen aber es gibt ja Leute  und das wird woll so ca. die Hälfte der Spieler sein die von 0 -40 nicht viel anderes tun als übereinandergestapelt in nem Kriegslager stehen und warten bis das nächste aufgeht. Also echt ohne den Dreck währe warscheinlich wirklich eingies besser geworden.


----------



## Catwar (3. Dezember 2008)

Habe vieles in dem Thread gelesen, und es macht Hoffnung, das es ein grosse Anzahl Spieler gibt die, die Kernproplematik erkannt haben.



Lyiasal schrieb:


> in der warband wurde gefragt  "gemma deffen"
> antwort
> nö lass die doch die burgen holen, so kommen wir an die beutel, deffen bringt ja nix.



Wenn dieser Satz endgültig aus dem Chat verschwindet, ist Mythic auf dem richtigen Weg. Sehr viele gute Ideen wurden hier schon gepostet, wie man es besser machen kann.Nun liegt es an den GOA-Scouts diese Vorschläge zu den Mytic-Entwicklern zu tragen.


----------



## Der-abyssische-Rat.de (3. Dezember 2008)

Ich kanns echt nicht mehr lesen.

Erst meckert man das The Burning Crusade zu gut war und deswegen WAR sich so verspätete,
und nun heisst es WoW hätte die Leute versaut, die sind jetzt nicht mehr in der Lage gute Spiele zu erkennen, weil WoW ja so scheiße ist.

Hört ihr euch selbst noch reden? Es ist klar das ihr um euer Spiel kämpfen wollt und verdammt nochmal sauer seid das nun alles in die Grütze geht. Aber die Tatsachen verdrehen ist auch nicht die schöne Art. Ich bin froh mit WAR aufgehört zu haben, denn bei WoW ist jetzt endlich wieder ordentlich was los.

Und btw. der Vorschlag 5 Spieler der anderen Fraktion zu töten ist 1.) von WoW geklaut (Grizzlyhügel) und 2.) wie soll das gehen bei den Geisterservern von WAR?


----------



## heretik (3. Dezember 2008)

Der-abyssische-Rat.de schrieb:


> Erst meckert man das The Burning Crusade zu gut war und deswegen WAR sich so verspätete,



Selten so nen Dreck gelesen. Der allgemeine Konsensus ist, dass WAR zu FRÜH veröffentlicht wurde. Und ich bitte dich... weil BC zu GUT war? Jesus Christus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DeeeRoy (3. Dezember 2008)

Der-abyssische-Rat.de schrieb:


> Hört ihr euch selbst noch reden? Es ist klar das ihr um euer Spiel kämpfen wollt und verdammt nochmal sauer seid das nun alles in die Grütze geht.



So n schmarn...

Damit hast du dir mit dem 4. Post schon ein Denkmal gesetzt. Aber dein Name sagt schon alles...

Einen Servernamen als nick zu benutzen überzeugt mich von deinem Einfallsreichtum und objektiver Meinung (plus Schleichwerbung)   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ist doch schön, wenn du mit WoW dein Spiel gefunden hast nur stell hier bitte nicht irgendwelche Meinungen von dir als Tatsachen hin. 

Danke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brutus Warhammer (3. Dezember 2008)

Môrticielle schrieb:


> Die Ironie an der Sache ist ja, daß das Publikum, auf das Mythic abzielte, mit offenem RvR sowieso nichts anfangen kann. Die stehen nur von morgens bis abends vor den Anmelde-NPCs für die Szenarien und sind im Open-RvR nie zu sehen, selbst wenn nur 100 Meter neben ihnen eine Riesenschlacht tobt (schon live erlebt).



Was vielleicht daran liegen kann das die "Riesenschlachten" eher ne Mini Version sind und immer gleich ablaufen, da kann man auch gleich Szenario spielen.
Und da es hier ja um Wow geht, das Open PvP Gebiet mit frei steuerbaren Fahrzeugen etc erfreut sich in Wow grösster Beliebtheit.

Vom PvE System in War brauch man ja garnicht mehr zu sprechen.


----------



## CptChicken (3. Dezember 2008)

Oh jeh! Wenn ich hier schon höre dass Leute zu ihrem Glück "gezwungen" werden sollen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ist es so schwer zu begreifen dass man Motivation nicht durch Druck erreichen kann? Wenn hier gefordert wird, dass es sich nicht mehr lohenen soll Szenarien zu spielen oder diese ganz abgeschafft werden sollen dann frage ich mich ernsthaft ob die Autoren auch mehr Szenarien spielen würden wenn man das RvR abschafft...

Das Einzige was ihr mMn damit erreichen würdet ist, dass Spieler denen diese "Spielart" gefällt zu Guild Wars, WoW oder anderen MMORPGS gehen würden um dort glücklich zu sein und die Server noch leerer werden bzw. das RvR noch weiter stirbt.

Jeder der diesen Spielern "ihr" Spiel madig machen will (durch weniger oder gar keinen Ruf, keine drops,...) ist in meinen Augen intollerant und denkt nicht über seinen Tellerrand hinaus.

Wenn Mythic mehr Spieler erreichen / halten will geht das mMn nicht mit einer Annäherung an WoW (Guild Wars hat ebenfalls nahezu kein PvE und lebt allein vom PvP) sondern wie bereits gesagt wurde durch eine steigerung der eigenen Stärke. Baut das PvP (sowohl in Szenarien, als auch im RvR Bereich weiter aus).

Doch der erste und wichtigste Schritt um mMn überleben zu können ist mit einem Image Verlust verbunden. Trennt euch endlich von den ganzen Geisterservern! Es mag zwar ein Schritt zurück sein aber wenn weiterhin neue Spieler auf Servern anfangen die nahezu ausgestorben sind bleiben sie keine 2 Wochen bei dem Spiel. Lieber änder ich notfalls den Namen meines Chars als dass ich weiterhin vergeblich auf Szenarien warte die am Tag 2x aufgehen.
Der Transfer ist ein erster Schritt aber konsequenter Weise sollten die überzähligen Server komplett gelöscht werden um eine weitere "Vergeisterung" zu verhindern. 6 Server würden mMn vollkommen ausreichen (1RP, 1 ORP, 2 normale, 2 ORVR) und auch eine höhere Beteiligung in den SZ UND am offenen RvR ermöglichen. 

Auf Egrimm habe ich es nicht geschafft die Quests für den SG abzuschließen da das Szenario für die Fabrik zwischen 19:00 und 22:30 kein einziges Mal aufging (über mehrere Tage hinweg habe ich es geschafft 1x ins Szenario zu kommen). Sowas demotiviert ungemein. Und wenn ich auf Huss nach Mitspielern in meinem Gebiet suche finde ich meist nicht mehr als 2-5 andere Spieler.

Mein persönliches Fazit: Wenn die vorhandenen Spieler auf weniger Server zusammengelegt werden steigert dies die Aktivität im Bereich Szenarien und ORvR. Eine "Madigmachung" der Szenarien oder eine Annäherung an WoW (Rufgefarme,...) verschlimmert die Lage nur noch weiter.


----------



## Peithon (3. Dezember 2008)

Das größte Problem ist einfach die Unausgeglichenheit vieler Server. Auf Egrimm bin ich mit meinem Schwarzork im T2 und T3 in die Questgebiete der Ordnung gegangen und habe dort auch nur vereinzelte Seelen getroffen. Die restlichen 10-20 Ordler haben sich vermutlich in den Szenarien getummelt. Für Leute, die bei der bevölkerteren Fraktion sind, ist es immer einfach zu sagen: Kommt doch mal raus, nehmt doch mal Burgen ein. Jedoch hat die Ordnung aufgrund der zahlenmäßigen Unterlegenheit keine Chance. Dazu kommt noch, dass einige Klassen der Zerstörung, wie der Schwarzork den Ordnungsklassen überlegen sind. 

Mir bringt es wenig Spaß, wenn wir als Zerstörung die Szenarien gegen die Ordnung 500:0 gewinnen. Oft ist es so, dass in den Szenarien eine Gruppe, die andere völlig auseinander nimmt. Ausgeglichene Szenarien gibt es vielleicht zu 1/4. Wenn ich auf Egrimm einlogge, dann stehe ich meist nur herum, und bekomme alle 20 Minuten, manchmal länger, selten kürzer, eine Einladung für die Schlangenpassage. Man ist da schon so festgewurzelt, dass man einfach keine Lust mehr hat eine Burg zu verteidigen. 

Ohne die Szenarien hätte ich das Spiel auf jeden Fall schon abgemeldet. Mit den 3 Beuteln in der Burg, finde ich das schon einen guten Ansatz. Es müsste aber noch viel mehr Ruf geben. Ein Ordnungsspieler im T4 wird etwa 4-10k Ruf in T4-Szenarien, innerhalt einer Stunde machen. Burgen müssten also mindestens 2-3k Ruf nach einer Stunde Schlacht geben. Also ich werde vermutlich einen RDS auf Averland anfangen, weil dort mehr los ist und ich so die unterlegene Ordnung unterstütze. 

Was mir vollkommen schleierhaft ist, ist die Tatsache, dass es keine Realmpools für Szenarien gibt. In Zeiten von Schichtarbeit und Ladenöffnungszeiten bis 22 Uhr müssen in einem PvP-Spiel zumindest die Szenarien von 11-4 Uhr laufen. Teilweise muss ich schon fast sagen, dass in WoW wirklich mehr PvP ging. An die Warsong-Zeiten im 30er und 50er Bereich oder Schlachten um Tarens Mühle kann ich mich noch gut erinnern. Ein Problem ist bei WAR auch, dass auf RvR-Servern 21er im T1-, 31er- im T2- und 40er im T4-Gebiet mitmischen können. Gegen diese hat man als 11er, 22er oder 35er einfach keine Chance.


----------



## toratz (3. Dezember 2008)

Was meint ihr warum so viele WOW-Zocker zu WAR gewechselt sind? Sicher nicht weil sie eine WOW2 wollten.

Was eindeutig fehlt sind gescheide Instanzen. Ich habe bis jetzt zwei gesehen und naja ... das ist nichts besonderes.
Instanzen waren in WoW einfach reizvoller! Es hat mehr Spaß gemacht einen Boss zu legen. In WAR ist das irgendwie langweilig.

Man hat eine Höhle in der stehen ein paar Trash Mobs und im Eck ein Boss. Es ist nicht gerade kreativ gelöst.


NUR mit RVR wird sich WAR wohl nicht halten können. Es müsste mehr Anreize auf LEVEL 40 geben.
Aber was das angeht ist es jetzt schon um Welten besser als WOW. Das Offene PVP in WoW war ja mal voll der Witz.

Zum RVR: Bin Destro auf Averland. Da ist eigentlich recht viel geboten und immer was los!
ABER
Wenn allerdings eine Burg von uns eingenommen wurde wird diese NICHT verteidigt !! Alle rennen weiter zu nächsten Flagge oder warten im Warcamp bis die Ordis die Burg wieder eingenommen haben. Da muss Mythic noch einiges verbessern (ist ja in Planung) ..


----------



## DeeeRoy (3. Dezember 2008)

toratz schrieb:


> Was meint ihr warum so viele WOW-Zocker zu WAR gewechselt sind? Sicher nicht weil sie eine WOW2 wollten.
> 
> Was eindeutig fehlt sind gescheide Instanzen. Ich habe bis jetzt zwei gesehen und naja ... das ist nichts besonderes.
> Instanzen waren in WoW einfach reizvoller! Es hat mehr Spaß gemacht einen Boss zu legen. In WAR ist das irgendwie langweilig.
> ...



Meinst du mit dem ersten Satz dich auch selber? Wenn ja, ist dein Beitrag ein extremer Wiederspruch in sich selbst!


----------



## heretik (3. Dezember 2008)

toratz schrieb:


> Was meint ihr warum so viele WOW-Zocker zu WAR gewechselt sind? Sicher nicht weil sie eine WOW2 wollten.
> 
> Was eindeutig fehlt sind gescheide Instanzen. Ich habe bis jetzt zwei gesehen und naja ... das ist nichts besonderes.
> Instanzen waren in WoW einfach reizvoller! Es hat mehr Spaß gemacht einen Boss zu legen. In WAR ist das irgendwie langweilig.



Ich will kein zweites WoW, aber es wäre fein, wenn alles wie in WoW wäre?


----------



## Eddishar (3. Dezember 2008)

Ich glaube schon, dass Mythic ein bissel dazu gezwungen wird, sich an Wow anzupassen. Es haben sich nämlich viele Spieler mit den falschen Erwartungen an WAR heran gewagt, die bei WoW viel besser aufgehoben wären, allerdings vergessen haben, was sie bei WoW haben/hatten.

Als WAR angekündigt wurde und die Infos immer zahlreicher, fand ich das Spiel interessant - habe aber ganz bewusst darauf verzichtet, es anzuspielen, wie ich das z.B. bei Tabula Rasa, Pirates of the Burning Sea, Herr der Ringe und auch Age of Conan getan habe. Und zwar weil ich wusste, dass es ein DAOC-Nachfolger werden sollte. Und ich bin einfach kein PvP- bzw. RvR-Spieler.

Soweit ich wusste, sollte WAR aber genau darauf ausgerichtet sein. Allerdings scheinen viele PvE-Spieler dort hingegangen zu sein, die dann mit dem Abo-Gebühren-Argument in der Hand nach mehr PvE-Content gewedelt haben. Und die guten alten PvP-/RvR-Spieler sind in der Masse unter gegangen ... scheinbar.

Ich würde es besser finden, wenn WAR sich einen feuchten um den PvE-Content kümmern würde, und WoW endlich dem PvP den Rücken kehren würde ... dann müsste sich keiner der Spieler-Gemeinschaften mit dem anderen "Volk" herum ärgern ... aber darauf kann man wohl lange warten. Als Mythic- oder Blizz-Entscheider würde ich sowas auf keinen Fall zulassen, die Verluste wären viel zu groß. Schade, dass wirtschaftliche Interessen die Spieler-Interessen manchmal unmöglich machen.


----------



## Toros (3. Dezember 2008)

@churchatx

es ging mir nicht um easy punkte abfarmen im emain macha zerg.
ich rede von viel spass mit 8 vs 8. das standen bei uns nicht die punkte im vordergrund (die zu der zeit noch gar nichts brachten), sonder der spass am rvr.
auch wenn das schwer zu glauben sein mag.

@abysische rat
du hast das falsch verstanden, wow hat die spieler in der hinsicht versaut, dass immer etwas bei rumspringen muß wenn man etwas tut. Spass macht anscheinend nur, wenn man bessere items bekommt usw. ich schreibe nicht, dass wowo schlecht ist, es ist schlecht mit seinem pvp content bzw. bietet nicht das was ich mir unter wow vorstelle.  und ich gönne euch volle server und massig action, jeder kann spielen was er möchte und was ihm spass macht.

@toratz
stimmt es wurde gewechselt, weil es kein wow2 sein sollte, sondern ein rvr spiel. das letzte was ich also brauche sind doofe instanzen, die sind der grund warum ich kein wow spiele.

@cptchicken
ja eine zusammenlegung der server wie es mit kemmler begonnen wurde halte ich für sinnvoll, fakt ist, dass die reinen rvrler nicht so zahlreich vertreten sind wie die pveler => es wurden wohl zu beginn zu viele server eröffnet.

Hatte M. davon geträumt gleiche Spielerzahlen mit dem RvR content zu bekommen wie wow haben sie sich etwas verkalkuliert.
Genau wie die Leute, die sich hier über den fehlenden PvE content in WAR beschweren, bzw. die haben sich schlecht informiert.


----------



## Slaargh (3. Dezember 2008)

Immer diese langweiligen, nutzlosen Debatten...

Wann rafft Ihr endlich das es nicht immer nur A (PvE) ODER B (PvP) sein muss. Man kann es auch prima mit einander verbinden. Viele haben sich mit WAR genau DAS erhofft. Ich bin einer davon.

A oder B = Langweilig. A + B = viel mehr Möglichkeiten, ergo mehr Spaß. Die gesunde Mischung macht's. PvE-Content ins Spiel zu bringen bedeutet nicht gleich das es ein WoW 2 wird. Immer diese dummen Argumente. Ich bin mir auch ziemlich sicher das genau dass passieren wird, denn sonst werden die WAR-Server bald Geisterserver sein. 

Glaubt ihr nicht? Warten wir es einfach ab.


----------



## Tünnes (3. Dezember 2008)

WAR ist einfach eine Mega Enttäuschung geworden. Nicht nur das der PvE Inhakt keinen Spaß macht die Welt viel zu klein und liniar aufgebaut ist, nein auch das viel zitierte "War is everywhere findet nicht statt.
Vielleicht hätte man pve einfach komplett weglassen sollen um wirklich eine Kriegssituation zu schaffen, dann wäre es auch eine Alternative zu WoW geworden aber mit einem schlechten PvE und einem nicht stattfindenden PvP kommt man da nicht weiter.


----------



## RealHaspa (3. Dezember 2008)

Ich frag mich immer warum ihr der Meinung seit das WoW die Spieler verhunzt hat.

WoW hat sich über 4 Jahre Entwickelt und das auf Basis der Spieler die dieses Spiel spielen. 10 Millionen Menschen wollen BlinkBlink, die Restlichen geschätzt 3 Millionen die die grösseren MMORPG spielen, wollen PvP, RvR, RP, Geschichte und spielen genau deshalb was andres. Aber der Grossteil willst halt nicht.

IHR macht das Spiel, mit Geweine, Kritik, Kommentare etc etc.

WAR hat Euch alle Möglichkeiten geboten RvR zu betreiben, aber der Grossteil der Spieler hat es nicht angenommen, sie wollen Items, Belohnung, Titel, mächtiche Bossfights, Instanzen. Darauf reagiert Mythic und nichts weiter.

Blizzard hat der Masse gegeben was sie wollte und tut es weiterhin, jedes Game was annähernd soviele Menschen begeistern will muss das auch tun oder bleibt ein Nischen Produkt.


----------



## heretik (3. Dezember 2008)

RealHaspa schrieb:


> Blizzard hat der Masse gegeben was sie wollte und tut es weiterhin, jedes Game was annähernd soviele Menschen begeistern will muss das auch tun oder bleibt ein Nischen Produkt.



Jedes MMORPG, das gegen WoW anstinken will, muss sich in irgend einem Punkt klar von WoW abgrenzen. Genau das zu bieten was WoW bietet reicht in keinster Weise, denn da bleiben die BlinkBlink-Spieler halt lieber gleich bei ihren Leisten.


----------



## RealHaspa (3. Dezember 2008)

Du hast es immer noch net begriffen. Es geht nicht um WoW, es geht um das KONZEPT von WoW.

Und Fakt ist das Konzept welches Blizzard fährt ist atm das was die Leute wollen.

Grenzt du dich ab, passiert das was mit AoC, WAR, EQ, EQ2, HdRO passiert, du bist und bleibst ein Nischen Produkt.

Das muss nicht schlecht sein, aber dann darf man sich halt auch net beschweren das es Geisterserver gibt oder kein RvR stattfindet obwohl das Spiel sich dadurch "abgrenzt".

Die Entwickler geben Euch eine Plattform, was daraus entsteht liegt bei Euch. Sucht also die Probleme bei Euch und nicht bei den Entwicklern. Die könne sicherlich Probleme lösen aber die Entstehung liegt zum Grossteil bei den Spielern.

Kleines Beispiel:

Zu anfang von WAR konnte man auf alle Items die im SC gefallen sind würfeln, Bedarf, Gier oder Passen.

Es dropt ein Item, deutlich zu sehen für Zauberer. Was passiert. Es sind zwei Zauberer im SC beide würfeln Bedarf (macht ja auch Sinn), 3 Leute sehen oh Zauberer, bin ich nicht, aber wenn die es nicht wollen mach ich mal Gier (auch ok dafür ist ja GIER da). Bleiben also von 12 Leuten im SC noch 7 übrig und was machen die JAAAA drücken Bedarf (kann man ja beim Händler verscheuern).

So Problem entsteht weil 7 Leute ihr Hirn nicht einschalten. Also wird auf den Foren rumgeflennt das Mythic Mist gebaut hat und das Ändern soll. Was sie dann auch tun.

Bei diesem Beispiel gehts nicht darum das Mythic richtig reagiert hat sondern darum das die "Dummheit", "Gier", "Skrupellosigkeit" der Mehrheit der Spieler diesen Schritt überhaupt erst Notwendig gemacht hat.

Und das ist nur ein kleines Beispiel dafür wie die Spieler den Verlauf eines MMORPGs beeinflussen.

Ihr wollt RvR ? dann MACHT es aber es ist natürlich einfacher Mythic zu beschimpfen das sie endlich mal an ihren Game was tun müssen. Da von den 750 k Spieler scheinbar 80 % kein RvR betreiben liegt wohl nicht daran das es nicht Möglich ist sondern das sie es nicht WOLLEN.

Da kann sich WAR noch so sehr abgrenzen, es bedeutet lediglich das ein gutes Spiel vor die Hunde geht.

Das ganze ist im übrigen so Alt wie die Menschheit. Noch ein Beispiel aus der Computer Szene? Dann denkt mal an Windoofs und Unix. Na na na erinnert sich wer ?

Windoofs gibt der Masse was sie will und ist somit das meistverbreiteste Produkt auf der Welt, ist es das besere Produkt ? Laut der Masse ja, laut Experten, Nein. Die benutzten Unix, aber sie sind die Minderheit, was passiert nun über Jahre mit Unix ? Ja es gibt inzwischen Klone die nahezu Exakt aussehen wie ein Windoofs und schwupps hat sich die Verbreitung von Unix in den letzten 4 Jahren verfünffacht. Klingt Merkwürdig ist aber so.

Gewöhnt Euch dran.


----------



## Toros (3. Dezember 2008)

Warum ich der Meinung bin, dass WoW die MMORPG Szene verhunzt hat?

Weil es diese Art von Spiel der breiten Masse zugänglich gemacht hat.
Weder in UO noch in DAoC war so eine breite Masse an Itemgeilen Idioten (egoisten) oder wie sie früher hiessen "CS Kiddies" (die nennt man jetzt schon "WoW Kiddies") zu finden. Eingentlich muß man seit WoW das "RP" aus MMORPG wegstreichen, denn mit RP hat es nicht mehr viel zu tun.
Darum sage ich noch immer, das WoW diese Welt nachteilig verändert hat in meinen Augen verhunzt.

Ich hoffte, dass WAR ein Nischenspiel für die RvRler wird. Auch diese Gemeinschft sollte groß genug sein um das Spiel lohnend zu machen.
Das Spiel jetzt PvElastiger zu machen treibt es immer mehr in Richtung WoW und das kann nicht der richtige Weg sein, denn da kommt so schnell nichts an WoW ran, das gebe ich zu. Ist ja ein gutes Spiel für Leute die gerne Items sammeln, KI Gegner moshn und lieber die Ausrüstung über einen RvR Kampf entscheiden lassen.

Wirkliche Konkurenz hätte es nur dann gegeben (auch aus PvE Sicht), wenn die Unterschiede zwischen den Spielen grösser wären. Wenn sich jetzt durch Klassenannährung (jeder kann gegen jeden) und mehr PvE Content noch mehr annähern, dann wird das denke ich nicht viel ändern. Die RvR Leute wären weiterhin enttäuscht und hören sicher über kurz oder lang auf und ob es die PvE Leute halten wird, die in WoW ja ein viel ausgereifteres Spiel haben wage ich zu bezweifeln.


----------



## Stierka (3. Dezember 2008)

Ich Finde die PvE-Sets werden nachgeworfen.Habe mir schon 4 Auslöscher teile geholt aber Ruf-Rang Fehlt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 weil im Open-RvR nichts kommt.Man Sollte das Nachwerfen von Pve-Sets auch Schwere 

machen weil wirklich jeder Trottel in in den 2ten  PvE sets durch alles Zonen Stolpert und nicht Hilfreich ist.Ein Problem ist auch das System mit dem Keep-Raids selber habe ich Hintereinander 2 Goldene Beutel 

bekommen und andere die sich den Hinter aufreißen bekomme sie nicht.Man sollte bei Spielern einen Block reinsétzen der Verhindert das wenn sie bessere Sachen haben nicht mehr mit rollen dann würden 

auch einige geraume zeit wieder RvR/Keepraids geamcht werden.Besser wäre es wenn die PvP-Sets von den Stats her besser wären würde auch einige ´´Geilen´´ dazu Bringen RvR zu machen.


----------



## La Saint (3. Dezember 2008)

Meiner Meinung nach ist Warhammer schon ein WoW2. Oder sagen wir besser, ein WoW-light.

Als WoWler der ersten Stunde hat mich wie so wie viele andere das Fernweh gepackt. Vanguard, reden wir einfach nicht darüber. AoC, diese begehbare Grafikdemo, war schon ein etwas ernsterer Hoffnungsträger. Aber nachdem noch nicht mal solche Basics wie Postsystem, Bankhaus und Itemstats funktionierten, von den tausenden Bugs und Client-Abstürzen garnicht zu reden, war für mich dieses Game erledigt. Fatalities und nackte Brüste ersetzen halt kein funktionierendes Gameplay. Ein neues Game mußte also her.

Bei Warhammer war daher mein Anspruch extrem gering. Es mußte eigentlich nur besser als AoC sein. Und das war nicht schwer. Tatsächlich hat Warhammer AoC locker getopped. In allen Belangen. Egal, ob bei Stabilität, Bugfreiheit, Content oder Gameplay. Sogar bei den monatlichen Gebühren ^^.

Aber bald kam bei Warhammer Langeweile auf. Und dann fingen automatisch auch die Vergleiche mit WoW an. Wohin man auch blickt, WoW ist Warhammer immer um diesen kleinen Hauch überlegen. Ob es der Komfort im Chat ist, die Vielfalt der Rüstungssets oder der Animation der Reittiere. Um mal ganz unterschiedliche Bereiche zu nennen. Und ehrlich gesagt, mir sind ein paar Chuck Norris-Witze im Brachland-Chat lieber, als dieses abgrundtiefe Schweigen auf dem Warhammer-Server.

Selbst PvP, das erklärte Main-Feature von Warhammer, hebt sich nicht ernsthaft von WoW ab. Da helfen auch keine urheberrechtlich geschützen Begriffe wie RvR.  Da hatte ich am Anfang gedacht, das bedeuted wirklich Realm vs. Realm, also ein Server gegen den anderen. Das damit lediglich so etwas wie Open PvP gemeint ist, was es in WoW schon seit Jahren gibt, war dann die Ernüchterung. Tatsächlich habe ich in Warhammer pvp-mäßig nichts neues gesehen. Die BGs, hier Szenarien genannt, sind auch nur das alte Capture the Flag oder Domination, wie in WoW. Und was die Burgeroberung betrifft, ich weiß nicht. Wenn ich schon meine Belagerungswaffen nur auf vordefinierte Plätze stellen darf, wo bleibt da die Kreativtät.

Letzt endlich bin ich wieder zu WoW zurückgekehrt. Als casual habe ich mit dem AddOn für mindestens die nächsten 3 Monate zu tun bevor es wieder langweilig wird. Und bist dahin spiele ich halt ein geschmeidiges, perfekt gestyltes und ausbalanciertes Spiel. Inclusive PvP.

Warhammer habe ich im Gegensatz zu AoC ohne Blutdruck und ohne Zorn verlassen. Das Spiel ist sehr gut und ich wünsche ihm, das es den Fans noch lange erhalten bleibt.

cu
Lasaint


----------



## Peithon (3. Dezember 2008)

In den ersten Punkten kann ich Stierka nur zustimmen, jedoch führen große Itemunterschiede nur dazu, dass die Gelegenheitsspieler, wie in WoW zu 70er-Zeiten, nur noch als menschlich gespielte Trashmobs herumlaufen. Wenn das der Fall bei WAR sein wird, dann werde ich sofort mein Abbo auf Eis legen. Ein großes Problem ist glaube ich auch, dass die Möglichkeiten zur Gebietskontrolle dem Gelegenheitsspieler einfach nicht vertraut sind. Vielleicht sollten die Kosten für Burgbeanspruchungen gesenkt werden, damit zumindest diese Burgen durch die Gilden verteidigt werden.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Auf Egrimm haben wir mal Burg Passwacht mit einer Hand voll Leute verteidigt. Weil dort meist alle Burgen von der Zerstörung kontrolliert werden, ist der Schlachtzug der Ordnung nach einem kurzen Geplänkel zur nächsten Burg weitergezogen. Auf Servern, die voll sind und auf denen alle Burgen verteidigt werden, weil Gilden diese beanspruchen, ist es möglich, dass es zu großen Burgenschlachten kommt. Wichtig hierfür ist jedoch, dass die Fraktionen einigermaßen ausgeglichen besetzt sind. Da das jedoch auf fast allen Servern nicht der Fall ist, werden die Vorausetzungen für das Aufgehen des Spielkonzeptes von WAR nicht erfüllt. 
Wer sich das nicht vorstellen kann, der möge doch bitte ein Kartenhaus aufbauen und 3 der untersten Karten wegziehen, die das Gebilde stützen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OldboyX (3. Dezember 2008)

> Jedes MMORPG, das gegen WoW anstinken will, muss sich in irgend einem Punkt klar von WoW abgrenzen. Genau das zu bieten was WoW bietet reicht in keinster Weise, denn da bleiben die BlinkBlink-Spieler halt lieber gleich bei ihren Leisten.



Das würde ich anders sehen. Jedes MMORPG, das WoW ernsthaft Konkurrenz machen will muss MINDESTENS alles bieten was WoW bietet und dann noch etwas zusätzliches, das WoW nicht bietet.

Ansonsten muss man versuchen mit einem völlig anderen Spielkonzept (kein MMORPG) eine solche Menge an Spielern zu fesseln, was sicherlich auch möglich ist. Doch bisher sind alle MMOs vom Grundkonstrukt gleich und die Unterschiede hauptsächlich oberflächlicher und ästhetischer Natur. Sich irgendeinen "Schwerpunkt" auf die Fahne zu schreiben reicht einfach nicht aus, besonders da WoW in den 4 Jahren die Latte ziemlich hoch gelegt hat.


@ La Saint

/agree


----------



## Leoncore (6. Dezember 2008)

Und wenn man es wie in WoW machen würde, mit vielen Items, Bossfights etc., wird es nie dieselbe Spieleranzahl erreichen. Das haben schon viele versucht und haben es nicht geschafft. Ich denke, das man sich als Entwickler zu hohe Ziele steckt heutzutage. Man sollte einfach drauf eingestellt sein, das ein Online Rollenspiel ein Nischenprodukt bleiben wird, egal was man tut. Das war vor WoW genauso. Es gab selten ein MMORPG das weltweit Millionen von Spielern hatte, selbst sehr bekannte Spiele damals, wie Everquest 1 (außer Lineage, soviel ich weiß). Aber nein, die Entwickler kapieren das nicht und verhunzen, durch unnötige Änderungen, zum Teil gute Spiele. Wenn ich mich mal daran erinnere, was für ein gutes Handwerkssystem Everquest 2 mal hatte, bis dann die Vereinfachungen kammen. Da hatte das Handwerkssystem noch richtig sinn gemacht. Berufe wie Rüstungsschmiede, Waffenschmiede usw. waren sehr gefragt. Heute spielt es sich fast wie in WoW. Jeder kann ruckizucki Sachen herstellen, der Markt ist folgedessen total überfluttet mit Gegenständen und der Handwerksberuf rückt immens in den Hintergrund. Seltene Gegenstände, die man fürs Handwerk benötigt um Rare Sachen herzustellen, findet man auch um einiges schneller als früher, was zur folge hatt, das es unmengen an Rare Sachen auf dem Markt gibt. Ein gutes Beispiel dafür, wie man Spiele versauen kann.

Was ich vorallem in WAR verbessern würde, ist das PvP. Es kommt mir teilweise doch ziemlich träge vor und wenn zwei Parteien sich gegenübertreten und auch alle beide genügend Heiler dabei haben, ist das ein ewiges rumgeklicke, bis mal jemand aufgibt. So wirklich spaß macht das nicht, da müsste was abgeändert werden. Schlachten sollten knackiger sein und sich nicht zuuuu lange hinziehen. Dann die Gebiete vergrößern und weniger auf PvE setzen. Open PvE Quests sind manchmal ganz nett, aber zuviel ist meiner Meinung nach auch uninteressant, insbesondere dann, wenn sich fast jede Quest gleich spielt. Was auch klasse wäre, wenn die Entwickler für eine Kampagne noch weitere Städte zum erobern einbauen würden, neben der eigentlichen Hauptstadt (beim Imperium z.b. Middenheim, Nuln oder Talabheim).


----------



## Hellspawn1982 (7. Dezember 2008)

Hallo erstmal

hab mir jetzt 8 seiten geballte informationen durchgelesen und hoffe das ich das meiste korrekt wiedergebe wenn nicht sorry.

1. ich kann die ganzen daoc gurus bald echt nicht mehr ab die sich immer für was besseres halten weil ihr spiel so super klasse war. wenns so gut war warum haben se dann alle gewechselt? hab es selber nie gespielt aber 3 kollegen die es gespielt haben brauchten genau 4 zeilen der spielbeschreibung von WAR um zu wissen das WAR alles andere ist als ein DAOC2. WAR ist der versuch ein system womit mythic in daoc guten erfolg hatte einer neuen generation von mmorpg spielern nahe zu bringen, nicht mehr und nicht weniger. was es sein sollte ist ein spiel was den hauptaugenmerk auf pvp bzw rvr legt und nicht auf pve. das tuts in gewisser weise. jetzt schauen wir uns aber mal das eklärte hauptziel des spiels an. nämlich den anführer der gegnerischen fraktion zu besiegen. hier bestehen die letzten 2 schritte aus puren pve kontent nur der weg dahin ist rvr.

2. WAR ist ein mmorpg irgendwo in diesem total obscuren begriff steckt der begriff rollenspiel drin. das heist eine bestimmte rolle in diesem fall einen charakter in einer welt darzustellen oder in den meisten fällen einfach einen einzelnen möglichst humanoiden avatar durch eine aktive welt zu lenken. den einzigen anreiz dies auch längerer zeit zu tun ist die möglichkeit diesen avatar auch weiter zu entwickeln. dies wird zu beginn durchs leveln geboten danach durch rufrang und die belohnungen sowie durch items. dies war und ist in allen anderen mmorpg´s nicht anders. wer einfach nur den reiz verspürt sein können mit anderen menschlichen gegnern zu testen betreibt egoshooter und strategiespieler online oder einen aktiven sport.

soviel zu einigen antworten meinerseits jetzt zum eigentlichen thema:
Muss sich Mythic den Druck der Spielergemeinschaft auf Dauer beugen und aus WAR doch ein WOW 2 machen um Erfolg zu haben?, Für den Erfolg gegen das Konzept?

welcher spielergemeinschaft. wenn ich nur das forum hier anschau ist das hier keine spieler gemeinschaft sondern ein motzarbeitskreis? welcher meinung denn, es gibt doch fast soviele meinungen wie spieler?
solten die hersteller und entwickler ihrem eigenen wort treu bleiben (witz komm raus du bist umzingelt), werden sie an dem grundkonzept nichts ändern, selbst wenn das spiel zu grunde geht, was ich noch lange nicht sehe trotz der vielen fehler (meine eigene meinung, also noch eine weitere)

meiner meinung nach sollte mythic genau ihrer spielidee treu bleiben und ihre dinge umsetzten, weil meiner meinung nach ist das hauptproblem und das betrifft hier im forum leider eher auf die ganzen daoc gurus zu als auf die wow spieler und von welchen spielen se noch alle hergekrochen kahmen, weil die packung im regal so schön ausssah, zu. alle erwarten eine grafisch aufgemotzte version ihres lieblingsspiels aus uhromas zeiten, keiner kann sich erstmal auf das neu spiel einlassen und was ich noch viel schlimmer find alle haben vergessen das ihr spiel am anfang auch mehr schlecht als recht war und erst mit der zeit zu dem geworden ist was sie als die liebste freizeitbeschäftigung und teilweise grösten lebensinhalt so lieb gewonnen haben.

dann zu einzelnen punkten die schon angesprichen wurde.
1. pve konten anspruchslos. aha schonmal gemacht diesen konten? habe noch nirgends gelesen das der fraktionsboss irgendeiner seite  besiegt wurde. ach ups nicht gewusste ist ein purer pve boss, und auch die instanzen sind wenn man se in dem levelbereich macht für den sie vorgesehen sind nicht einfach. leveln im pve ganz einfach gilde suchen gruppe für pq´s suchen und los gehts nebenbei die welt schön beim questen kennen lernen in dem man mit 2-3 leuten einfach mal loszieht. zudem haben bei uns in der gilde die leute einen heiden spass daran sich gegenseitig mit dem wälzereinträgen zu überbieten, aber ich vermute mal das die wenigsten einfach mal im questgebiet der gegenfraktion rumgetingelt sind.
2. im t4 nichts los weil die leute lieber twinken. warum net das twinken gibt die möglichkeit sich mehrer chars anzuschauen und dann zu entscheiden welche man doch spielen will, zudem was bleibt einem den bitte anderes übrig wenn man eine der neuen klassen spielen will wovon nach den jetzigen mindestens noch 2 weitere kommen werden. das spiel ist kaum 2 monate alt da schreien die ersten rum rufbonus im rvr die meisten die seit anfang an relativ regelmäßig spielen haben schon rufrang 35- 50 bei einem höheren bonus ist da auch relativ fix feierabend. sozusagen hab ich doch genug zeit mir mehrere chars mal anzuschauen, die realms sind so oder so noch meilen davon entfernt die städte bzw die fraktionscheffs ersnthaft anzugehen
3. sets müssen weg weil setbonus nicht individuell genug, mal ganz davon abgesehen sind die sets im t4 ein hauptbestandteil des ganzen feldzugs durch die behütungen, zudem sind die meisten setbonis so ausgelegt das das was die klasse in der gruppe beitragen soll unterstützt, da schreien doch alle nach das jede klasse das tun soll wozu sie gemacht wurde. also hier schonmal der erste punkt auf wen soll mythic den dann hören bitte.
4. gerade im pvp können die leute sich doch garnicht einigen welche klasse was machen soll größtes streitthema was soll ein tank im pvp machen brecher spielen, heiler beschützen, ramme besetzen? da gibt es doch garkeine einheitliche meinung zu. und mythic war jetzt auch noch so frech verschieden spielwesie für jede klasse als möglichkeit zu geben. man fast es kaum ich kann meinen chosen als brecher spielen, so skillen das er besonders dazu geeignet ist andere zu beschützen, hängt halt von der skillung ab. ich finds immer wieder klasse wie gut andere wissen wie ich geskillt bin und was meine klassen so können. wo ich dann bei meinem lieblingsthema spielerskill bin. für mich das unwort seit dem es mmorpg´s gibt. in einem 2 monate alten spiel wo gerade ein klassenpatch herausgekommen ist find ich es schon fast eine frechheit wie manche leute meinen die spielleistung von anderen runter zu machen nur weil sie gerade nicht der spielweise entspricht die sie meinen die an den tag gelegt werden muss.

dan noch zu dem punkt in wow brauchte man keine leistungen zu zeigen weis nicht mehr wers gesagt hat aber der jenige hat weniger als null ahnung oder das spiel nir gespielt oder andere 2 andere möglichkeiten ist sp frustriert weil er dort nie was geschaft hat oder wurde von total overequipten gruppen durch instanzen geschliffen.

genug gemäckert.

was man ändern könnte oder was ich als sinvolle änderungen empfinde um einige probleme in den griff zu bekommen.

1. burgen als beidseitige pq´s ablaufen lassen. aller beide seiten starten eine pq die daraus besteht so und so viele spieler zu töten, für die angreifer kommt als abschluss die entgültige einnahme durch töten des keeplords hinzu für die deffer ist der letzte schritt die burg wieder "sicher" zu bekommen, also als nicht mehr angegriffen. und schwupp die wup gibt es für beide seiten die möglichkeiten an die begehrten goldbag´s zu kommen ohne sich die klinke in die hand zu drücken.
2. flaggs reizvoller zu gestalten aller, alle in diesem rvr gebiet die zu der fraktion gehören die diese flagg erobert hat bekommen einen buff aller vorbild der standarten buffs, oder halt stärkungen der burg oder der belagerungswaffen.
3. belagerungswaffen efektiver gestalten. das öl und die ramme find ich in den meisten fällen effektiv genug aber der rest ist die größte lachnummer des jahrhunderts in bezug auf kosten nutzen rechnung selbst dies 80S sind vergeudete 80S.
4. die burgen zumindesten im t4 größer zu gestalten bzw 2 tore oder sowas. ist ist einfach fakt das sich bei einer burgeroberung wo 2 kriegstrupps dran teilnehmen der eine dem anderen nur im weg rumsteht, mehr fläche würde das ganze vieleicht reizvoller gestalten.
5. die szenarien weniger atraktiv gestalten, ich würde sie nicht ganz abschaffen aber ruf und erfahrung senken, ich würde sie im rvr nicht erhöhen.
6. den dämlichen erfahrungsbonus im rvr in rufbonus umwandeln oder ganz abschaffen find die idee pvp mit pve belohnung realtiv witzig zudem fördert erfahrungsbonus nicht gerade den anreiz von 40igern sich im rvr zu tummeln.
7. die pvp sets den pve sets gegenüber stärker zu machen. nur als beisepiel das erste t4 pvp set ist dem bastionstreppen set unterlegen was die stats angeht, beide sind aber das set für die erste behütung. dies fördert eher sich das einfacher zu besorgene pve set zu besorgen als das pvp set.
8. aktuell bringt der gilde nur die gesamlte erfahrung etwas der ruf ist noch nicht zu verwerten für die gilde, hier würde ich mir auch eine möglichkeit wünschen diesen zu verwerten. gegebenenfalls ähnlich den bonis für den persönlichen rufrang.
9. gebietseinfluss auch schon vor dem entgültigen loggen eines gebietses mit malis und bonis zu belgen und diese gegebenenfalls noch erhöhen. eine möglichkeit wäre auch das betreten von dungeons oder die verfügbarkeit von pq´s an die gebietskontrolle anzubinden, dies würde dazu führen das die ganzen pve liebhaber, aller ich gehe mal in den dungeon um mir da einfach die ausrüstung zu holen, gezwungen wären sich zumindestens fürs rvr zu interresieren.
10. crafting interresanter zu gestalten. vorhanden berufe überarbeiten, craftingberufe aller rüstungs und waffenherstellung, und das einfachste 2 berufe nach freier wahl. eine gilde brauch max 2 von jedem hersteller beruf das ist vollkommen ausreichend, alle anderen könnten dann 2 beschaffungsberufe wählen.
11. gruppen stärker bevorzugen. im moment ist es so das man als einzelspieler viel schneller in bg´s kommt als z.b. in einer gruppe wo man locker mal 1-2 aufgehende bg´s überspringt. ja ich weis leidiges thema die bg´s ich habe dies hier nur mal als beispiel angebracht weil im moment eher eine egoistische handlungs und denkweise unterstützt wird als eine gruppen handlungs und denkweise, dies wird jetzt durch die idee der statuetten von den 10 besten spielern in die städte zu bringen auch noch unterstützt. hier fände ich die besten 3 allianzen viel angebrachter in der form das ich es eigentlich überhaupt nicht angebracht finde.
12. den erfahrungs-fortschrittsbalken und den ruf-fortschrittsbalken vertauschen. es liegt nun mal in der natur der meisten menschen das gößere für das wichtigere zu halten. es zudem möglich machen den rufrang schon von anfang an über den levelrang zu steigern

diese punkte unterliegen alle der vorraussetzung das an der performence gearbeitet werden muss, zudem meinen grundsatz das es wünsche sind die ich denke die WAR als WAR und nicht als klon eines anderen spiels weiterbringen würde, und auch nur dann umgesetzte werden sollten wenn sie in das konzept von mythic passen

MFG


----------



## Gloti (7. Dezember 2008)

Nun, DAoC hat ein perfekt funktionierendes RVR, daher wundern sich deine verhassten Gurus, dass es in WAR eher dahingeklatscht ist und alles andere als gut funktioniert. Immerhin sollte Mythic doch genug Erfahrungen gesammelt haben, oder nicht? Gewechselt sind die meißten Guris wohl, weil das Spiel viel versprochen hat, trotz der Zeilen, aus denen wir lesen konnten, dass es kein DAoC2 wird. Nicht wegen der Verpackung.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Kann es sein, dass du ein WOW-Guru bist, der sich ein klein wenig besser vorkommt, hm?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber Ich schätze das nun viele enttäuscht zu DAoC zurückkehren werden. Was natürlich auch nicht verkehrt ist. Und dich weiterhin mit Komms nerven, wie saugeil DAoC doch ist.


----------



## Hellspawn1982 (7. Dezember 2008)

Gloti schrieb:


> Nun, DAoC hat ein perfekt funktionierendes RVR, daher wundern sich deine verhassten Gurus, dass es in WAR eher dahingeklatscht ist und alles andere als gut funktioniert. Immerhin sollte Mythic doch genug Erfahrungen gesammelt haben, oder nicht? Gewechselt sind die meißten Guris wohl, weil das Spiel viel versprochen hat, trotz der Zeilen, aus denen wir lesen konnten, dass es kein DAoC2 wird. Nicht wegen der Verpackung.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




erstmal danke ich dir hier für die 100% bestätigung meiner aussage über die ganannte personengruppe. aber mal zum kern der sache zurück. der thread ersteller fragt: "muss sich WAR um zu überleben zu einem WOW2 entwickeln" ganz klar nein. auf der anderen seite wird verlangt das es zu einem DAOC2 wird. hm wieso kein WAR1? jetzt sein wa doch mal ehrlich, was will mythic mit nem daoc2? bekommt doch so oder so die kohle von den daoc spielern, hier ist also keine neue zahlende kuntschaft zu erwarten. zudem scheint das prinzip von pve leichter an eine größere masse verkauft werden zu können. also anstatt sich darüber zu streiten wozu sich war jetzt entwickeln muss soll wird, in WOW2 oder DAOC2 frag ich mich halt warum sich so gut wie keiner dafür einsetzt das hier ein WAR1 entsteht sondern alle nur sagen es ist schlechter als das was ich gewohnt bin also geh ich. super einstellung, dann hätte man sich den kauf des spieles auch sparen können und für die 40€ lecker essen gehen.

und zu der aussage ein PERFEKTES RVR SYSTEM da kann ich nur lachen. perfekt ist nichts wo mehr als 1 mensch zusammen kommen weil jeder eine andere vorstellung davon hat was perfekt auf eine bestimmte sache bezogen überhaupt ist.

wenn du mir auch nur einen abschnitt in meinem post zeigst der irgendwie auf einen wow-guru schließen lässt dann ok, ich gehe aber nicht hin und verteufel die WOW-spieler gleich alle als kiddies vollidioten und sonst noch was. wie es doch immer wieder gerne gemacht wird denn auch dieses spiel hat seine reize auch wenn du sie nicht nachvollziehen kannst. ich werde dich ganz bestimmt nicht versuchen zu überreden da mal reinzuschauen. zudem scheinst du den begriff GURU irgendiwe als beleidigend zu empfinden. es aber nun mal leider so das gerade in diesem forum sich zur zeit die leute hervortun die immer wieder sagen "die armen daoc spieler die aufgrund der vollidiotischen wow spieler, die das ganze system net kapieren, nicht das spiel bekommen was sie sich immer erhofft haben." wieso das haben se doch schon. und das spielehersteller welcher art wie politiker sind und immer mehr versprechen als sie halten können sollte grundsätzlich so ziemlich jedem bekannt sein. ist ja jetzt net das erste spiel was in verkaufregalen in irgend nem supermarkt steht.
was zum teufel heist "Komms"?


----------



## Beastus (7. Dezember 2008)

Moin werte Herrschaften.
Ich Lese die Beiträge hier mit Interesse und bin erstaunt wie weit man(n) sich vom thema entfernt hat.
Also zum Thema. Ich würde es scheußlich finden sollte Mythik um die Spielerzahlen zu pushen mehr wow einführen.
Sprich mehr pve mehr epics ... .Ich glaube das dass, das Spiel zerstören würde, denn wie schon angemerkt liegt der Haupt Augenmerk auf dem RvR.
Sicher ist ein halbwegs passabler pve Teil nötig um Spieler die zu zeiten spielen wo niemand on ist trotzdem zu halten und ihnen die Möglichkeit zu bieten halbwegs voran zukommen. Aber er sollte nicht überhand nehmen denn ansonsten spiele ich single Rpgs. Was mich an diesem Spiel so Reizt ist der ständige Krieg. Wie oft wurde ich Hinterrücks angegriffen, oder konnte selbst angreifen . Herrlich. Wie schön kann es sein wenn du ein trupp hast der eine Burg einnimmt und verteidigt. Wie berrauschend ist es wenn du Mitspieler hast die im Rollenspiel aufgehen. Sigmarpriester die 'Gebete' sprechen zu Begin einer Schlacht.
Halb Irre Hexenjäger. Vielleicht bin ich durch die Jahrelange Beschäftigung mit dem Warhammer Universum etwas 'dogmatisch'. Aber das Habe ich gesucht und gefunden. Eine Realistische Umsetzung der dreckigen fast verzweifelten wunderschönen Warhammer Welt. Ich wünsche mir und allen anderen Mitspielern 
eine Reise die Lang, Blutig und Heldenhaft wird. Lasset die Sonne erstrahlen und das Chaos verbrennen.


----------



## Klos1 (7. Dezember 2008)

Slaargh schrieb:


> Immer diese langweiligen, nutzlosen Debatten...
> 
> Wann rafft Ihr endlich das es nicht immer nur A (PvE) ODER B (PvP) sein muss. Man kann es auch prima mit einander verbinden. Viele haben sich mit WAR genau DAS erhofft. Ich bin einer davon.
> 
> ...



/signed


----------



## erwo (7. Dezember 2008)

Hi,

also ob jemand 13 EUR im Monat für daoc an GOA überweisst, oder 13 EUR für
Warhammer ist doch relativ egal oder?

Im Prinzip wird damit das Spielprinzip RVR und auch der PVE Content honoriert.


Glaube nicht das es im Sinne der Daoc Userschaft ist, sich mit den WAR Leuten
rumzustreiten, die haben doch auch alle nur das Interesse das WAR besser wird,
denn daoc Updates gibts halt nur noch wenige.

Ausserdem gibts eventuell sogar vereinzelt Leute welche das Combo Abo nutzen,
für daoc sind mehr User ja auch nur ein Vorteil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruss,
erwo


----------



## softcake_orange (7. Dezember 2008)

... aus WAR ein WoW2 machen ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was genau hätte denn Mythic davon? Richtig, gar nichts!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Denn WoW steht schon lange nicht mehr für Qualität.

Alle Änderungen die bisher an WAR vorgenommen wurden sahen für mich nicht nach WoW Anpassungen oder ähnlichem aus. WAR wird und will ganz sicher nie ein WoW2 werden. Die wissen schon ganz genau, dass WoW Kids das Spiel nur kaputt machen würden. 

Wenn die Spielergemeinschaft anstatt ein frisches neues WAR lieber ein WoW2 will, so sollen sie doch WoW1 spielen und die WAR Gemeinschaft bitte in Ruhe lassen!


----------



## Gloti (7. Dezember 2008)

Hellspawn1982 schrieb:


> erstmal danke ich dir hier für die 100% bestätigung meiner aussage über die ganannte personengruppe. aber mal zum kern der sache zurück. der thread ersteller fragt: "muss sich WAR um zu überleben zu einem WOW2 entwickeln" ganz klar nein. auf der anderen seite wird verlangt das es zu einem DAOC2 wird. hm wieso kein WAR1? jetzt sein wa doch mal ehrlich, was will mythic mit nem daoc2? bekommt doch so oder so die kohle von den daoc spielern, hier ist also keine neue zahlende kuntschaft zu erwarten. zudem scheint das prinzip von pve leichter an eine größere masse verkauft werden zu können. also anstatt sich darüber zu streiten wozu sich war jetzt entwickeln muss soll wird, in WOW2 oder DAOC2 frag ich mich halt warum sich so gut wie keiner dafür einsetzt das hier ein WAR1 entsteht sondern alle nur sagen es ist schlechter als das was ich gewohnt bin also geh ich. super einstellung, dann hätte man sich den kauf des spieles auch sparen können und für die 40€ lecker essen gehen.
> 
> und zu der aussage ein PERFEKTES RVR SYSTEM da kann ich nur lachen. perfekt ist nichts wo mehr als 1 mensch zusammen kommen weil jeder eine andere vorstellung davon hat was perfekt auf eine bestimmte sache bezogen überhaupt ist.
> 
> ...



Komms sind Kommentare... ich bin den Slang aus Literaturforen gewohnt, sorry. Obwohl da die Leute kranker im Kopf sind als hier und sich kindischer benehmen. Ich finde ich sehe die Sache relaxter als du, ich rege mich nicht über WOW-Spieler auf, jedenfalls nicht hier in diesem Forum. Ich sehe auch Guru nicht als Beleidigung, obwohl es deinerseits nicht als Kompliment gemeint war, das musst du zugeben.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


WAR darf ruhig WAR bleiben und auch das RVR darf anders sein als in DAoC, ABER. Kein Wenn ohne ABER.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich wäre mit einem guten RVR zufrieden, das nicht diese Mängel aufweist, die zur Zeit vorherrschen und in DAoC nicht vorhanden sind. Nimm das Rufsystem, völlig unausgegören. Oder die Sache mit den Belohnungen. Und wenn ich mir dann das Keepdesign und die Möglichkeiten der Belagerung ansehe komme ich zu dem Schlussk, das DAoC einfach unglaublich viel mehr zu bieten hat. Und nun kommst du natürlich postwendend und meinst, dass WAR nunmal nicht DAoC ist. Okay... Nordkorea ist nicht die USA und trotzdem ist es scheisse das da die menschen verhungern und in den USA nicht (nicht so viele ^^). Und wenn WAR ein anderes, aber trotzdem gutes RVR hätte, würde ich zumindest nichts dagegen sagen. Zur Zeit hat WAR aber leider ein schlechteres RVR zu bieten, viel weniger Möglichkeiten, größere Lagprobleme und kann daher als eigenständiges Spiel nicht überzeugen.
Was mich an deinen Komms nur wundert, dass du die DAoCler angreifst, wie gemein sie doch zu WoW-Spielern sind, aber das so entschieden und unverholen tust, dass eigentlich du der jenige bist, der andere von oben herab betrachtet und vielleicht den einen oder anderen hier bestätigst... - ein Teufelskreis. Denk mal darüber nach.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Oder du spielst einfach mal DAoC, dann kannst du nämlich mitreden. Im Moment weißt du ja nicht, ob wir (die DAoC-Gurus) vielleicht doch Recht haben. Denn weniger oder schlechter Content ist recht objektiv ersichtlich. Natürlich steht es dir frei ein Spiel trotzdem zu mögen, obwohl es einem anderen unterlegen ist. Denn RVR bieten beide, WAR und DAoC und da RVR rechtlich geschützt ist, dürfte ein RVR-Spieler ja schon einiges erwarten, denke ich. Wer (wie du) RVR nicht kennt, hat bei diesem, von dir gewählten Thema eigentlich gar kein Mitspracherecht, weil er nicht weiß wovon er spricht. Na war das arrogant genug?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dilan (7. Dezember 2008)

Spittykovski schrieb:


> nein, nein und nochmals nein. Damit wird Mythic eben keinen Erfolg haben. Die Welt braucht kein WOW2, das wurd schon versucht und schlechte Klone will keienr haben.
> Vorallem wird WAR nicht an die Qualität von WOW herankommen.
> WAR muss eifnach seine Stärken weiter ausbauen udn endlich mal seine schwächen beseitigen. Animationen flüssiger machen, atmosphäre störenden Bugs ausmerzen und irgendwie dafür sorgen das mehr SZs als nur ständig Schlangenpassage aufgehen.
> 
> Lotro ist ja auch kein WOW2, hat aber trotzdem annehmbar guten PVE Content.




Anders oder besser kann man es nicht sagen.

Der  Vorteil von WAR ist die Ausrichtung auf massen Gemetzel. Den Virtuellen krieg fortzuführen den DAoC vor Jahren begonnen hat.
Die jungs dürfen nun ja nicht den Fehler machen wegen der Maße die Spieler mit kostenlosen Ultra Waffen bei deren Schein man Nachts lesen kann zu zuschütten.

Zuerst und für mich zumindest das Wichtigste:

Verbessert die Performance !  Lags, Standbilder und Attacken oder Skills bei denen ich zw. Aktivierung und auslösen nen Kaffee holen kann... geht einfach nicht. Das macht die Atmosphäre und die Action kaputt.

Wenn das erstmal stimmt, kann man sich an das andere wagen.

War ist lange nicht so alt wie die anderen Grossen auf dem Markt, und mit der Zeit wird man seinen Platz finden. Nur nicht den Fehler machen und auf den Epixx roxor hören der grade vom BVJ nach Hause kommt.


----------



## Thelani (7. Dezember 2008)

_"Viele Spieler sind von Blizzard in Sachen Rollenspiel geprägt. Diablo 1, 2 und WarCraft haben Millionen von Rollenspielern mit ihrem
Gameplay überzeugt. Alle Spiele wiesen eine gewisse Dynamik im Spiel auf und formten so die Spieler."_

Ich finde das viele Spieler die zu WAR kamen, eben die gewisse "Dynamik" erwartet haben die Blizzard in ihren Rollenspielen eingeführt haben.
Persönlich hat mir etwas gefehlt, was mich bei Diablo und WoW immer gefesselt hat.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich glaube einfach, das viele doch sehr von Blizzardspielen oder Klone geprägt sind und deshalb nur schwerlich davon wegkommen.

WAR ist eigentlich ähnlich aber doch anders. Das Gameplay ähnelt WoW, aber hat doch ihrgentwie eine eigene Seele. Da die Welt sehr Rau ist
und eigentlich fast immer  mit dunklem Humor gespickt wurde.Ich glaube damit kommt nicht jeder klar.


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (8. Dezember 2008)

Den Erklärungsversuch von @Thelani find ich gut.

Die Spieler müssen ihre Erwartungshaltung ändern. Viele werden es auch nach einer Pause tun, wenn ihnen die Grundstimmung gefallen hat.
Die Betreiber müssen das Spiel im Gespräch halten damit sich die Leute daran erinnern und sich auch ausserhalb mit beschäftigen.


----------



## Eddishar (8. Dezember 2008)

RealHaspa schrieb:


> Ich frag mich immer warum ihr der Meinung seit das WoW die Spieler verhunzt hat.
> 
> [...]



Du hast in Deinem Posting irgendwie nicht erklärt, warum wir falsch liegen mit dieser Meinung.


----------



## phossi80 (8. Dezember 2008)

Hm....hm hm hm...

Ich habe hier jetzt wirklich lange gelesen, und es gibt hier für mich eigentlich unglaublich viel zu der Debatte zu sagen. Dennoch versuche ich es kurz zu machen (nicht zuletzt weil es halb vier ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ):

1. 
Um mal etwas Grundsätzliches herauszuheben: Um ein Spiel zu lieben braucht man ein anderes nicht hassen.
WOW hat den MMO-Markt für die Masse zugänglich gemacht. Ich habe dafür längst kein Abo mehr, aber auch mir hat das relativ eintönige abfarmen von raid-Instanzen lange Zeit Spass gemacht. Nicht wegen dem tollen neuen Glitzerschwert, sondern wegen den Leuten mit denen ich zusammen spielte. Wegen dem Abstimmen aufeinander, einfach weils Spass gemacht hat.
WOW setzt - zumindest was den Otto-Normal-Verbraucher angeht - auf Knüppelharte Raid-Instanzen: Puren PVE-Content also und versucht nebenbei mit dem PVP-Anteil eine zusätzliche Abonnentenschaft zu halten. 

Das Millionen von Menschen dieses Spiel spielen liegt nun meiner Ansicht nach nicht daran, dass diese allesamt viel zu doof sind die Natur eines MMO's zu erkennen... Der Casual trifft hier seine Freunde, questet mit Kumpels und sabbelt nebenbei noch im TS über den beknackten Arbeits- oder Schultag. Ist doch ok.

Und btw. wer sich mal die Mühe gemacht hat einige Questtexte zu lesen, der wird gemerkt haben das sich da wirklich Mühe gegeben wurde. Nicht immer, aber doch schon überwiegend.

2.
DAoC war ein prima Teil, ich habe gerne RVR gespielt, mitunter Nächtelang. Und ich habe es gehasst mitunter ins RVR gezwungen zu werden. Faktisch war mitunter einfach nichts anderes als RVR möglich. Bezugnehmend auf WAR also ein denkbar schlechtes Kriterium, zumindest wenn ich die breite Masse locken will. Ja ja, ich weiß.... niemand will die breite Masse bei sich haben und Casuals sind blöd. Najo... aber Casuals bringen halt die Kohle, und darum gehts im Endeffekt. Sicher bringt ein Entwickler Herzblut in "sein" Spiel ein, und sicher mag er sich viel viel Mühe geben. Aber ohne Moos nix los... ihr wollt den ganzen Casual-Kram nicht? Zockt Mods...
Die MMO-Szene ist längst nicht mehr von denen geprägt, die Nachts kaum schlafen gehen weil die Burg noch fallen muss. Die Zeiten sind einfach vorbei...

Und btw.: Gerne lasse ich mich in WAR zu ausgeprägten Eroberungsfeldzügen und Verteidigungsschlachten drängen. Aber ich möchte die Freiheit haben zu entscheiden ob ich nicht doch lieber mal ein schnelles Szenario oder ein, zwei Queste erledigen will. 
Die Mischung machts eben aus: Und genau da liegt das Problem. Es fehlen eben genau die Anreize, die ich bei DAoC im PVP/RVR oder bei WOW im PVE exzessiv reingedrückt bekomme. Hinzu kommen unzählige Server die einfach ... ausgestorben ... sind.


Was kann man besser machen:

- Zusammenlegung von Servern / Char-Transfers auf frei wählbare Server
- Ein entschärftes RVR Konzept im Vergleich mit DAoC, jedoch deutlich schärfer als es im Moment der Fall ist
- Storylastige Queststränge für die, die sich mal nicht mit anderen Spielern moshen wollen
- Das aktuelle Handwerkssystem entweder grundsanieren oder - und das wäre mein Favorit - ganz raus damit.
- Anstelle von Itemsets lieber nützliche freispielbare Fähigkeiten einbauen. Guild Wars macht vor wie "Endgame" auch nach 20 Stufenaufstiegen motivieren   kann, ohne das ich Rüstungen hinterher rennen muss.

Was Bugs und Performance angeht: Es wird sich bessern... Macht nicht den Fehler und vergleicht einen Marktneuling mit einem ausgereiften Produkt wie WOW. Erinnert euch an die ersten beiden Monate WOW und überdenkt eure Meinungen zum absolut indiskutablem Zustand von WAR (Achtung: Ironie.... nur falls es jemand nicht verstanden hat).

Alles in allem denke ich nicht das WAR ein zweites WOW wird oder werden soll. Ich für meinen Teil wünsche mir die Sahnestücke aus anderen MMO's, gepaart mit Warhammer-Feeling und einer brise Innovation. Und ich bin optimistisch.


----------



## Evereve (8. Dezember 2008)

Ich habe nach langer Diablo I und II Zeit zu Wow gewechselt und das dann von Release bis Sommer diesen Jahres gespielt. 
War Blizzard also lange treu. 

Dann jedoch bin ich zu Warhammer gewechselt, weil ich Wow einfach satt hatte. Warum? 
Als Spielerin der ersten Stunde hab ich immer öfter festgestellt, wie sehr sich das game und auch die community verändert hat -  und zwar eigentlich ausnahmslos ins Negative. 
Der größte Streitpunkt seit ca einem Jahr ist ja die Schwierigkeit bzw der Zeitaufwand. 
Ich als jmd, die auch im alten Classic Wow alles gesehen hat ohne dabei jeden Tag 5 Std online zu sein, konnte das nie so wirklich verstehen. 
Die zunehmende Spielerzahl und die Forderungen vieler Spieler haben Wow aber dazu gemacht, was es (in meinen Augen) heute ist: stumpfsinniger, langweiliger, anspruchsloser Einheitsbrei der es jedem Recht machen soll. Mit dem Addon hab ich es nach einer kurzen Wow Pause noch mal versucht aber nur erneut festgestellt, dass ich mit dem jetzigen Wow einfach nichts mehr anfangen kann. 
Die Rechnung geht aber auf - die Acczahlen von Wow boomen wie nie zuvor. 

Um den selben Erfolg zu haben, müsste Warhammer es schaffen, die Wow community von Wow weg zu Warhammer hin zu bewegen. Denn die Alternative wäre, knapp 12 Mio neue Onlinespieler aus dem Hut zu zaubern. 
Keins von beiden wird Goa/My gelingen und ich bin froh darüber, wenn ich mir die Wow community heute im Vergleich zu den ersten zwei Jahren ansehe. 
Ich bin nun seit Release in War unterwegs und habe bisher sage und schreibe EINEN Idioten getroffen. Dieser hat gestern im SZ einen Aufstand a la "zomfg ihr Spacken, kann ma wer healen, Alter ey" aufgefahren als Reaktion auf seinen Tod, nachdem er als einziger in eine Meute von 7-8 Gegnern sprang und nicht heilbar umfiel. 
Im PVP in Wow ist es vollkommen normal, dass IMMER mindestens 5 Leute nicht spielen sondern nur im Channel rumflamen sobald das Schlachtfeld 30 Sekunden läuft. 

Daher von mir: bitte bitte kein Wow2 aus Warhammer machen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## siberian (8. Dezember 2008)

@Evereve: genau so ist es


----------



## Tetsuo82 (8. Dezember 2008)

Gloti schrieb:


> Komms sind Kommentare... ich bin den Slang aus Literaturforen gewohnt, sorry. Obwohl da die Leute kranker im Kopf sind als hier und sich kindischer benehmen. Ich finde ich sehe die Sache relaxter als du, ich rege mich nicht über WOW-Spieler auf, jedenfalls nicht hier in diesem Forum. Ich sehe auch Guru nicht als Beleidigung, obwohl es deinerseits nicht als Kompliment gemeint war, das musst du zugeben.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



sorry, aber das ist so ziemlich das bescheuertste was ich seit langer zeit gehört habe und dadurch das ich diesen post gelesen habe bin ich nun ein stück dümmer.
Ich bin zwar kein besonders belesener mensch und auch kein literaturologe (zwinker) aber ich versteh nicht was du mir versuchst mit unausgegoren mitzuteilen.
Ich hoffe du erkennst die ironie darin das du dich versuchst mit deinem literaturforum anzupreisen und dann so einen mist schreibst. Damit hast du mir wirklich tränen in die augen getrieben(vor Lachen)
Ich hoffe das ich hier in nächster zeit noch ein paar posts mit blumigen beispielen von dir vorfinden werde.

Solltest du erst zwölf jahre alt sein oder an einem Schädelhirntrauma leiden so ignoriere diesen post.


----------



## Evereve (8. Dezember 2008)

Thelani schrieb:


> WAR ist eigentlich ähnlich aber doch anders. Das Gameplay ähnelt WoW, aber hat doch ihrgentwie eine eigene Seele. Da die Welt sehr Rau ist
> und eigentlich fast immer  mit dunklem Humor gespickt wurde.Ich glaube damit kommt nicht jeder klar.



Genau das gefällt mir zB sehr gut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich mag diese düstere Atmosphäre in War sehr gerne und finde dabei den immer wieder zu findenden Humor trotzdem gelungen, weil das ganze in einer gesunden Mischung auftaucht. 
In Wow hingegen ging mir diese Schwemme an Gimmicks und Funitems zum Schluss nur noch auf den Keks, weils einfach viel zu übertrieben und zu viel war.


----------



## Pente (8. Dezember 2008)

Tetsuo82 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das ich hier in nächster zeit noch ein paar posts mit blumigen beispielen von dir vorfinden werde.



... dann hoffe ich einfach mal für dich, dass ich von dir in Zukunft keine derartigen Postings mehr finden werde. Man kann durchaus auch kritisieren ohne gleich provokativ / beleidigend zu werden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr. Yes (8. Dezember 2008)

phossi80 schrieb:


> ...
> - Das aktuelle Handwerkssystem entweder grundsanieren oder - und das wäre mein Favorit - ganz raus damit.
> - Anstelle von Itemsets lieber nützliche freispielbare Fähigkeiten einbauen. Guild Wars macht vor wie "Endgame" auch nach 20 Stufenaufstiegen motivieren   kann, ohne das ich Rüstungen hinterher rennen muss.
> ...



Stimme im großen ganzen zu, nur diesen beiden Punkte stimme ich nicht zu.

Das Handwerkssystem ist anders! Ich bin ein 'Handwerksjunkie' und
das erste was ich in einem MMORPG ausprobiere ist eben dieses
System. Und da schneidet für mich gesprochen, das Handwerkssystem 
von WAR gar nicht so schlecht ab. 

Mir fehlt eigentlich nur das Schneidern, bzw. Schmieden von
Rüstung und Waffen.

Wenn dieses System noch etwas ausgebaut wird, kann es nur besser werden.

Zum 2. Punkt:
Guild Wars hat für mich nun (und ich habe es aktiv gespielt) überhaupt nichts
motivierendes zu bieten. (Frag mich grad, warum ich es dann gespielt hab, wohl vergessen)

Apropos freispielbare Fähigkeiten findest du auch in WAR, eben durch Rufrang und entsprechende
Investition der Punkte.

Was mich an WAR etwas stört ist die starre Gewichtung SC und OpenRvR.
Sicher wäre es möglich ein System zu integrieren, das entsprechend der Anforderung
(wenige Spieler, derzeitge Gesamtlage, Uhrzeit u.s.w.) eine dynamische Gewichtung
zu implementieren. z.B. könnte es Abends zur Hauptspielzeit eben weniger RPs im SC geben
und dafür im OpenRvR mehr.

SC stehen halt in direktem Konflikt zum OpenRvR, grade wenn nur eine 
unterkritische Spieleranzahl online ist.

Wobei ich hier anmerken sollte, das ich sowieso eine recht kritische Einstellung zu den SCs
habe, da mir persönlich das Rumgehampel dort überhaupt nicht anspricht. Hab die BGs in WoW
schon gehasst, wie die Pest. Zum Glück hat man in WAR die Auswahl und muß das nicht als
PvP über sich ergehen lassen.

cu Yes


----------



## muttertheresa (8. Dezember 2008)

Servus Leute

Also ich Spiele auf dem Server Carroburg auf Seite der Ordnung. Ich kann natürlich nur meine Sicht der Dinge beschreiben. Ob die " Probleme " die ich beobachten konnte auf das gesamte Spiel übertragbar sind kann und will ich nicht beurteilen. Das überlasse ich gerne anderen ;-)

Ich persönlich finde das WAR Konzept sehr gut, auch wenn es noch etwas Feinschliff bedarf und natürlich noch Spielinhalt hinzugefügt werden sollte.

1. Weiterer Spielinhalt kommt ohnehin. Das hinzufügen der Fehlenden Städte ist versprochen und wird mit Sicherheit auch eingehalten.
2. Nicht das Spiel ist das Problem, sondern die fehlende Beteiligung der Spieler.

Die Warhammerplattform bietet viele unterschiedliche Möglichkeiten für gemeinsamen Spielspaß. Das eigentliche Problem ist aber das diese Möglichkeiten zum größten Teil nicht genutzt werden. 
Mein Persönlicher Eindruck ist das die Allianzen nicht funktionieren, heißt es findet nicht genügend Organisation statt bzw. im Ergebnis finden sich nicht genug Leute zusammen um z.B. gemeinsam Gebietseinfluss und in Folge Städteraids durchzuführen.
Das gilt auch für den Rest der Spielinhalte. Es gibt zwar vereinzelte Gruppen die citydungeons laufen aber es ist eher selten (nicht aussschliesslich) so das innerhalb einer Gilde oder einer Allianz eine Großzahl an Spieler durch Aufgaben in einer Gruppe eingebunden sind. Der Rest der Spieler die nicht eingebunden sind, hängen laufen in den Szenarien rum oder sind auf der Suche nach Warbands die rvr machen. Noch schlimmer trifft es diejenigen die noch im lvlbereich zwischen 1 und 30 sind weil die quasi immer auf sich alleine gestellt sind und bis in den 30+ Bereich solofarmen und questen müssen. 
Es wird jawohl bis Dato jedem aufgefallen sein das in Warhammer alleine nicht viel möglich ist und damit komme ich auch zu meinem Schluß.

Leute Organisiert euch!
Sucht euch Mitspieler um gemeinsam den kontent zu spielen
Rüttelt eure Gildenleitung und eure Allianzscheffs auf.
Um so mehr aktive Mitspieler zusammen sind desto mehr Spaß bringt Warhammer.
Ihr selber entscheidet also wie viel sich in eurer Welt verändert, also packt es an.

Und nochmal direkt der Aufruf an alle Entscheidungsträger in Gilde und Allianz:

+ Nutz die Möglichkeiten der Allianzen
+ Macht das was von euch als Leitung erwartet wird, Organisiert euch und haltet eure Gilde zusammen. Animiert eure Mitglieder  zum mitmachen.
+ Ihr seit ein wichtiger Teil der zum Spielerlebniss beiträgt wenn ihr euch bemüht, also haut rein :-)


So das war das was ich soweit zu WAR zu sagen habe. Viel Spaß beim flamen.

P.s. wer sich über meine Lese und Rechtschreibschwäche lustig machen will kann das gerne machen, wer weiß was mein Problem ist weiß auch das dieser Text für mich komplett fehlerfrei ist ;-)


----------



## Kasperl-DPP (8. Dezember 2008)

am 22.01.2009 wird neue pvp onlinegame geschichte geschrieben, dann wird man sehn wo WAR seinen platz findet. die richtigen pvp spieler, die WAR nur mangels alternativen spielen (es ist halt das beste zzt auf dem markt) werden dann nich mehr hauptklientel von warhammer sein, obs dann als nischengame für warhammerfans und gelangweilte WoW monsterklopper weiterlebt, wird sich zeigen. ich schätze mal es wird sich noch weiter richtung blümchenpflückergame bewegen als es jetzt schon ist. die WAR entwickler verlieren ja jetzt schon ihre linie und reagieren auf jedes spielergeweine mit änderungen, ohne die eigene vision duchzuziehen. ich fürchte aber ohne eigenen charakter wird sichs um die 300k spieler einpendeln.. damit kann man überleben und gewinn machen.

ich wünsch warhammer auf jeden fall dass es warhammer bleibt!


----------



## heretik (8. Dezember 2008)

muttertheresa schrieb:


> P.s. wer sich über meine Lese und Rechtschreibschwäche lustig machen will kann das gerne machen, wer weiß was mein Problem ist weiß auch das dieser Text für mich komplett fehlerfrei ist ;-)



Ist er auch weitgehend... sowohl ortographisch als auch inhaltlich.


----------



## trippleass gnom (8. Dezember 2008)

Warhammer Online wurde doch mit dem Gedanken entwickelt, dass Wow-Spieler abgeworben werden sollten und Ihnen mit Warhammer Online eine neue, noch anspruchslosere Welt bereitgestellt werden sollte.

Anspruchslosigkeit kann man weder Wow noch WAR vorwerfen, da sie auf ein Community < 18 Jahren aus sind. Diese User sind leichter abhängig zu machen und beschweren sich weniger. Die Quest sind von kleinen Kindern (PEGI 12) schnell zu meistern und erfolgreich durchzuführen. Sie müssen nur etwas lesen und schreiben können.

Ich denke Myth hat bei Warhammer den Fehler gemacht, dass Spiel anspruchslos wie Wow zu machen, aber es nicht so bunt wie Wow anzustreichen. Die kleinen Kinder finden die Wow-Grafik schöner und die "echten Zocker" finden Warhammer langweilig wie Wow. Wintergrasp ist besser gemacht als die Warhammer Burgschlachten und ein Problem für einen Teil der Warhammer-Spieler, die nun bemerken, dass in Wow das Pvp nach und nach verbessert wird.
Die meisten ehemaligen Wow-Spieler werden ohnehin mit der Qualität von Warhammer online nicht zufrieden sein, da sie von Blizzard mittlerweile einfach anderes gewöhnt sind/waren. 

Es bleiben nur wenige übrig für die Warhammer die richtige Mischung darstellt. Natürlich bleiben auch die Fanboys bis zum bitteren Ende, die aber nur eine kleinen Anteil an den bisherigen Abbos darstellen dürften.

Myth braucht sicherlich viele Spieler, wenn sie weiterhin für EA arbeiten wollen (400.000+) und deshalb wird auch Warhammer Online zwangsläufig Wow hinterher rennen müssen, um an die Spieler zu kommen. Der Markt ist begrenzt und die Spielerzahlen nicht unendlich. Das ist das Problem von Warhammer Online und verhindert eine eigenständige Entwicklung des Spiels. Nischenprodukte sind häufig besser als die der Marktführer, deren Gähn-massen-Gähn-Spiele nur Eisturmgähnen verursachen.


----------



## xaxoon (8. Dezember 2008)

Kasperl-DPP schrieb:


> am 22.01.2009 wird neue pvp onlinegame geschichte geschrieben, dann wird man sehn wo WAR seinen platz findet. die richtigen pvp spieler, die WAR nur mangels alternativen spielen (es ist halt das beste zzt auf dem markt) werden dann nich mehr hauptklientel von warhammer sein, .....


was passiert am 22.1.09?


----------



## Armandur (8. Dezember 2008)

Das hier schon wieder vom "bitteren Ende" gesprochen wird spricht Bände. Vielleicht sollte man einfach mal schauen was man denn von einem Spiel erwartet. Wenn man 24/7 vor der Kiste hängt macht auch irgendwann nichts mehr Spaß, da kann kommen was will.
Fakt ist: Das Spiel macht Laune, kleine Macken sind vorhanden und an der Abstimmung/Balancing kann man in Zukunft noch arbeiten - dazu braucht man aber auch Community-Feedback oder habt ihr erwartet das es von anfang an perfekt ist? Es macht Spaß und darauf kommt es an! Wer immer und immer wieder geradezu krampfhaft nach Fehlern sucht nur um hier auf sich aufmerksam zu machen und den Postcount zu treiben, ja, der kann sehr gerne etwas anderes Spielen, sich selbst den Spaß verderben und WAR, genau wie HdRO u.ä., zu einem Insider machen der durch eine ausgesprochen gemütliche Community glänzt. Sehr sehr gerne...!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gloti (8. Dezember 2008)

trippleass schrieb:


> Myth braucht sicherlich viele Spieler, wenn sie weiterhin für EA arbeiten wollen



EA hat Mythic für viel Geld gekauft, also ist Mythic gewissermaßen EA. Ob sie für EA arbeiten WOLLEN ist eine andere Frage, ich vermute eher nicht. Sobald WAR unter eine bestimmte Grenze an Abos sinken sollte, werden die Server abgeschaltet. Aber das sind Götterdämmerungsszenarien. Ich denke WAR wird es noch in 7 Jahren geben.


----------



## Kasperl-DPP (8. Dezember 2008)

xaxoon schrieb:


> was passiert am 22.1.09?




da erscheint ein spiel


----------



## Kasperl-DPP (8. Dezember 2008)

Armandur schrieb:


> Wenn man 24/7 vor der Kiste hängt macht auch irgendwann nichts mehr Spaß, da kann kommen was will.




das hängt davon ab ob der spielspass contentabhängig ist, oder nicht. wenn man nur spielt um alles zu sehen und zu besitzen ist zwangsläufig irgendwann schluss. und wers trotzdem noch weiter spielt ist bei WoW vermutlich gut aufgehoben und soll bitte dort bleiben.


----------



## Niko78 (8. Dezember 2008)

Kasperl-DPP schrieb:


> da erscheint ein spiel



Welches Spiel?


----------



## Niko78 (8. Dezember 2008)

Armandur schrieb:


> Das hier schon wieder vom "bitteren Ende" gesprochen wird spricht Bände. Vielleicht sollte man einfach mal schauen was man denn von einem Spiel erwartet. Wenn man 24/7 vor der Kiste hängt macht auch irgendwann nichts mehr Spaß, da kann kommen was will.
> Fakt ist: Das Spiel macht Laune, kleine Macken sind vorhanden und an der Abstimmung/Balancing kann man in Zukunft noch arbeiten - dazu braucht man aber auch Community-Feedback oder habt ihr erwartet das es von anfang an perfekt ist? Es macht Spaß und darauf kommt es an! Wer immer und immer wieder geradezu krampfhaft nach Fehlern sucht nur um hier auf sich aufmerksam zu machen und den Postcount zu treiben, ja, der kann sehr gerne etwas anderes Spielen, sich selbst den Spaß verderben und WAR, genau wie HdRO u.ä., zu einem Insider machen der durch eine ausgesprochen gemütliche Community glänzt. Sehr sehr gerne...!
> 
> 
> ...



Ich denke War hat kein "bitteres Ende", weil - meiner Meinung nach - eigentlich sehr viele "alte" DAoC-Spieler *lach* eigentlich auf das Game abfahren sollten.
Ich sah War immer als Nachfolgespiel von DAoC ... naja, bis dato halt nur ein Teil davon weil viele kleine Details fehlen die es bei DAoC gab. Housing + Crafting z.B.
Aber jedes Spiel ist ausbaufähig und braucht ja nur auf die Wünsche der User hören.
Tagtäglich nur RvR ist auf Dauer sicher langweilig - nehme ich mal an - aber alles und jedes ist ausbaufähig, wenn man nur will.


----------



## Reo_MC (8. Dezember 2008)

Ich zitiere mich jetzt einfach fix da es mir zu blöd wird.


> Wie ich eben schon woanders gepostet habe:
> Das nervt. Macht mal einer einen Sammel-mimimi-war-ist-kacke-thread auf, den ich dann ignorieren kann?


----------



## Halwin (8. Dezember 2008)

Kasperl-DPP schrieb:


> da erscheint ein spiel


was ist das für ne beschränkte Antwort. 

Oh, entschuldige bitte... vermutlich muss ich mir die richtige Antwort ja erst verdienen...

42?


----------



## xaxoon (8. Dezember 2008)

Reo_MC schrieb:


> Ich zitiere mich jetzt einfach fix da es mir zu blöd wird.


tue dir und vor allem uns allen einen gefallen, und höre auf deinen müll in die foren hier zu schreiben. wenn man bei deinem profil deine beiträge anschaut, merkt man dass du diesen account nur hast, um hier dumm herum zu flamen. 

danke
mfg

ps: welches game erscheint denn nun im jänner? ein konkurrent zu WAR? oder wie? oder was??
*
EDIT: *habe es gefunden: "darkfall" heisst das teil, das im jänner released wird. scheint interessant zu werden.


----------



## Kasperl-DPP (9. Dezember 2008)

xaxoon schrieb:


> tue dir und vor allem uns allen einen gefallen, und höre auf deinen müll in die foren hier zu schreiben. wenn man bei deinem profil deine beiträge anschaut, merkt man dass du diesen account nur hast, um hier dumm herum zu flamen.
> 
> danke
> mfg
> ...



nein, kein konkurrent zu WAR, das richtet sich an eine andere zielgruppe. wie oben schonmal geschrieben... es gibt ne menge WAR spieler die nur mangels alternative hier pvp betreiben. das kernpuplikum von warhammer, das gerne lvelt, items sammelt und konsequenzloses pvp betreiben möchte, wirds sich nicht für DF interessieren, und das ist auch gut so! Df richtet sich primär an leute die sich seit UO durch eine zähe masse an ep-sammel games quälen mussten. wie man alleine an über 200k angemeldeten usern im Df forum sieht, gibts die zelgruppe.

der messias wird geboren!


----------



## Kasperl-DPP (9. Dezember 2008)

Halwin schrieb:


> was ist das für ne beschränkte Antwort.
> 
> Oh, entschuldige bitte... vermutlich muss ich mir die richtige Antwort ja erst verdienen...
> 
> 42?



ich fürchte, du kannst dir die antwort nicht verdienen. tut mir leid...


----------



## ErebusX (9. Dezember 2008)

Darkfall?! Diese Vaporware? Konkurrent zu WAR? Ok... ^^


----------



## Kasperl-DPP (9. Dezember 2008)

ErebusX schrieb:


> Darkfall?! Diese Vaporware? Konkurrent zu WAR? Ok... ^^




danke,

du nimmst mir die worte aus dem mund. bleib wo du glücklich bist.


----------



## ErebusX (9. Dezember 2008)

Kasperl-DPP schrieb:


> danke,
> 
> du nimmst mir die worte aus dem mund. bleib wo du glücklich bist.




Bleibe ich, keine Sorge. Und was noch besser ist, halte ich persönlich auch nichts davon in Foren zu trollen, von Spielen die ich eh nicht spiele... im Gegensatz zu anderen Personen.


----------



## ZAM (9. Dezember 2008)

Je nachdem wie das Gespräch hier weiter verläuft, gibts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kasperl-DPP (9. Dezember 2008)

ErebusX schrieb:


> Bleibe ich, keine Sorge. Und was noch besser ist, halte ich persönlich auch nichts davon in Foren zu trollen, von Spielen die ich eh nicht spiele... im Gegensatz zu anderen Personen.



also ich spiele WAR auf middenland order, wen du da ansprechen willst...keine anhnung... ich spiels sogar gern...(sofern ich behaupten kann diese art von game zu mögen) da es wie ich schon neutral geschrieben hab, das einzig spielbare pvp auf dem markt ist. bis zum 22.01... 

wenn du dir mal den thread durchgelesen hättest wüsstest du worums hier geht... um die frage ob sich warhammer WoW angleichen soll um wirtschaftlich erfolgreich zu sein. in meinem ersten post in dem thread hab ich dazu was geschrieben, und danach 3 direkte fragen beantwortet.

der einzige troll hier bist du (um mal deine kindlich naive ausdrucksweise auzugreifen). und nun husch unter deinen stein...


der sinn eines forums ist es, sich zu unterhalten.


----------



## splen (9. Dezember 2008)

Ich hab mir jetzt nicht den gesamten Thread durchgelesen, aber wenn ich mich mal auf den Grundtenor des Eingangsbetrags beziehen darf, muss ich doch im Grunde schon sehr widersprechen. Wärend der ganzen Promo-Phase wurde seitens Mythic immer wieder betont, dass WAR den absoluten Schwerpunkt im PvP bzw. RvR haben soll. Paul Barnett formulierte es damals so: "If you don't like war - go away!" Das Problem, das sich bei WAR darstellt, entsteht meiner Meinung nach mehr bei den Spielern und weniger im angebotenen Content.

Würde Mythic anfangen, das Spiel mehr in Richtung von WoW weiterzuentwickeln, wäre das meiner Meinung nach das Ende von WAR, denn man muss sich schon darüber im Klaren sein, dass es derzeit kein besseres Spiel auf dem Markt gibt, das die komplette Bandbreite an Spielinhalten abdecken kann. Folglich muss man sich auf einen der angebotenen Aspekte konzentrieren und den dann besser gestalten. Wie das dann konkret aussehen sollte, darüber kann man sich ja wieder streiten, denn da hat wieder jeder andere Vorstellungen. Es gibt Spiele, die haben besseres PvE als WoW und es gibt Spiele, die haben besseres PvP. Aber es gibt keines, das in beidem Punkten besser ist oder in absehbarer Zeit sein wird.

Wenn nun jemand in WAR mehr PvE erwartet hat, muss man ihm leider bescheinigen, dass er sich vor dem Erwerb nicht wirklich mit den Inhalten auseinandergesetzt hat. Dass man dann etwas enttäuscht ist, ist nicht verwunderlich. Ich für meinen Teil hab aus meinem Spielerumfeld noch niemanden gehört, der nach mehr PvE-Content verlangt. Es ist eher so, dass man mit dem PvP-Content noch nicht ganz glücklich ist.

Dabei wäre es meiner Ansicht nach relativ einfach, das RvR ins Rollen zu bringen. Hauptproblem ist meiner Meinung nach, dass in den offenen RvR-Zonen zu wenig betrieb ist und alles in den Szenarien rumhängt. Die Belohnungen in den offenen Zonen zuerhöhen, reicht nach meinem Empfinden nciht aus, denn Spieler neigen dazu, sich den einfachen Weg zum Erfolg zu suchen und gemeinhin hat man am Ende mehr Spaß mit Level 40 nen Level 32 zu one-hitten, auch wenns nur einen Punkt bringt, als sich über nen 10 Minuten-Fight 1000 Punkte zu erarbeiten. Wenn die Spieler also nicht von selbst in die Gänge kommen, muss man sie quasi zwingen. Szenarien sollten daher nur noch bis Level 39 zugänglich sein. Das einzige Problem, das sich dann noch stellt, dürfte die Performance im offenen RvR sein, die derart unter aller Würde ist, wenn man es mal mit DAoC vergleicht, wo deutlich mehr Spieler aufeinandergetroffen sind. Und dabei strebt Mythic mit der Erfahrung aus DAoC genau solche Schlachten an.

Wie dem auch sei. Es bleibt sicherlich viel zu tun für die Entwickler, aber die meiste Arbeit wartet im RvR und nicht in den Instanzen und schon gar nicht im PvE-Raid-Content. Der Druck, der Spielerschaft, wie er hier dargestellt wurde, existiert nach meinem Empfinden nicht. Und selbst wenn, wäre es fatal, dem einfach nachzugehen. Es gibt genug Beispiele der Branche, bei denen das massive Nachgeben gegenüber den Wünschen der Spieler zum endgültigen Absturz des Spiels führten. Mythic sollte sich hüten, den gleichen Fehler zu begehen wie z.B. SOE bei Star Wars Galaxies.


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. Dezember 2008)

Ich hab nur eines zu splen zu sagen:
Das die Server so öfter mal grottige Performance liefern, liegt nicht an Mythic sondern an der Europäischen Serververwaltung aka GOA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonsten finde ich hat er es gut gefasst und dem ist eigentlich nichts mehr hinzuzufügen!


----------



## Kasperl-DPP (9. Dezember 2008)

splen schrieb:


> Wie dem auch sei. Es bleibt sicherlich viel zu tun für die Entwickler, aber die meiste Arbeit wartet im RvR und nicht in den Instanzen und schon gar nicht im PvE-Raid-Content. Der Druck, der Spielerschaft, wie er hier dargestellt wurde, existiert nach meinem Empfinden nicht. Und selbst wenn, wäre es fatal, dem einfach nachzugehen. Es gibt genug Beispiele der Branche, bei denen das massive Nachgeben gegenüber den Wünschen der Spieler zum endgültigen Absturz des Spiels führten. Mythic sollte sich hüten, den gleichen Fehler zu begehen wie z.B. SOE bei Star Wars Galaxies.



/sign  mich hat schon schwer erschreckt wie schnell mythic auf beschwerden reagiert hat, ich seh da ne beunruhigende tendenz. nicht zuletzt die mutter aller spiele UO ist durch die von dir genannten spielerwünsche zugrunde geangen (obwohls noch mehr leute spielen als HDRO zum beispiel)
mir persönlich fehlt bei WAR, ein echter pvp server und spürbares death penalty...


----------



## heretik (9. Dezember 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich hab nur eines zu splen zu sagen:
> Das die Server so öfter mal grottige Performance liefern, liegt nicht an Mythic sondern an der Europäischen Serververwaltung aka GOA
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Es ist nichtmal gesagt, dass es an GOA liegt, der Frosch kann auch irgendwo zwischen Endbenutzer und dem Serverzentrum von GOA begraben sein.

Fakt ist dass die massiven Ausfall-Lags nicht am Spiel selbst liegen, sonst würde inzwischen auch die Ami-Foren brennen.


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. Dezember 2008)

Natürlich kann es auch am Endbenutzer und seiner SChrottkiste und der Bauernhofleitung liegen aber ich denke GOA ist da nicht ganz unschuldig, wenn z.B. die Zone einfach wegcrashed... das kann schlecht jemand zu Hause verursacht haben *gg*


----------



## splen (9. Dezember 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich hab nur eines zu splen zu sagen:
> Das die Server so öfter mal grottige Performance liefern, liegt nicht an Mythic sondern an der Europäischen Serververwaltung aka GOA
> 
> 
> ...



Ob die Performance an GOA oder an Mythic liegt, kann ich nicht sagen. Momentan kann ich auch nicht ganz ausschließen, dass meine eigene Kiste mit Schuld trägt. Nach Erfahrungen von den US-Servern hab ich mich noch nicht wirklich erkundigt. Im Endeffekt ist es mir auch egal, wo bei den Betreibern der Flaschenhals sitzt. Sowohl der Entwickler, als auch der Publisher sollte ein Interesse daran haben, dass das Teil sauber flutscht, denn die Rechnung zahlen am Ende beide.


----------



## heretik (9. Dezember 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Natürlich kann es auch am Endbenutzer und seiner SChrottkiste und der Bauernhofleitung liegen aber ich denke GOA ist da nicht ganz unschuldig, wenn z.B. die Zone einfach wegcrashed... das kann schlecht jemand zu Hause verursacht haben *gg*



Ne, ich meinte nicht den Endbenutzer-Computer. Lags und Performanceschwächen aufgrund schwacher Eigenhardware sollte dann doch jeder noch selber erkennen können.

Wie schon jemand so schön dargestellt hat: Die Leitung zwischen GOA und meinem PC steht ja, ich bekomme während dieser 3-Minuten-Latenzen ja immer noch ne exakte Wiedergabe der einzelnen Spielerbewegungen. Nur fehlen halt alle sonstigen Informationen wie Schaden genommen, Schaden gemacht, Chatmitteilungen.
Und genau dieses Phänomen haben derzeit wohl nur wir EU-Fuzzies, und offenbar auch nur einzelne.


----------



## ErebusX (9. Dezember 2008)

splen schrieb:


> Ob die Performance an GOA oder an Mythic liegt, kann ich nicht sagen. Momentan kann ich auch nicht ganz ausschließen, dass meine eigene Kiste mit Schuld trägt. Nach Erfahrungen von den US-Servern hab ich mich noch nicht wirklich erkundigt. Im Endeffekt ist es mir auch egal, wo bei den Betreibern der Flaschenhals sitzt. Sowohl der Entwickler, als auch der Publisher sollte ein Interesse daran haben, dass das Teil sauber flutscht, denn die Rechnung zahlen am Ende beide.




Der Verdacht geht da mittlerweile von einem Fehler im Code aus, daher auch die Hotfixes in der letzten Zeit. Sterntaler hatte schon geschrieben, dass die Server von GOA über denen von Mythic vorgeschlagenen liegen.


----------



## Wayne der 4. (9. Dezember 2008)

Kasperl-DPP schrieb:


> /sign  mich hat schon schwer erschreckt wie schnell mythic auf beschwerden reagiert hat, ich seh da ne beunruhigende tendenz. nicht zuletzt die mutter aller spiele UO ist durch die von dir genannten spielerwünsche zugrunde geangen (obwohls noch mehr leute spielen als HDRO zum beispiel)
> mir persönlich fehlt bei WAR, ein echter pvp server und spürbares death penalty...



Das musst du mir jetzt aber mal erklären, was dir an einem Open-RvR Server nicht "echt PvP" genug ist? Wenn der Tod ernstahfter bestraft würde, dann würden die Leute ja noch weniger Open-RvR machen, weil es einfach nur lästig wäre.

Ansonsten würde ich sagen hat WAR einen guten Stand den es auszubauen gilt. Kurz vor release nannte Paul doch die Grundregeln bei einem MMO Start, wenn sich Mythic jetzt auch daran hält werden wir noch viele Jahre Spaß an WAR haben.


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. Dezember 2008)

heretik schrieb:


> Lags und Performanceschwächen aufgrund schwacher Eigenhardware sollte dann doch jeder noch selber erkennen können.



Eh genau das ist ein Punkt den die meisten NICHT erkennen... wenn irgendwas ist wird sofort erstmal GOA und Mythic dafür verantwortlich gemacht und man muss diese Leute mit dem Holzhammer drauf hinweisen, dass ihr C64 und eine Dial-In Modemverbindung NICHT ausreicht für WAR ^^


----------



## Kasperl-DPP (9. Dezember 2008)

Wayne schrieb:


> Das musst du mir jetzt aber mal erklären, was dir an einem Open-RvR Server nicht "echt PvP" genug ist? Wenn der Tod ernstahfter bestraft würde dann würden die Leute ja noch weniger Open-RvR machen, weil es einfach nur lästig wäre.
> 
> Ansonsten würde ich sagen hat WAR einen guten Stand den es auszubauen gilt. Kurz vor release nannte Paul doch die Grundregeln bei einem MMO Start, wenn sich Mythic jetzt auch daran hält werden wir noch viele Jahre Spaß an WAR haben.



ich mein das jetzt nicht böse, ehrlich nicht. aber ich werde dir nicht erklären können warum mehr death penalty rein muss und was open pvp ist. das würde auch zu weit führen in so einem thread.


----------



## Wayne der 4. (9. Dezember 2008)

Aber ich kann es dir erklären: Gerade in den Massenschlachten geht es darum nach dem Tod schnell wieder ins Getummel zu finden und mehr PvP als jederzeit und überall feindliche Spieler anzugreifen geht nicht, oder kann ich mir nicht vorstellen was darüber hinaus gehen soll.

Ps: Böse meine ich das auch nicht aber ich kann mir deiner Aussage nichts anfangen, deswegen meine Frage.


----------



## heretik (9. Dezember 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Eh genau das ist ein Punkt den die meisten NICHT erkennen... wenn irgendwas ist wird sofort erstmal GOA und Mythic dafür verantwortlich gemacht und man muss diese Leute mit dem Holzhammer drauf hinweisen, dass ihr C64 und eine Dial-In Modemverbindung NICHT ausreicht für WAR ^^



Also mit meinem Gameboy Advance geht das über den Akustikkoppler bestens 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kasperl-DPP (9. Dezember 2008)

Wayne schrieb:


> Aber ich kann es dir erklären: Gerade in den Massenschlachten geht es darum nach dem Tod schnell wieder ins Getummel zu finden und mehr PvP als jederzeit und überall feindliche Spieler anzugreifen geht nicht, oder kann ich mir nicht vorstellen was darüber hinaus gehen soll.
> 
> Ps: Böse meine ich das auch nicht aber ich kann mir deiner Aussage nichts anfangen, deswegen meine Frage.



es hat keinerlei bedeutung ob du stirbst oder nicht... weder für dich (2 silber und 30 sec warten) und auch nicht für den gegner, der sich fast keinen strategischen vorteil verschafft hat. ums nochmal zu betonen... ich rede hier von mir, und meiner meinung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die neue generation von onlinespielern hat sich an die anspruchslosigkeit gewöhnt, und die betreiber liefern sich nen wettstreit darum, wie mans den spielern bequemer machen kann. 

ich fang schon an zu erklären... wollt ich nicht... dann kommt wieder son blumenpflücker an und erzählt mir was von trollen... und open pvp bedeutet jeder gegen jeden, bzw gilde gegen gilde, was auch zur folge hat dass sich jeder für seine taten selbst verantworten muss.

mehr von mir aus als pm, aber hier isses fehl am platze, da sich zu viele ertappt fühlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Harika (9. Dezember 2008)

Sobald sich WAR Richtung WoW bewegt ist es vorbei, das wurde oben schon durchgekaut. Was fehlt um das Spiel erfolgreich zu machen ist eine deutlichere Abgrenzung zu WoW. RvR so schön es auch klingt hat kaum Auswirkung auf die Spielewelt, man nehme eine Hauptstadt ein, was passiert? In ein paar Stunden gehört diese wieder der anderen Seite, ohne einen Finger krumm zu machen. AFAIK musste in DAOC ein gemeinsamer Beitrag her um diese Stadt wieder einzunehmen. Das selbe mit Burgen, eingenommen und was passiert? Genau nichts, wäre die Zone dann nicht mehr questbar, ist auch der Anreiz da dies einzunehmen. 
Wie WoW ist WAR so entworfen dem zahlenden Kunden keinen Kummer zu verursachen, auf Dauer wird es WAR gegen die Konkurrenz zwar nicht schwer haben, jedoch wandern immer Spieler zu anderen MMOs ab, und der grosse Schwall der Rückkehrer ist nicht zu erwarten bis ein neues Addon in Sicht ist, oder ein grosser Contentpatch. Wobei die Spieler zurückkommen und feststellen das ein Hauptproblem noch immer nicht gelöst sein wird: Die Ungleichgewichtung zwischen den beiden Seiten, wenn sich Ordnung im T4 Gebiet in den Szenarien versteckt ist das für beide Seiten schlecht. 
Summa summarum: Ohne grossartige Änderungen in der Spielmechanik wird WAR weiter schrumpfen.


----------



## splen (9. Dezember 2008)

Letztendlich muss man zu dem Schluss kommen, dass es ein Trugschluss der Hersteller ist, dass die Kunden (vor allem bei einem PvP-Spiel) von komplexen Spielmechaniken abgeschreckt würden. Vor allem bei WAR kommt es mir im Detail schon so vor, dass man da Spiel auf Gedeih und Verderb jedem Casual-Player schmackhaft machen möchte. Nur steht das meiner Meinung nach im Widerspruch zum PvP-Kern des Spiels, denn PvP ist eben nicht wirklich das, was man als Casual-Spieler will.

Man betonte in allen Interviews immer wieder "we have learned a lot of 'Dark Age of Camelot' and you will see that in W.A.R.", aber wenn man genau hinschaut, hat man die wichtigsten Aspekte, warum das RvR in DAoC so attraktiv war, bei Warhammer außer Acht gelassen. Fixe Obergrenzen für alle Attribute, echte Möglichkeit zur Weiterentwicklung des Charakters durch Fortschritt im RvR-Rang, keine Schlachtfelder im Endgame, wirklich individuelle Klassen in den verschiedenen Reichen.

Versteht mich bitte nicht falsch. Mir macht WAR trotzdem sehr viel Spaß und solange der nicht wirklich nachlässt, werd ich das auch weiterzocken, aber es blutet mir schon das Herz, wenn ich mit ansehen muss, wie wenig Einfluss die Erfahrungen aus DAoC wirklich ins Spiel gefunden haben, obwohl das meiner Meinung nach immer noch die Referenz in Sachen RvR wäre ... und die Ideen müsste man nicht mal klauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (9. Dezember 2008)

Harika schrieb:


> Sobald sich WAR Richtung WoW bewegt ist es vorbei, das wurde oben schon durchgekaut. Was fehlt um das Spiel erfolgreich zu machen ist eine deutlichere Abgrenzung zu WoW. RvR so schön es auch klingt hat kaum Auswirkung auf die Spielewelt, man nehme eine Hauptstadt ein, was passiert? In ein paar Stunden gehört diese wieder der anderen Seite, ohne einen Finger krumm zu machen. AFAIK musste in DAOC ein gemeinsamer Beitrag her um diese Stadt wieder einzunehmen. Das selbe mit Burgen, eingenommen und was passiert? Genau nichts, wäre die Zone dann nicht mehr questbar, ist auch der Anreiz da dies einzunehmen.



Das ist ein guter vorschlag . 
Das wäre auch ein Guter schritt um das ORvR verhalten der SPieler zu ändern .

D.h. Nur Sz´s wenn das Gebiet umkämpft ist .


----------



## xaxoon (10. Dezember 2008)

splen schrieb:


> ...... Paul Barnett formulierte es damals so: "If you don't like war - go away!" ...


diese worte würde er sich aber heute 3x überlegen, glaube mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ist zwar aus dem zusammenhang gerissen, aber trotzdem treffend *g*

back2topic: es ist mit sicherheit so, dass es zum ziel wurde: der casual gamer soll möglichst einfach loszocken können. wenn ich andie zeit vor 15 - 20 jahre nachdenke. damals musste man ein dickes buch lesen, bevor man überhaupt wusste was man tun muss. heute schalten die kidds ihre konsolen an, und drücken alle paar sekunden mal einen von 3 bunten knöpfchen. sogar ziehlen übernimmt das programm. wohin führt das alles?


----------



## Nemesoth (10. Dezember 2008)

Hmm ich denke das zu viele Leute WoW verseucht sind. Das merkt man daran das leute sich beschweren das grüne items besser wären als epixx unsw. Das ist was ich an WOW hasse die unendlich jagd nach items. Hab mich für WAR entschieden weil ich gescheites pvp machen wollte als casual. Einloggen mitmischen ausloggen ohne den gedanken im hinterkopf zu haben "du verpasst was". WAR ist kein mainstream game und das ist auch gut so. Da WAR realtiv zeitnah vor Wotlk erschienen ist macht die sache schwerer. Aber ich denke auch, dass die community sich in den nächsten monaten einpendeln wird und das man hoffentlich auch morgens früh oder Tags über raz faz in szenarien kommt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aral (10. Dezember 2008)

Ich bin überzeugt davon, daß Mythic einen Schritt in die richtige Richtung gemacht hat, als sie WAR grundsätzlich so entwickelt haben, wie es jetzt virhanden ist.
Wie in so vielen Bereichen des Lebens und vor allem der Technik aber, gibt es heutzutage kaum ein (technisch komplexes) Produkt, daß am Anfang rund läuft: ob es das viel gepriesene IPhone war - oder andere Top-Handys anderer Hersteller -, (deutsche) Autos der Mittel- und Oberklasse, LCD/Plasma-Fernseher... alles wurde in relativ krzer Zeit weiterentwickelt und um Features aufgestockt.

Den DAOC-Veteranen unter euch gebe ich recht, wenn sie sich so manches aus DAOC zurückwünschen. Aber ich müßte ich sehr täuschen, wenn Mythic hier nicht mittelfristig reagiert, und gerade den EndContent in WAR dahingehend ausweitet, dass das Spielerlebnis ausgeweitet wrd. Das muss in WAR erstmal (Gott sei dank) nicht über die Items gehen, sondern mehr über die Spielmechanik.

Lasst unserem Spiel doch Zeit :-) Es ist jetzt 2 Monate alt, da gibt's noch so viel Potential (und ich will endlich Bretonen im Spiel haben ;-)  ).

Schönen Tag euch allen, ich pfleg jetzt meine Frau, die sich nen Steissbeinbruch "geclaimt" hat...


----------



## splen (10. Dezember 2008)

Es nutzt ja nichts, ewig der Vergangenheit nachzutrauern. Mythic hat sich schon vor langer Zeit gegen ein DAoC 2 entschieden. Ich bin zwar nach wie vor der Meinung, dass das ein Fehler war, aber nun gut ... was soll man tun. Am Ende ist es mir eh viel wichtiger, mit wem ich zocke .. und nicht was für ein Spiel ich zocke.

Man sollte sich vielmehr überlegen, wie man selbst dazu beitragen kann, das Spiel besser zu machen. Das Rumgeheule ind en Foren hilft da relativ wenig, auch wenn die Community-Leute von GOA in den meisen Foren zumindest lesend dabei sind. Aber konstruktive Vorschläge aus den Unmengen an Flames rauszufiltern ist relativ schwierig. Es gibt ingame ein Feedback-Formular und wenn einem das Spiel wirklich am Herzen liegt, sollte man meiner Ansicht nach niemals zögern, sich 2-3 Minuten Zeit zu nehmen, um in Ruhe und angemessener Formulierung zum Ausdruck zu bringen, was man anders machen würde.

Jetzt kann man natürlich wieder argumentieren, dass GOA nicht mit Mythic gleichzusetzen ist und dass die keinen direkten Einfluss haben. Aber deswegen die Hände in den Schoß zu legen kann dann ja auch nicht die Lösung sein. Wenn einem das nicht passt, muss man eben auf nem US-Server spielen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich persönlich erwarte von den Verantwortlichen zur Zeit eigentlich nur eines: Dass sie anfangen, unter realen Bedingungen ihr Spiel zu zocken. Mir kann keiner von Mythic oder GOA erzählen, dass sie mit dem Spiel in der Form, in der es derzeit läuft, zufrieden sind. Es gibt viele viele Dinge, die einem als erfahrenen Spieler sofort ins Auge stechen und wo man sich fragen muss, ob da seit Release überhaubt mal jemand eingeloggt hat. Aber gut DIng will  und soll nun mal Weile haben. Es ist nur einfach schwer, die Füße still zu halten, wenn sieht, an wievielen Ecken da eigentlich noch Luft nach oben wäre. Und zwar vielfach in Dingen, die sie in DAoC schon von Beginn an besser gemacht haben und die gar nichts mit dem Spieldesign oder der Spielmechanik zu tun haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mephistostraum (10. Dezember 2008)

Sagen wir so, ich habe 70% des Threads durchgelesen, ich bin auch ein alter Daoc-ler und habe deswegen WAR angefangen und habe selber WOW nur kurz gespielt.


Meine Hauptkritiktepunkte sind (im Vergleich zu meinem geliebten DAOC)


1. Zergliederung

Wie war es in DAOC? Es gab ein Tor in die RVR-Welt. Dort trafen sich alle Spieler, die PVP machen wollten. An dieser Einfallsburg trafen sich die Spieler. Dort auch konnte man sich Gruppen suchen. Denn alle die dort standen, wollten in der Regel PVP machen. Dann ist man losgezogen in die Welt. Es dauerte ca. 5 min. bis man beim Gegner war, enstprechend kürzer wenn man im eigenen Gebiet angegriffen wurde. Und man ist auf Schiffen zum Gegner gefahren.


Ergebnis. Die Gruppenbildung war nicht immer leicht, besonders wenn man keinen angesagten Chars hatte, dennoch war es aus meiner Sicht einfacher als in WAR. Natürlich finde ich auch in WAR meine Gruppe, ob nun mit der Gilde oder randomgroups, dennoch ist es schwieriger. Es gab nicht so sehr einen physischen Treffpunkt. Und Kt kann man nur beitreten, wenn man in dem Gebiet ist, vielleicht gibt es ja auch bald mal einen offenen RVR button 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)))))) und nicht nur den chatchannel.


Denn..........


Jedes Tier hat bekanntlich drei PVP-Gebiete, in dem was los sein kann, natürlich kann man den KTs beitreten, aber es ist oft etwas komplizierter etwas zu finden. Insgesamt ist das PVP dadurch etwas zergliederter. Ja, wenn es einen KT gibt, ist alles schnell organisiert.


Die Zergliederung geht ja dann noch weiter, weil man sich überlegen kann, ob man pvp oder rvp macht. Also reduziert sich nochmals die Zahl der Spieler. Ich schließe mich schweren Herzens an, wer RVR will, muss wohl verbieten 40er eben solche Spielen zu lassen. Denn ich selber liebe SZ und sie sind mir zum Teil lieber als RVR. Ich bin ein Bekenner. Und ich weiß aus meiner Gilde als auch aus meiner Allianz auf Huss, ich sehe das nicht allein so. Der Button für SZ ist schneller gedrückt als eine Gruppe für RVR gefunden. Wenn aber keiner mehr mit 35 oder mit 40 mehr ins Szenario kann, braucht es andere Beschäftigung. Ok, werden SZ abgeschafft, twinken die Spieler eben mehr. Aber irgendwas ist ja immer.


Das meint Zergliederung eben auch, selbst auf mittelmäßig besuchten Servern, gibt es wohl zuviele Möglichkeiten gegen menschliche Spieler anzutreten. Und nochmals, ich würde selbst dann wohl mit meinem 40iger sz spielen, wenn es keine Rufpunkte gibt. Dazu jetzt gleich noch mehr.


2. Logik des Zergens.



Ich finde Szenarien geiiiiiiiiillllllllllllllllllllllll, weil es gibt dort keinen Zerg. Ok, manchmal mag ich auch gerne Zergen, allerdings jammern dann immer die unterlegenden, sie wurden gezergt. Oder ich gehe aus dem Spiel, weil ich gezergt wurde. Irgendeiner geht also immer, weil er gezergt wurde. Die Zergenden beschimpfen die Gezergten als Feiglinge, was die Gezergten auch über die Zergenden sagen, die trauen sich nicht, sich in einen ehrlichen Kampf zu stellen. Dieses Problem hatte auch DAOC und wird wohl nie gelöst werden, solange es Zerge gibt, lol. (Was für ein Satz)

Daher sind ja auch Szenarien so beliebt, wenigstens die Anzahl der Spieler ist gleich, was zunächst fairere Rahmenbedingungen schafft. Und ja, ich habe Sz 500:0 gewonnen wie verloren. Und oft traute sich die eine oder andere Seite nicht mehr ins SZ, weil sie frustriert waren. Dennoch und deshalb würde ich auch SZ spielen, wenn es weder XP noch Rufpunkte geben würde, weil es eben oberflächlich fair ist. Ob ich nun im offenen RVR von einer SG gefarmt werde oder im Sz ist völlig egal. Daher sind Szenarien beliebt, und daher möchte ich eigenltich auch die sz behalten für 40er Chars, egal ob es noch rufpunkte gibt oder nicht. Selbst wenn nicht würde ich sie spielen. Das it ja auch die Logik der Arenakämpfe in WOW, es ist eben kein Zerg. 


2a Problem der Zahl


Ich persönlich finde es eigentlich egal, ob es Arenakämpfe gibt, oder Burgenraids oder Szenarien. Hauptsache es gibt genug Spieler. Die nachvollziehbare Logik von WAR ist, dass es Serverimmanent ist. Die Anzahl der Spieler eines Servers verteilen sich auf alles. Dazu führt dazu, dass die Zahl so klein werden kann, dass sich alle langweilen. Hier ein Rechenbeispiel.



Sagen wir zur Vereinfachung es gibt 1000 (fast schon utopisch, lol) aktive spieler auf einem Server. Wieviel sind davon gleichzeitig online. Sagen wir mal 700. Nehmen wir weiterhin an, 50% Ordnung, 50% Zerstörung.

Also 350 Spieler der Ordnung. Davon um es einfach zu machen. 50 tier 1, 50 tier 2, 100 tier 3 und 150 tier 4.


Auf dem Levelniveau tier 4, questen von den 150 Spielern ca. 50 Spieler.

Rest 100.

Davon spielen 50 Szenarien.

Rest 50

Dann blieben in dieser optimistischen Schätzung epische Schlachten übrig, wo max. 50:50 spieler antreten, wovon dann noch 10 afk wäre. 

Da aber weder soviele Spieler gleichzeigt aktiv sind, zeigt unsere Erfahrung doch, dass 15:15 realistischer ist.


also egal wie, es müssen mehr spieler den weg zueinander finden. Der naheliegenste Weg wäre wohl die Server voller zu bekommen oder serverübergreifende aktivitäten zu schaffen. Was auch immer, erhöht die Zahl derer die ich auch im oRVR treffen kann. Macht Zwangszusammenlegungen, oder serverübergreifenden Kämpfe, nur bringt mir Opfer....... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



DENN: Gelingt das nicht, werden Spieler abspringen, weil keiner von uns bock hat auf irgendwas zu warten. Ich will spielen und NICHT warten. Ob nun SZ oder oRVR oder Raids oder INIS, ich will SPIELEN. Und hier ist die Zahl das Problem!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Es gibt eine Untersuchung, die folgendes festgestellt hat. Prinzipiell gehen Leute lieber in Kneipen, die voll sind und nicht leer.




3. Def-Ödnis

Hier ein normaler Ablauf eines Burgenraids.

Ist der Zerg groß genug gewinnt man, ist der zerg zu klein verliert man. Es wird gedefft, gedefft und angegriffen. Gähn auf Dauer........... Ich würde mir auch wünschen, dass es mehr Gründe gäbe, sich in der offenen Schlacht zu stellen. Ich weiß nicht wieso in DAOC haben wir häufiger offene Feldschlachten gemacht.

Vorschlag. Vielleicht können die Schlachtziele weniger NPCs haben, dafür haben die aber eine Funktion, z.B. sie schwächen deutlich die BURG etc. so dass es einen Sinn macht, nicht nur in der burg zu warten, bis der Feind kommt. 

Was weiß ich, hält man alle Schlachtziele (die dann zahlenmäßig erhöht werden können), reduziert es die hp vom Tor. Oder aber man fügt irgendwas ein, was die spieler veranlasst sich auf dem offenem Gelände zu treffen, wie z.B. bei Daoc die Reliktraids 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)))))))


Die Frage sollte also sein, warum sollte ich mich einer offenen Schlacht stellen. 



Die Logik von WAR gefällt mir schon. Es geht darum die Hauptstadt zu erobern. Die Hürden dafür sollten auch hoch sein. Vielleicht wäre es hilfreicher die Logik zu verstehen, wie das alles funktioniert mit der Hauptstadteroberung. Auf dem Server Huss sind viele Versuche unternommen worden, doch letztlich hat es noch nie auch geklappt, dass wir dem Ziel nahe waren. 

ich glaube schon, dass wenn die Gegner dichter an die Stadt herankommen, die Bereitschaft größer wäre sich zu moshen. Hier würde ich es mir wünschen, dass möglicherweise auch Punkte gehalten werden müssen, die auf der Fläche angeordnet sind, wo keine npcs etc. rumstehen. Einfach nur, damit wir gründe haben auch offene Schlachten zu machen. Es soll ja so sein, dass auch öq zu den Bedingungen gehören, um ein Gebiet freizuschalten. Was bringen mir aber gezergte ÖQ, wenn da keine Gegner sind. Was wäre also. wenn eine ÖQ im RVR gebiet wäre, wo es nur darum geht z.B. magische Punkte über wenigstens 2 Stunden besetzt zu halten. Hält man diese Punkte für 2 Stunden, dann wird der nächste PUnkt freigeschaltet. Um nicht noch mehr zu schreiben, bin ich mir auch des Problems bewusst. Das sogenannte "nachtproblem". Denn nachts wenn keiner spielt würde ja letztlich eine Person reichen, die für zwei stunden den Punkt einnehmen könnte. Ok, aber diese Person würde also keine Burg einnehmen können. Und wie wir alle wissen, reicht es mit der Balkontaktik aus, nur mit einer Gruppe eine Burg einzunehmen. Meistens nachts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also meine Bitte an die Entwickler, schafft uns Spielern gelegenheiten sich auch auf offenem Gelände zu moshen.


Hier meine vision.

Um z.B. eine Burg einzunehmen ist es notwendig, eine magische Barriere von den Burgen zu entfernen. Diese Barriere kann beseitig werden, indem man vier Türme unter seiner Kontrolle hat. Diese Türme können auch von einer Person gehalten und eingenommen werden. Erst dann erlöscht die magische Barriere und eine Burg kann wie gewohnt eingenommen werden. Nun muss sich also ein KT überlegen, auch Leute abzustellen, die diese türme bewachen. Und der Gegner weiß, wir vereilten auch einen Angriff, wenn wir die Punkte zurückerobern. so jedenfalls besteht der Anreiz sich eben nicht nur in der Burg zu verschanzen. Ein Zeittimer sollte möglich sein. Sagen wir: ein eingenommer Turm gilt stets für 5-10 min als erobert. Dafür könnte man dann die Stärke der npc verringer. Und ja das "Nachtproblem" besteht weiterhin.

Solche Ideen mögen in der Tat die Feldschlachten erhöhen.



4. Fehlenden Langzeitmotiviation


Warum spiele ich? Und hey Leute, machen wir uns nichts vor, wir wollen eine geile Rüstung. ich auch. Wir wollen eine optimale alles ans cap bringende Rüstung. Und dafür investiere ich gerne Zeit. Wie oft haben wir in DAOC Schmuckraids oder Rüstungsraids organisiert. Und ja, ich habe oft nichts bekommen, egal aber es hätte ja sein können, das hat mich motiviert. Schön fände ich es also, wenn mein Ziel wäre ein temp zu bekommen, was ca. 10-15% stärker wäre als eine normale Rüstung. 15% sind noch nicht die Welt, aber es ist ein Ziel und ich brauche ein Ziel. DAOC bot hier in Verbindung mit den Handwerksklassen ideale Langzeitbeschäftigung bis man seine Rüstung zusammen hatte. Und für einen Gelegenheitspieler ist es dann auch nicht zu frustrierend, wenn er nur mit einer normalen Rüstung herumläuft.

Also eine Motivation für mich wäre, irgend ein anderes Ziel zu haben, als Rufrang 80 zu werden. Denn nur RVR zu machen, ist mit der Zeit auch langweilig. Ich will besser werden. Und wenn schon für einige Rufränge wichtig sind, stellt sich die Frage, was bringen sie mir. Wie geil ist denn die Fähigkeit mehr Moralpunkte zubekommen oder beim anderen zu senken, wenn der Timer eh auf 60sekunden steht. ich selber habe die moralfähigkeiten inder regel früher oben, bevor der Timer abläuft. So war es in DAOC die berühmte RR5 Fähigkeit, die irgendwas besonders darstellte, und eine Motivation, sie zu bekommen. Also hört mir auf beim töten von Zwergen etwas mehr Gesundheit zurückzuerhalten. Wie krank ist denn das, auch wenn es sichelrich lustig ist, da ich Zwerge hasse als grünling.

Oder aber ich will mir irgendwas Schönes kaufen, ob nun ein Reittier oder ein eigenes Haus oder oder oder. Und auch ich bin nur ein Gelegenheitsspieler, von daher ist es mir eigentlich egal, ob ich mir ein tolles gut aussehendes Reittier oder sonst was leisten kann oder auch nicht. Aber ich hätte das Ziel es zu können. Wie ist es momentan noch in WAR. Wofür braucht man Geld. Darüber machen wir uns in der Gilde schon lustig und so spenden wir immer Geld an Neueinsteiger. Gold braucht man eigentlich nur für das Claimen von Burgen. Das ist mir aber zu wenig. Ich ertappe mich oft dabei,wenn ich mich einlogge, und keine pvp-Gruppe finde, dass ich rumstehe und warte, dass etwas passiert, weil ich eben sonst kein Ziel habe, was ich angehen kann. Was soll ich also machen, wenn ich kein Ziel habe?????????????

Gebt mir ein weiteres Ziel als nur pvp zu machen. Sagt mir, dass es eine 1% Dropchance gibt auf ein Item, ok, dann probiere ich es, auch wenn ich es nicht bekomme. Doch ich habe ein Ziel außer PVP. Hier z.B. finde ich WOW deutlich besser, nur das am Ende der Entwicklung oft etwas imba-mäßiges herauskommt, wie das Gladiatorenset, ohne das man wirklich nicht viel reißen kann. Das bekommen nur richtige Zocker, die mit dieser Rüstung wohl mehr als 20% stärker sind als normale Gelegenheitsspieler. Das ist auch falsch.

Also gebt mir Ziele in WAR. Ich will was zu tun haben,w enn ich 40ig bin. Denn im Augenblick habe ich einen 40iger Zauberer und ziehe gerade meine Twinks hoch. Und ja mir macht RVR spass und ja ich habe schon etliche Burgen erobert und ja ich habe schon schöne Schlachten erlebt. NUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR die schönsten Schlachten, weil spannend und abwechselnd, habe ich bislang in Szenarien gehabt, wo spiele 500:499 ausgegangen sind, und keine Seite sagen konnte, wer wird wohl gewinnen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)))))))))))


Denn so ist es doch z.B. mit den Rüstungssets. Sie zu bekommen ist eine Langzeitmotivation, denn um letztlich in die Endinstanzen zu kommen, brauche ich eben diese Rüstung um die mobs legen zu können. Ok, das finde ich eine langzeitmotivation. Aber bitte Leute, dann macht aber das PVE etwas spannender. Ja, die Bastionstreppe ist schon schwierig mit einer Gruppe, dennoch ist die Schwierigkeit durch die Stärke der Mobs gegeben, nicht durch die Taktik, wo man sich genau überlegen muss, wann man welche mob umhaut.

Aber wollen wir nicht alle eigentlich eine PVP-Spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

))))))))))))))))


Trotz all dieser übelegungen finde ich war ein schönes Spiel und ich glaube auch es hat mehr als nur Potential. Und ja ich habe ein 6monatsabo, weil ich das Spiel mag.


Mephisto


----------



## MaNoFsTeeL (10. Dezember 2008)

Also meiner Meinung nach ist gerade DER FEHLER, dass Warhammer Online WoW zu sehr ähnelt, vor allem so lange Open RVR nicht gut läuft. Wenn Warhammer Online weiterhin so nah an WoW bleibt, wird es scheitern, mit gutem Open RVR allerdings könnte man sich locker 500.000 Spieler oder mehr sichern.....

Wann verstehen die MMORPG Entwickler endlich, dass man wenn man WoW kopiert wenig Spieler anziehen kann, da die Leute, die WoW gut finden, eben WoW zocken, und ihre 2 Jahre alten Chars NIEMALS hergeben würden für ein ähnliches Spiel. Die WoW Quitter wiederrum wird man auch nicht erreichen wenn sich das Spiel wie WoW spielt.

Das ist in meinen Augen einfach ein Riesenfehler, WoW zu kopieren, Mythic sollte sich auf seine alte DAoC Kundschaft verlassen und eben darüber hinaus auf PVP Fans, die werden auch genug Lust auf Open RVR haben...


----------



## Katalmacht (10. Dezember 2008)

Ich weiss nur das mir nach 2 Sz schon wieder fad ist weil es imerimerimmerimmerimmerimmerimmer das gleiche ist.
Naja zum glück gibts zurzeit bei mir auf dem Server sehr viel open RVR


----------



## xaxoon (10. Dezember 2008)

es ist sinnlos, wow zu kopieren, es wird immer nur eine schlechte kopie bleiben. 

denn das original wurde im laufe der jahre derartig genial optimiert, da kommt mythic mit seiner grafikkrücke in 20 jahren nicht dran. obwohl die engine bessere grafik darstellen sollte, wrkt alles "unecht", hölzern, unfertig und einfach nicht als gesamte zusammenhängende welt. _ich spiele seit 1/2 jahr kein wow mehr, 3 jahre reicht. doch ich misse keine stunde, in dieser welt von blizzard!_. die welt in wow ist einfach... "perfekt", verglichen mit WAR. "perfekt" in dem sinne, daß man an keinen ecken hängenbleibt, alle npcs so perfekt eingestellt sind dass man meint, echt in dieser welt zu "versinken". keine ladebildschirme, die einen aus dem spiel reissen, und dank der guten performance in wow und der fehlerlosigkeit die sich in den jahren entwickelt hat, gleitet man in diese welt, um erst nach dem ausloggen wieder in der realität zu "erwachen". 

bei WAR habe ich auch nach 5 stunden online noch das gefühl, ein spiel zu zocken, und zwar in der beta phase. bugs am laufenden band, lags und performance props, serverprobleme und fehlende spielinhalte. das ganze spiel an sich wirkt nicht stimmig und als ganzes, es schaut aus wie zusammengeklebt. ich finde echt keinen einzigen grund, um mich wieder einzuloggen. gilde: kaum mehr wer da, alle haben aufgehört. freunde? fehlanzeige. der chat ist 24/7 stunden leer. neue rüssi erfarmen? WOZU? schaut alles gleich matschig hässlich aus. und effekte der rüssi stats merke ich auch nicht. die stats verbessern? lol. null bock. bringt mit genau null. selbst wenn: ich habe nicht das bedürfnis da etwas zu erreichen. warum? in WOW war ich scharf darauf.... 

alle lvl 40er die ich bisher ausfragen konnte, sagen dass WAR mit 40 aus ist. die gehen dann im t3 gebiet lowies klatschen, twinken, oder hören mit WAR auf.
in wow freute ich mich über das lila item, denn ich machte plötzlich weit mehr schaden oder heilte meine freunde spührbar besser. in WAR? ich weiß nicht mal was ich trage, es ist ja egal. witschaftssystem? auch egal. gibt es keines. berufe? praktisch nicht vorhanden. hmmm... was bleibt? 

*FAZIT*:

es ist ok, wenn ein spieleentwickler von großen vorbildern abkupfert. aber bitte nur, wenn man selber ein handfestes und gute durchdachtes sowie gut ausgeführtes spielegerüst hat, um es mit dem geklauten ideen zu verbessern. und zwar mindestens genauso gut wie das vorbild. sonst wird es einfach nur lächerlich. mir kommt WAR so vor, als hätten untalentierte programmierer versucht ein stück vom onlinekuchen abzubekommen, und schnell mal wow kopiert bzw. es versucht. und dann halt ein paar eigene ideen dazu geschmissen. lieblos, schnell,schnell. würde nicht der große name WARHAMMER existieren, und das marketing von mythic so gut den hype aufgezogen haben-kein schwein würde das spiel auch nur anspielen. denn wenn man sich ernsthaft umschaut: selbst gratis mmos (leben von freiwilligem itemkauf) sind bereits schöner, stabiler und stimmiger als WAR. wer öfters mal GIGA.TV schaut, weiß das.

mfg


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. Dezember 2008)

xaxoon schrieb:


> wer öfters mal GIGA.TV schaut, weiß das.



Dieser Satz hat dich endgültig und vollkommen disqualifiziert überhaupt eine Meinung dazu haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niburu (11. Dezember 2008)

Nochmal zum Them Ziele in WAR. Es gibt noch vieles unerforsche es gibt sehr gute epische Items die mit einer geringen wahrscheinlichkeit droppen. Auf der ganzen Welt verteilt gibt es geheime Bosse die sehr gutes Zeug droppen. Man kann sich Wälzertaktiken besorgen dazu gibt es noch instanzen etc. Also wer nicht nur Lust auf PvP hat dem bleiben gute alternativen....allerdings sind sie nur ein Zeitvertreib mehr nicht.


----------



## Metzelkoch (11. Dezember 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Dieser Satz hat dich endgültig und vollkommen disqualifiziert überhaupt eine Meinung dazu haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Na und mit dem Rest hat er doch wohl Recht oder ??
Jedenfalls meiner Meinung nach !

Aber mal gucken was mit dem Patch kommt sollte der mich nicht zufiredenstellen werd ich wohl noch meinen Twink auf 40 spielen (das macht ja durchaus Spaß) und dann erstmal WAR den Rücken kehren.

Werde jedenfalls nicht mit 40 krampfhaft Ruf farmen für nix und dann evtl. mal ne Festung einnehmen um evtl. mit viel Glück nen Setitem bekommen was mir außer dieser Behütung nichts bringt.

Das ist doch der Sinn warum ich überhaupt mit 40 weiterspiele, ich will meinen Char verbessern. Man muß doch irgendweche Ziele haben. Es spielt noch nichtmal ne Rolle ob man dabei Spaß hat.
Wenn es auf einmal fürs füttern von Fischen massig Rps geben würde würde die ganze Warhammerwelt fische füttern egal wie langweilig das ist und wenn sie es dann hinter sich haben sind alle zufrieden !!
Was bringt mir die geilste Schlacht wenn ich eigentlich nicht davon habe ? Nach der 100sten mach ich nicht mehr mit und das wars.
Und kommt mir nicht mit Spielspaß etc.
Ohne Belohnungen für etwas bleibt der Spaß auf DAUER auf der Strecke so einfach ist das ! 

Für mich wäre Spielspaß wenn ich ein Gebiet einnehme und für 30 min.  halte dann ists gelockt und ab ins nächste .... dann wäre mal was los. Ich mach doch keine Publics jetzt mal im erst. 
Wenn man gut organisiert ist ist man dann so in ca. 2 Stunden in der Stadt oder es wird halt gut gedefft und man schaffts nicht. Dadurch bekommt man dann die Items und man hat nen Grund sich den Ruf zu erfarmen.
So opfer ich nen halben Tag mache Sachen die mich nicht interessieren wie Publics etc. und dann klappt es trotzdem nicht. Und schon hab ich keine Lust mehr !
Hat auch Nachteile das weiß ich wohl aber es wäre mal was los. 
RvR wäre mit Sicherheit das Hauptthema.
Soll doch ne Stadt alle 2 Tage fallen is doch Latte! So wies jetzt ist dürfte es Jahre dauern bis jeder überhaupt mal dabei war.

Es gibt nicht ein anspruchfolles Scenario in war nicht eins. Warum macht man nicht ein richtig geiles wo man nur mit 40 rein kann ??

Mal ein bisschen mehr als hohl das Item und bringe es dahin. Zwischenduch zerge bitte !!!

Wo dann auch mal 40er Items droppen ?? ( Wo gibts die überhaupt ?? Ohne Pve ?? ) 

Achja da wo ich nach 6 Monaten Lange weile evtl. mal hin komme !!!
Werd ich mahl zufällig on sein wenn ne Festung angegriffen wird ??

Das sind alles Fragen die mich so langsam verzweifeln lassen. Und ich könnte noch 2 Seiten hier hin schreiben .... 



Naja ... der Post ist absolut ICH bezogen also auch so verstehen.


Mfg


----------



## xaxoon (11. Dezember 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Dieser Satz hat dich endgültig und vollkommen disqualifiziert überhaupt eine Meinung dazu haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich lese viel einschlägige fachpresse, und schaue ab und an auch giga. und? was ist daran schlecht? es wäre nett, wenn du deine aussage auch begründen würdest. wenn du das kannst. (was ich bezweifeln möchte)


----------



## Jaimewolf (11. Dezember 2008)

xaxoon schrieb:


> es ist sinnlos, wow zu kopieren, es wird immer nur eine schlechte kopie bleiben.
> 
> denn das original wurde im laufe der jahre derartig genial optimiert, da kommt mythic mit seiner grafikkrücke in 20 jahren nicht dran. obwohl die engine bessere grafik darstellen sollte, wrkt alles "unecht", hölzern, unfertig und einfach nicht als gesamte zusammenhängende welt. _ich spiele seit 1/2 jahr kein wow mehr, 3 jahre reicht. doch ich misse keine stunde, in dieser welt von blizzard!_. die welt in wow ist einfach... "perfekt", verglichen mit WAR. "perfekt" in dem sinne, daß man an keinen ecken hängenbleibt, alle npcs so perfekt eingestellt sind dass man meint, echt in dieser welt zu "versinken". keine ladebildschirme, die einen aus dem spiel reissen, und dank der guten performance in wow und der fehlerlosigkeit die sich in den jahren entwickelt hat, gleitet man in diese welt, um erst nach dem ausloggen wieder in der realität zu "erwachen" [...]
> 
> ...



Da stimme ich dir zu. Die Performance und/oder Porgrammierung von WAR hätte so nie zum Verkauf freigegeben werden dürfen. Es wirkt wirklich an allen Stellen &#8222;unrund". Desweiteren muss sich EA/Mythic fragen, wie man die Spieler dazu bekommt, sich im ORvR in groß angelegten Schlachten, auf freiem Feld und vor der Burg zu bekämpfen.


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. Dezember 2008)

xaxoon schrieb:


> ich lese viel einschlägige fachpresse, und schaue ab und an auch giga. und? was ist daran schlecht? es wäre nett, wenn du deine aussage auch begründen würdest. wenn du das kannst. (was ich bezweifeln möchte)



Giga ist wie Bild... Da sitzen meist nur Dilletanten die irgendwas daherreden und wissend klingen aber wirkliche Ahnung hat da keiner und damit ich den Bogen wieder kriege, nein Bildleser dürfen auch keine Meinung haben...



> Ohne Belohnungen für etwas bleibt der Spaß auf DAUER auf der Strecke so einfach ist das !



Aber auch erst im großen Stile dank WoW, dessen einziges Spielsystem darauf ausgelegt ist immer nur noch größere und Blinkenderen Mist in den Rachen zu schieben...
Generell ist das sowieso eine ziemlich bescheuerte Einstellung... ein Spiel muss lediglich eines: Spaß machen... und wer nur noch Spaß empfindet, wenn er danach blinken kann wie ein Christbaum steht auf einer Stufe mit denen, die sich einen Ferrari kaufen um essentielle zu kurz geratene Körperteile zu ersetzen versuchen...
Aber das ist wohl eher generell das Problem der ganzen Gesellschaft, man macht nichts mehr rein aus Spaß, nein man tut nur noch etwas, wenn man dafür auch belohnt wird ansonsten kriegt man seinen Arsch nicht hoch...


----------



## Norrit (11. Dezember 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Aber auch erst im großen Stile dank WoW, dessen einziges Spielsystem darauf ausgelegt ist immer nur noch größere und Blinkenderen Mist in den Rachen zu schieben...
> Generell ist das sowieso eine ziemlich bescheuerte Einstellung... ein Spiel muss lediglich eines: Spaß machen... und wer nur noch Spaß empfindet, wenn er danach blinken kann wie ein Christbaum steht auf einer Stufe mit denen, die sich einen Ferrari kaufen um essentielle zu kurz geratene Körperteile zu ersetzen versuchen...
> Aber das ist wohl eher generell das Problem der ganzen Gesellschaft, man macht nichts mehr rein aus Spaß, nein man tut nur noch etwas, wenn man dafür auch belohnt wird ansonsten kriegt man seinen Arsch nicht hoch...


Gebetsmühlenartige Wiederholungen ergeben auch bei der X-ten Widerholung keine Wahrheit! Denn das allem zu Grunde liegende Prinzip für eine Langzeitmotivation ist, das 'Leistung' belohnt wird, was definitiv nicht von Blizz erfunden wurde. Ein RPG insbesondere lebt von der Weiterentwicklung und Verbesserung des eigenen Charakters! Wer keine Lust auf sowas hat ist im RPG Genre definitiv falsch!
WAR versucht den Spagat hinzubekommen die Vielspieler und die Gelegenheitsspieler vom Equip nicht zu weit auseinander driften zu lassen und tötet damit zu großen Teilen die Motivation, den eigenen Char weiter zu entwickeln! Denn ohne ein Ziel vor Augen ist es kein Wunder, wenn man die Motivation verliert!


----------



## Kasperl-DPP (11. Dezember 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Giga ist wie Bild... Da sitzen meist nur Dilletanten die irgendwas daherreden und wissend klingen aber wirkliche Ahnung hat da keiner und damit ich den Bogen wieder kriege, nein Bildleser dürfen auch keine Meinung haben...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



die kritik die du da anbringst... itemgeilheit etc... ist völlig richtig. aber das lässt sich nur durch ein echtes wirtschaftssystem und FULL LOOT bekämpfen, dann hätte das ein ende...

von daher...

22.01.2009


----------



## Kasperl-DPP (11. Dezember 2008)

Norrit schrieb:


> Gebetsmühlenartige Wiederholungen ergeben auch bei der X-ten Widerholung keine Wahrheit! Denn das allem zu Grunde liegende Prinzip für eine Langzeitmotivation ist, das 'Leistung' belohnt wird, was definitiv nicht von Blizz erfunden wurde. Ein RPG insbesondere lebt von der Weiterentwicklung und Verbesserung des eigenen Charakters! Wer keine Lust auf sowas hat ist im RPG Genre definitiv falsch!
> WAR versucht den Spagat hinzubekommen die Vielspieler und die Gelegenheitsspieler vom Equip nicht zu weit auseinander driften zu lassen und tötet damit zu großen Teilen die Motivation, den eigenen Char weiter zu entwickeln! Denn ohne ein Ziel vor Augen ist es kein Wunder, wenn man die Motivation verliert!



leistung? mach dich nicht lächerlich... jeder, egal ob er was kann oder nicht muss nur solange stupide den gleichen rotz nochmal machen bis er findet was er sucht... leistung?!  meine alte nachbarin die nichtmal 5 klicks pro minute auf der maus hinbekommt kann sich an irgend nen zerg hängen und solange dabei dumm rumstehn bis was droppt. leistung?!

spiele die du ansprichtst sind im rpg genre falsch, es gab schon solche spiele lange bevor jemals jemand an sowas wie WoW gedacht hat, DA ist das genre entstanden.


wer ein ziel braucht um ein rollenspiel zu spielen hat schon den ansatz verpeilt, man spielt um zu spielen und nicht um sich solange zu langweilen bis man auch den letzten funken lust verloren hat oder alle 2 jahre ein addon rauskommt das den ganzen rotz nochmal starten lässt. 

und ja, ich spiele warhammer... noch


----------



## Astravall (11. Dezember 2008)

Wo kopiert WAR denn WoW? Na gut das Interface ... OK ... Aber sonst sehe ich ein sehr stimmiges und eigenständiges Spiel.

Hölzerne Grafik? Unecht? HALLO? Hab ich was verpasst oder ist meine Grafikkarte kaputt? Ich finde die Grafik super stimmig und 10 mal 'echter' als die Dreimal-So-Groß-wie-eigener-Char-Schwerter und Comic-Klötzchen-Grafik ala WoW.

Und wollen wir wirklich jetzt anfangen hier mit der wer kopiert von wem Diskussion? Soll ich etwa wieder damit anfangen dass 'WarCraft Orks and Humans' in der Entwicklung 'Warhammer Orks and Humans' hiess mit einer gültigen Warhammer Lizenz. Als diese Billzard durch Stretigkeiten mit Games Workshop entzogen wurde, änderte man einfach den Titel in WarCraft .... so viel zu kopiert.

Ich jedenfalls hab ingame jede Menge Spaß mit Warhammer Online ... was ihr draus macht ist mir mittlerweile schnuppe, aber manche Aussagen kann ich echt net verstehen.

MfG Michael


----------



## Mr. Yes (11. Dezember 2008)

xaxoon schrieb:


> ...
> 
> *FAZIT*:
> 
> ...



Dein Problem ist, das du deinen persönlichen Frust auf andere zu übertragen versuchst.

Du magst WAR nicht (mehr), das ist ok, keiner wird gezwungen es zu spielen.

Das Fazit, das du ziehst, ist DEIN Fazit und in meinen Augen schwachsinnig.

Spiel doch was anderes (z.B. ein gratis mmog) oder schau GIGA.TV und 
vor allem hör mit deinem sinnlosen Geseiere (s.o.) auf.
Es bleibt auch weiter sinnfrei, wenn man es dauernd in jedem Post
wiederholt. Geglaubt hat dir schon beim ersten Post keiner!

cu Yes


----------



## Kasperl-DPP (11. Dezember 2008)

Mr. schrieb:


> Dein Problem ist, das du deinen persönlichen Frust auf andere zu übertragen versuchst.
> 
> Du magst WAR nicht (mehr), das ist ok, keiner wird gezwungen es zu spielen.
> 
> ...



es ist solange nicht sinnfrei, solange einer wie du drauf antwortet btw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wenns dir nicht gefällt, liess es nicht. was ist das nur für ne diskussionkultur geworden heutzutage. er soll so lange seihern dürfen wie er was zu seihern hat, wenns dir nicht passt schau giga tv, spiel n gratis mmog oder beklau ne omma in der fussgängerzone.

na, fällt dir was auf?


----------



## Mr. Yes (11. Dezember 2008)

Kasperl-DPP schrieb:


> es ist solange nicht sinnfrei, solange einer wie du drauf antwortet btw
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nun das von dir nix anderes kommt war klar.

Dein Nick ist Programm, ich weiß!

cu Yes


----------



## Kasperl-DPP (11. Dezember 2008)

Mr. schrieb:


> Nun das von dir nix anderes kommt war klar.
> 
> Dein Nick ist Programm, ich weiß!
> 
> cu Yes



nu versuch mal deine ignoranz abzustreifen und geh aufs thema ein... du benimmst dich wien verweichlichtes kind das jetzt schmollt.

ich erklärst dir nochmal... stell dir vor wir sind in der sendung mit der maus, kennst, oder?

also... etwas ist dann wichtig solange es jemanden interessiert... kannst du folgen?  also wenn jetzt A was auf dem herzen hat, und B ist anderer meinung, dann sind A und B unterschiedlicher meinung. das bedeutet aber nicht dass B A erzählen darf was er sagen darf und welche meinung er haben soll. Wenn also B von irgendwas genervt ist, soll B einfach weggehn. das thema das A am herzen liegt verliert darurch nicht an relevanz für A.

hast soweit folgen können? eventuell markierst die das A und B noch farblich, dann wirds plastischer.

oder ums mal in umgangssprache nochmals zu sagen... wenn dir nicht passt was da stehl liess es verfxxx nochmal nicht, du hast kein recht irgendwelche ansprüche zu sttellen.

ist das jetz angekommen?


----------



## Mr. Yes (11. Dezember 2008)

Kasperl-DPP schrieb:


> ...
> ich erklärst dir nochmal... stell dir vor wir sind in der sendung mit der maus, kennst, oder?
> ...
> hast soweit folgen können?
> ...



Nein, konnte nicht folgen, das hatte zuwenig Substanz!

cu Yes

PS: Eine Frage: Hast du so eine drollige rote Plastiknase aufgesetzt beim Posten?


----------



## Toros (11. Dezember 2008)

Norrit schrieb:


> Gebetsmühlenartige Wiederholungen ergeben auch bei der X-ten Widerholung keine Wahrheit! Denn das allem zu Grunde liegende Prinzip für eine Langzeitmotivation ist, das 'Leistung' belohnt wird, was definitiv nicht von Blizz erfunden wurde. Ein RPG insbesondere lebt von der Weiterentwicklung und Verbesserung des eigenen Charakters! Wer keine Lust auf sowas hat ist im RPG Genre definitiv falsch!
> WAR versucht den Spagat hinzubekommen die Vielspieler und die Gelegenheitsspieler vom Equip nicht zu weit auseinander driften zu lassen und tötet damit zu großen Teilen die Motivation, den eigenen Char weiter zu entwickeln! Denn ohne ein Ziel vor Augen ist es kein Wunder, wenn man die Motivation verliert!



Für die einen scheint es motivation den char weiterzuentwickeln, aber und wenn es eine wiederholung ist, das sind zumeist die WoW Spieler oder Spieler anderer Sammelgames. Es gibt wirklich Leute ob Du es glaubst oder nicht, die haben die Eroberung der Hauptstadt oder Burgeroberungen als Ziel und können sich damit auch sehr lange motivieren. Taktik erproben, einen Konter finden usw... 

Wenn die Sammler estwas brauchen, dann eher Häuser einführen, wo man sich seine schönen gesammelten Items an die Wand hängen kann, wäre das was oder muß es wirklich immer der super mega unbesiegbare Char sein? Wo ist der Spass, wenn mein Equip so gut ist, dass der andere so oder so keine Chance hat, auch wenn ich die ersten 5 Minuten noch afk war?


----------



## warri22 (11. Dezember 2008)

*An WOW kommt keiner vorbei!!! Das ist das erfolgreichste Spiel aller Zeiten und hat Blizzard zu einem VERY Big-Player gemacht.* 

Die Manager haben nun Geld wie Heu und das wollen die anderen (EA-Myth, Funcom, Sony, ...) auch. Darum schauen sie alle zwangsläufig zu WOW und fragen sich bestimmt: _"Wie können wir die Gamer zu unseren MMO locken und abhängig machen. So wie es die von Blizzard geschafft haben. Die alten Ä..."._ 

Dann schauten die Manager nach den suchtmachenden Komponenten von WOW und dachten sich bestimmt:_ "So einen Fliegenschiss können wir doch auch und sogar noch besser."_
*Damit war Warhammer Online geboren!!!*
Irgendwann vor 4 Jahren war das. 

Vor 6 Monaten haben sich dann einige der Manager dort gefragt, wie man die Leute zu sich locken kann, wenn das eigene Game eigentlich nur crap ist. Sogar noch größerer crap. Wie kriegt man die User zum wechseln. Da hatten sie auch keine Antwort drauf und darum hat Warhammer auch nur wenige Accounts im Gegensatz zu WOW bekommen.

Zuletzt haben sie sich dann wieder gefragt, wie sie die wenigen Accounts halten können, da ja nun alle wissen das ihr Game crap ist. Die Antwort war einfach:" _Lass uns den Usern erzählen, dass wir richtig fett was einbauen und danach Warhammer Online der Mega-Deluxe-Bentley unter den MMOs ist."

Und dann haben die bestimmt bei GOA angerufen und die Anweisungen gegeben:"Sag mal den dicken Communitymanagern in EU bescheid noch mal die Propagandamaschiene hochzufahren. Sonst ists aus mit uns._"


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. Dezember 2008)

Der kleine warri möchte bitte aus dem Kinderparadies abgeholt werden


----------



## Norrit (11. Dezember 2008)

Toros schrieb:


> Für die einen scheint es motivation den char weiterzuentwickeln, aber und wenn es eine wiederholung ist, das sind zumeist die WoW Spieler oder Spieler anderer Sammelgames. Es gibt wirklich Leute ob Du es glaubst oder nicht, die haben die Eroberung der Hauptstadt oder Burgeroberungen als Ziel und können sich damit auch sehr lange motivieren. Taktik erproben, einen Konter finden usw...
> Wenn die Sammler estwas brauchen, dann eher Häuser einführen, wo man sich seine schönen gesammelten Items an die Wand hängen kann, wäre das was oder muß es wirklich immer der super mega unbesiegbare Char sein? Wo ist der Spass, wenn mein Equip so gut ist, dass der andere so oder so keine Chance hat, auch wenn ich die ersten 5 Minuten noch afk war?


Natürlich gibt es genug Spiele die alleine aus ihrem taktischen Anspruch heraus motivierend sind! Aber da WAR nun mal von sich selbst behauptet ein MMORPG zu sein gehört nun mal eine gewisse Charakterentwicklung dazu. Btw. bin ich immer wieder befremd wie verzerrt das sammeln von Items dargestellt wird. Der Sinn dahinter ist nicht wie ein Christbaum zu funkeln bzw. die pure Sammlwut zu befriedigen, sondern dadurch die Möglichkeit zu erhalten im Content bei steigendem Schwierigkeitsgrad bestehen zu können. Natürlich ist mir klar das es viel populistischer ist ständig den Teilaspekt des epicgeilen Posers in den Vordergrund zu rücken, der sich selbst nur durch seine Epics definiert!
Warte mal bis die ersten die hohen RR Sets haben, welche für die Städeraids unerlässlich sind! Du wirst dann wahrscheinlich ähnliches erleben! DEnn bis jetzt sieht es so aus als ob die Bosse in den Städten reine Gearchecks sind.


----------



## Norrit (11. Dezember 2008)

doppel Post wegen Forum lag :/


----------



## Schrobi (11. Dezember 2008)

Ich will nun auch mal meinen Senf dazugeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Leider ist der Thread mal wieder so umfangreich, so dass ich nicht alles lesen konnte.
Angefangen habe ich mit Daoc und habe dies von Anfang an gespielt und aufgehört als man diverse WoW-Openbetas spielen konnte. Nach 3 Jahren WoW spiele ich nun seit Februar 2008 nicht mehr dieses Spiel.Hab zwischendrin mal Age of Conan gespielt, was ich eigentlich auch recht gut fand. Aber seit Oktober spiele ich nun Warhammer Online(mit ner 3-wöchigen Pause im November) und bin jez lvl 39 und spiele auf dem Server Hegrig.
Ich muss sage, dass dort eigentlich recht viel los ist. Jeden abend findet RvR statt und man kann daran teilnehmen. Das mache ich auch meistens und mir macht es auch viel Spaß. Es ist meist auch nicht so ein gezerge wie damals in DaoC. Durch die Burgen und die Schlachtfeldziele versucht man eher diese einzunehemn bzw. zu verteidigen.
Manche schrieben auch, dass es eine gute Idee wäre die Szenarien abzuschaffen. Dieser Meinung bin ich auch. Mein Vorschlag wäre, dass man spätestens mit lvl 40 nicht mehr an Szenarien Teilnehmen kann. Man könnte auch überlegen, die T4-Szenarien komplett abzuschaffen, aber das muss nicht sein. Es ist ja vielleicht nicht schlecht, wenn man von lvl 32-39 noch bissi in nem Szenario "üben" kann.
Durch diese Maßnahme würde man in gewisser Weiße das RvR beleben, da die Spieler dazu gezwungen sind  am RvR teilzunehmen, wenn sie Rufpunkte oder diverse Items haben wollen. 

Ich persönlich werde nie mehr zu WoW zurückkehren. Erstens hab ich keinen Bock mehr auf des Game. Es gefällt mir nicht mehr so. Ehrlich gesagt, war ich teilweise schon mit dem Überangebot an Content überfordert. Es gab so viele Daily Quests und Rufquests und hier und da, dass ich einfach nicht mehr damit fertiggeworden bin. Da hatte ich einigermaßen überblick von irgend einem Conten, und dann war auch scho wieder der nächste Patch mit neuen Inhalten da.
Zweitens, ist WoW komplett von meiner Platte verschwunden. Um WoW zu spielen müsste ich mir erst mal das neue Expansion Pack kaufen, und dann Stundenlang installieren und Patchen. Allein darauf habe ich keinen Lust.
Drittens ist es auch so, dass man nach einiger Zeit der Abwesenheit auch garnicht mehr im Spiel drin ist. Es gibt soooo viele neue Sachen und soo viel hat sich geändert. Da habe ich garkeine Lust wieder alles kennen zu lernen. 
Bei WoW würde es evtl noch gehn. Aber wenn ich mir vorstelle wieder DaoC zu spielen, höre ich immer sofort mit dem vorstellen auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Da gibt es ja jez so viele neue Addons und Patches. Für mich ist DoaC jetzt mit sicherheit ein komplett neues Spiel.


----------



## xaxoon (11. Dezember 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Der kleine warri möchte bitte aus dem Kinderparadies abgeholt werden


hör mal, junger mann. wenn ich mir deine posting history so ansehe, merke ich was für ein frustrierter jugendlicher du bist. wenn man alle deine flame-posts wegmacht, bleibt nicht viel über von dir übrig in diesem forum. 

von daher: überlege dir ab und an, was du da schreibst. unter jedes thema das dir nicht gefällt (also fast alles) deinen geistigen abfall abzuladen, ist nicht der sinn. geistiger abfall deshalb, weil es meist keine fundierten meinungen oder fakten sind, sondern nur frust und beleidigungen anderer.
gibt es eigentlich eine ignore funktion hier im forum?

*@Schrobi*
kann dir da nur recht geben, mir geht es sehr ähnlich wie dir. (nur ich habe wow noch auf der backup festplatte lagern *g*)
die lösung wäre vielleicht ein komplett neues game, dass man von null beginnt - ein neues release. alle alten mmos vergessen, und einfach neu beginnen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. Dezember 2008)

Ach xaxoon hörst du dich eigentlich mal selber reden? Spiele dich bitte nicht wie Großvater Psychologe auf ja?
Wer solchen vollkommenen Schwachsinn schreibt wie Warri22 kriegt von mir eine entsprechende Antwort... So ist der Lauf der Dinge.
Actio - Reactio du verstehst? Es heißt zwar immer "Don't feed the troll" aber sie sind meist einfach zu amüsant um nicht mit ihnen zu spielen.


----------



## Sangeet (11. Dezember 2008)

Naja, WoW hat vieles richtig gemacht vorallem um Spieler zu langfristig an ihr Spiel zu Binden, viele waren 2,3 Jahre recht regelmässig mit dem Marktführer beschäftigt.

ich hab selber in WoW 2x Ehrfürchtig in Alterac gehabt, so eine Art szenario fehlt mir in Warhammer immernoch, d.h. ein Szenario das aufgeht und NPC&#347; hat,
mehrere Punkte die man kontrollieren kann, in WoW lief ein Alterac Tal stellneweise über mehre Stunden und es war insgesamt sehr spannend zu Spielen, immerhin 40vs40
spieler. Klar gibts die offenen RVR zonen, aber ein Kräftegleichgewicht gibt es da nicht, ich mag szenarien, da ist zumindest mal keine Zahlenmässige Überlegenheit vorhanden.

Klar gibts auch durch die Char verteilung mal nicht ganz so faire Matche, aber insgesamt könnte man aus Warhammer deutlich mehr Rausholen als es jetzt der Fall ist, 
auch mit den Vorhandenen Mechaniken ! Klar ein Alterac Ähnliches BGist nicht so easy zu implementieren, aber möglich wäre es bestimmt.

(Avatar beschwörung, NPC&#347; die Schlachtfeldziele besetzen, möglich wäre sicherlich auch z.b. das man Schalter einbaut mit der man der Gegenseite längere Wege zumutet
und somit sich kleinere Vorteile auf dem Schlachtfeld verschaffen könnte.)

Die Szenarien müssten auf grössere Spieleranzahlen ausgelegt werden, so das dort auf jeder Seite 2 Warbands joinen könnten! Public Quests in Szenarien könnte man einbauen oder z.b. auch Szenario Raids wo man sich gegenseitig RVR liefert und dabei noch einen Drachen umnieten der Epix droppt. Könnte man auch z.b. so machen das man 
das Szenario so gestaltet das mit mehr Szenario Punkten eine Public Quest Zone Freischaltet und die gegenseite dann zuschauen kann /darf wie der gewinner nen Drachne umnietet. (z.b. mit nur Toren die von der Gewinner Partei zu passieren sind.)

Es gibt auf jedenfall sehr viel möglichkeiten etwas aus dem Spiel zu machen, und ich habe die Hoffnung das das noch passiert. Spass macht es im moment immer noch, aber dauer SchlangenPassage in T4 nerft irgendwann schon. 

Die szenarios müssen auf jedenfall deutlich abwechselungsreicher werden wenn ich in 1 jahr noch Motiviert sein will.

Das es einen Item Progress geben muss um seinen Char zu verbessern finde ich auch sehr sinnvoll, nur sollte es nicht unbedingt auf zu Krasse Unterschiede drauf hinauslaufen, man will ja durch gutes Taktiusches Spielen gewinnen und nicht durch "Farming" 
Auf Raids aka WoW hab ich persönlich garkeine lust mehr (obwohl oder weil ich das schon mal recht hardcore betrieben hatte (6 Tage Raiden /Woche)
Lieber weniger Zeit intensiv das Spiel gestalten, finde ich viel vernünftiger (Ja ich habe einen Raid Kater und absolut keine lust auf so ein No Lifer Game wie WoW, no thx.)


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. Dezember 2008)

Was du beschreibst sind genau die RvR Gebiete Sangeet (abgesehen von der Avatar beschwörung, davon hab ich bisher noch nichts gefunden *gg*)... und wenn sich die Leute da öfter mal hinbequemen würden anstatt nur die Szenarios abzufarmen, wäre das auch ein akzeptables Maß...

Edit: Da fällt mir eigentlich grad DIE Idee ein... warum nicht in der Szenario anmeldung einen Button für "Für's RvR anmelden" reinhauen und einen dann in weniger Zeit in ein passendens (Sprich levelgerechtes) RvR Gebiet bringen, einfach nur so um die "Ich Farm das Szenario bis zum Kotzen ab"-Leute nur hereinzulegen damit sie ins RvR kommen und es vielleicht schätzen lernen *gg*


----------



## Myzrael (11. Dezember 2008)

Ich bin gottfroh, dass WAR kein WoW2 ist udn hoffentlich auch nie wird. Versteht mich nicht falsch, ich selbst habe auch mehr als zwei Jahre WoW gespielt und es hat wirklich Spaß gemacht. Aber irgendwann muss auch einmal etwas Neues her. Und da mir PvP mehr Spaß macht, als PvE, fiel mir die Entscheidung wirklich sehr leicht, zu welchem mmo ich nach WoW wechseln werde.

Auch was den Zeitaufwand angeht, ist WAR für mich predistiniert. Ich komme on, kann nahezu augenblicklich am RvR teilnehmen, und wenn ich genug habe, einfach off gehen, ohne dann im Hinterkopf zu haben, dass viele Spieler im gleichen Moment viel mehr Ehrenpunkte und Arenapunkte farmen können.

Klar, Mythic mag sich manches von WOW abgekupfert haben, aber umgekehrt hat sich wahrscheinlich auch Blizzard in vielen Dingen von Mythic's DAOC beeinflussen lassen. Es ist ein Geben und Nehmen, zu behaupten, Firma X hätte alles von Firma Y abgeguckt, wäre deswegen eine mehr als voreingenommene Meinung.

Naja.. ich komme mal wieder vom Thema ab...

Fazit: WAR ist kein WoW 2, und das ist gut so!


----------



## warri22 (11. Dezember 2008)

Myzrael schrieb:


> Fazit: WAR ist kein WoW 2, und das ist gut so!



Wie kannst du nur sowas behaupten. Viele Leute lieben Wow und das Braufest im Herbst. Wenn die von Myth und Warhammer überhaupt ne Chance haben wollen, müssen sie mehr Feste machen und mehr Bier ausschenke. Das Rvr muss eingeschränkt werden und während der Brauperiode ganz verboten. Prost!

Der sagst auch:
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=Y1FYlhYGjuY


----------



## dent1st (11. Dezember 2008)

aha! interessant!


----------



## Myzrael (11. Dezember 2008)

warri22 schrieb:


> Wie kannst du nur sowas behaupten. Viele Leute lieben Wow und das Braufest im Herbst. Wenn die von Myth und Warhammer überhaupt ne Chance haben wollen, müssen sie mehr Feste machen und mehr Bier ausschenke. Das Rvr muss eingeschränkt werden und während der Brauperiode ganz verboten. Prost!
> 
> Der sagst auch:
> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=Y1FYlhYGjuY




Hihi,

naja, wer schön bunte Event haben möchte, der soll eben WoW spielen. Ich sehe WoW udn WAR genauso wenig als Konkurrenz, wie einen Apfel und eine Birne. Es sind zwar beide im Grundprinzip gleich (Hier mmorpg bzw Obst) aber haben eben unterschieldichen Geschmack, bzw Zielgruppen.


----------



## Jaimewolf (11. Dezember 2008)

Mr. schrieb:


> Nein, konnte nicht folgen, das hatte zuwenig Substanz!
> 
> cu Yes
> 
> PS: Eine Frage: Hast du so eine drollige rote Plastiknase aufgesetzt beim Posten?



Viel Spaß im Leben mit deiner „Sozialramboeinstellung".


----------



## Zafric (11. Dezember 2008)

Ich würde mir auch mehr Abwechslung in Scenarien wünschen und ganz besonders, wäre nen Scenario interessant, wie z.b. Alterac.
Es war einfach spannender mit vielen Leuten verschiedene Aufgaben anzugehen (Kommandeure Legen, Bunker/Türme einnehmen, Friedhöfe etc pp).
Und RvR Gebiete gleichen das derzeit meiner Meinung nach beim besten Willen nicht aus. Meistens ist eine absolute Überzahl einer Seite zu beobachten, die Ziele sind recht eintönig auf 2-4 Orte+Burg ausgelegt und fast immer dasselbe. 

Wurde schon vor einigen Seiten geschrieben, aber es fehlen einfach Leute, die aktiv teilnehmen und besonders eine Möglichkeit schneller in die Kämpfe mit einzugreifen, bzw davon informiert zu werden, wenn was los ist.

Und ich bin ebenfalls der Meinung, dass es zu einem RPG dazugehört, seine Fähigkeiten, sowie Rüstungen, Titel, und alles, was dazu gehört, kontinuierlich zu verbessern. Es muss nicht das BlingBling-Schwert (ala WoW z.b "Thunderfury") sein, aber das Design muss abwechslungsreicher werden. Und es muss auch nicht gerade der Zauberstab sein, der nun statt +100 Int auf einmal +500 gibt, aber auch +120 würden sich lohnen und wären ein Anreiz..

Denke die meisten wissen, wie ich das mit dem Weiterentwickeln eines Chars auf dem Maximal-Rang meine und es nichts mit Epicgeilheit zu tuen hat.


----------



## Sangeet (11. Dezember 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Was du beschreibst sind genau die RvR Gebiete Sangeet (abgesehen von der Avatar beschwörung, davon hab ich bisher noch nichts gefunden *gg*)... und wenn sich die Leute da öfter mal hinbequemen würden anstatt nur die Szenarios abzufarmen, wäre das auch ein akzeptables Maß...
> 
> Edit: Da fällt mir eigentlich grad DIE Idee ein... warum nicht in der Szenario anmeldung einen Button für "Für's RvR anmelden" reinhauen und einen dann in weniger Zeit in ein passendens (Sprich levelgerechtes) RvR Gebiet bringen, einfach nur so um die "Ich Farm das Szenario bis zum Kotzen ab"-Leute nur hereinzulegen damit sie ins RvR kommen und es vielleicht schätzen lernen *gg*



hmm, na im prinzip meine ich auch rvr gebiete instanziert per klick und go go go, das würd schon viel helfen, aka ne inze wo man schlachtfeldziele einnimmt, alterctal war in meinen augen echt ein sau cooles battleground, sowas sollte /müsste /könnte dürfte gerne mehr und öfters passieren, da könnte man sich ruhig inspirieren lassen!

Also die open pvp zonen als Instanzieren und per klick reinzonen und rummoshen, anmelden mit ganzer Gilde am besten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das wär mal total end geil 

Und an sich bestimmt auch net so schwer das zu coden, klar wärs bisschen mehr "fastfood" aber grade die orga sachen machen auch net immer unbedingt spass, dann lieber klick und go und action


----------



## Sangeet (11. Dezember 2008)

hmm, na im prinzip meine ich auch rvr gebiete instanziert per klick und go go go, das würd schon viel helfen, aka ne inze wo man schlachtfeldziele einnimmt, alterctal war in meinen augen echt ein sau cooles battleground, sowas sollte /müsste /könnte dürfte gerne mehr und öfters passieren, da könnte man sich ruhig inspirieren lassen!

Also die open pvp zonen als Instanzieren und per klick reinzonen und rummoshen, anmelden mit ganzer Gilde am besten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das wär mal total end geil 

Und an sich bestimmt auch net so schwer das zu coden, klar wärs bisschen mehr "fastfood" aber grade die orga sachen machen auch net immer unbedingt spass, dann lieber klick und go und action


----------



## Praectar (11. Dezember 2008)

Kurzes gedankliches Zwischenspiel:

Man sollte die Szenarien abschaffen, damit Leute, die eigentlich Szenarien spielen wollen, dazu beitragen, dass Leute die lieber Open RvR betreiben wollen mehr Mates haben, die eigentlich lieber Szenarien spielen wollen. Irgendwo haperts da oder?

Es wird niemand gezwungen an den Szenarien teilzunehmen, ich persönlich mach das sehr gerne (genauso gerne und oft wie ich RvR betreibe). Wenn es gut ankommt, dann sollte man es drin belassen und nicht etwa abschaffen, nur damit sich reine RvR Spieler nicht so alleine fühlen. Soll doch jeder so spielen wie er will, und wenn jemand nur PvE machen will, oder nur RvR oder nur i-was anderes soll er doch und wem das nicht passt, gibt es en Masse Spiele die sich auf PvE (WoW) oder RvR (DAOC) versteifen...


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. Dezember 2008)

Die Szenarien hätten von Anfang an nicht drin sein dürfen, weil es von beginn an klar war, das sowieso alle nur in eben diese reingehen, weil sie's von WoW nicht anders gewöhnt sind und sich nicht umgewöhnen können, vorallendingen nicht, wenn etwas nicht sofort mit blinkenden fetten Preisen und Massen von Gold lockt....
Die, die das eigentliche Spielprinzip, das Offene RvR in den Zonen betreiben wollen, stehen dann natürlich dumm da, weil sowieso niemand in den Gebieten ist, weil alle nur in den Szenarien rummoschen wollen und müssen, wenn sie wenigstens entfernt etwas vom Spielprinzip haben wollen, in die Szenarios...

Sangeet: Es zu instanzieren ist der falsche Weg, es MUSS offen bleiben... wo kommt das Schlachtenfeeling auf, wenn ich sowieso weiß das alles wie geleckt laufen wird... ich meinte das so, dass es wenigsten einen Port zum nächsten Kriegslager gibt, damit die Leute nicht so weit laufen müssen (weil sie anscheinend nichtmal das in Kauf nehmen wollen ohne nicht irgendeine Questbelohung dafür zu bekommen)

Das Problem an der ganzen Sache ist nämlich einfach, das die Leute absolut nicht den Arsch hochkriegen bzw. nicht mal hochkriegen wollen, nur weil etwas "Spaß" macht... solange es nicht Haufenweise Belohnungen für irgendwas gibt, bewegt sich kaum ein Arsch, es steht nicht der Spaß im Vordergrund bei den meisten sondern das "Ich muss unbedingt das Uber-RoXxXor-Equip haben und die fettesten Waffen und wenn ich davon nicht irgend ein Teil kriege, wenn ich was machen soll, dann tu ichs nicht! Wozu auch? Hab ich ja nichts von!"


----------



## Toros (12. Dezember 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Das Problem an der ganzen Sache ist nämlich einfach, das die Leute absolut nicht den Arsch hochkriegen bzw. nicht mal hochkriegen wollen, nur weil etwas "Spaß" macht... solange es nicht Haufenweise Belohnungen für irgendwas gibt, bewegt sich kaum ein Arsch, es steht nicht der Spaß im Vordergrund bei den meisten sondern das "Ich muss unbedingt das Uber-RoXxXor-Equip haben und die fettesten Waffen und wenn ich davon nicht irgend ein Teil kriege, wenn ich was machen soll, dann tu ichs nicht! Wozu auch? Hab ich ja nichts von!"



Jupp, die definieren Spass mit Items, aber man muss es scheinbar akzeptieren, es sind zu viele von dieser Seuche infiziert. Den Infektionsherd sehe ich immer noch im Schneesturm.

Die Frage ist also warum macht es keinen Spass Burgen zu erobern oder zu verteidigen wenn dafür nichts rausspringt?
Wie kann man das Reichsgefühl stärken?


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. Dezember 2008)

Darauf weiß so richtig noch keiner eine Antwort und Mythic geht den einfachen weg, in dem sie eben diesen Verseuchten auch noch das Futter vor die Nase wirft, so kann das nicht besser werden... 
Ich wäre eh dafür gewesen, jeder ist nur einfacher Soldat, kriegt seine einfache Ausrüstung und dann rein in die Schlacht und nicht mehr... aber es muss ja jeder immer einen großen Helden spielen (wollen)...


----------

